# The Annihilators



## Rice Ball (Mar 26, 2006)

Annihilation Conquest is now underway. Discuss


*Spoiler*: _Old Annhilation Post_ 





> A destructive force punctures through the edge of our universe, barreling into the moon-sized Kyln prisons there. The moment this Annihilation Wave tore into our universe is universally marked as Annihilation Day.
> 
> After ripping through the ancient gulags, Annihilus, the armada’s undisputed ruler, sets his sights on Xandar, the home world of the intergalactic peacekeeping force known as the Nova Corps.
> 
> ...



Said to include Thanos, Quasar and other hard hitters. 
I guess this is the epic event while Civil war the 'earth based' event.


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 27, 2006)

*cough* Marvel's trying to do a 'cosmic' event to rip off Infinite Crisis *cough*

IMO Annihilation will be an entertaining, but still unoriginal copy of parts of IC.

Note: *Entertaining*, but nonetheless too much like IC to be a coincidence


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 27, 2006)

hehe they bother rip each other off and you know it 

IC is very different tbh, the only thing they have copied is the fact that its a epic event like IC


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Mar 27, 2006)

Idk, I read the prologue to Annihilation with an open mind and I wasnt too impressed. Wasnt bad, but nothing stunning. I will still read it as more comes out and make my over all judgement then, but right now its not very high on my anticipation meter. Civil War on the other hand is different


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 27, 2006)

Honestly, the Annihilation prologue wasn't appealing to me at all, in fact I didn't even bother reading all of it. The only thing I'm looking forward to is the SuperScroll mini and maybe the sliver surfer one. Oh and I also think the timing of this is too funny. Plus the same writer who worked on IC is working on this. (Offtopic: I find 1year late Jsa Identified 10# feels like a doom comic)

As far as civil war is concerned, I think I'm a bit out of the marvel loop. 
Can someone maybe fill me in on which two or three comics, for each superhero, jumped started civil war. I think I remember seeing Nitro blowing up some kids, but that's all.  Of late, I've just been dling older marvel titles, I wanted to read and ignoring some of the new ones.


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 28, 2006)

Civil War= Identity Crisis
Annihilation= Infinite Crisis

Coincidental Timing? I think not


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 28, 2006)

radishbak said:
			
		

> Civil War= Identity Crisis
> Annihilation= Infinite Crisis
> 
> Coincidental Timing? I think not



pfft totally different 

You know all companys do the timing like that, for instance IC started right after House of M etc.


----------



## Bedlam66 (Mar 29, 2006)

radishbak said:
			
		

> *cough* Marvel's trying to do a 'cosmic' event to rip off Infinite Crisis *cough*
> 
> IMO Annihilation will be an entertaining, but still unoriginal copy of parts of IC.
> 
> Note: *Entertaining*, but nonetheless too much like IC to be a coincidence


This project has been in the works for years. trying to say that that one company just came up with a idea to outdo the other is stupid. and the Lay out of hte prolog followed by 4 minis followed by a 6 issue mini was planed out LONG before Countdown was ever announced.
I loved the Prolog and can't wait for this to get off the ground. Marvels Cosmic chars have pretty much bored me to tears for years and I really hope this turns that around.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 29, 2006)

Ultimate Thanos <Druel>


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2006)

Bedlam66 said:
			
		

> Unless a Book Has the Words ULTIMATE __________ in the Title it's a 616 book.
> Annihilation is set in the reg Marvel Universe.



Not entirely true, there's a variety of different universes within Marvel (M2 with Spider-girl, for example) that are not in 616.

But yeah, Annihilation is in 616, though I don't know that Earth will see much action because of it.


----------



## CABLE (Apr 6, 2006)

I wasn't too impressed by Annihilation SS #1.  But 1 issue really can't tell you much.


----------



## Bedlam66 (Apr 6, 2006)

EvilMoogle said:
			
		

> Not entirely true, there's a variety of different universes within Marvel (M2 with Spider-girl, for example) that are not in 616.
> 
> But yeah, Annihilation is in 616, though I don't know that Earth will see much action because of it.


Yea but SpiderGirl Has the M2 Logo in the Cover. I was mostlly talking about the Ultimate Books they are all Clearly labled as Ultimate books.


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 6, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> I wasn't too impressed by Annihilation SS #1.  But 1 issue really can't tell you much.



Nice to See it directly Carry on from the series 'Thanos'

We'll also see the Fallen one fight, i wonder what he'll be like compaired to the surfer.


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 16, 2006)

Super Skrull #1 is out too, we get some info on the Annihilation planet killers.

Skrulls pretty much got there ass kicked hard


----------



## Gooba (Apr 16, 2006)

Just because 2 storylines take place on a cosmic level doesn't mean they are ripping each other off.  The plots are so different.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I love the displays of power SS has shown, like going millions of times the speed of light, and creating a black hole like it was nothing.


----------



## CABLE (Apr 16, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Just because 2 storylines take place on a cosmic level doesn't mean they are ripping each other off.  The plots are so different.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Silver Surfer was nothing to call home about, and I don't think it will be since the writer Keith Giffen is a DC guy and has done little in the way of Marvel.  

However, Super-Skrull was a bit better.  It contained a great action sequence with Super-Skrull fighting off his fellow Skrulls.  The writing though, was flat.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 5, 2006)

Surfer #2 is out.
Pretty good one, i liked the Fallen ones Bio at the end, it tells of his Abilities.. he a lightspeed mover and is able to absorb/manipulate dark matter. His skin is also a invunerable dark matter shell.

We'll have to add him in some Battledomb fights later


----------



## Danchou (May 6, 2006)

I've read Silver Surfer 1&2 with little to none prior knowledge of the releases before it. Therefore I didn't understand a lot, but the issues were nice to read. Thanos seems like an interesting character.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver surfer #3 is coming out this week.

I really liked the Super Skrull line so far.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 5, 2006)

This would be something I'd be purchasing, provided I had the funds. But from what I've heard, things have been pretty positive for all of the characters involved, specifically Super Skrull. I don't particularly care for wiping out the Nova Corps. (again), but if it's being done in an effort to differentiate Nova from Kyle Rayner (despite the former coming before the latter) it's understandable.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 7, 2006)

Super Skrull is awesome- they really play him up to be at his full potential


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 8, 2006)

Surfer #3 is out

Getting pretty interesting, i wonder what Thanos is planning wanting to recuit the Beyonder.

Also those 2 cosmics are at least Galactus level, should be an interesting showdown when hit each other.

#4 should be interesting, lots of fights that were in the making should happen.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Silver surfer is now Galactus's Herald again, with a massive power boost so he can fight on equal terms with some pretty powerful cosmics. It looks like Thanos might also get a nice power boost, we might even see a 'power Cosmic' Thanos stealing power from Terrax


----------



## Phries (Jun 11, 2006)

Silver Surfer #3 wasn't that great. The dialogue between S S and Galactus was emotionally void and Galactus saying Surfer didn't turn himself over the first time just for him was lame. Even though alot of ships gotblown up no fighting was shown. I wish more would happen.

Super Skrull is definitly the best of the series after #2 which had some deep philosophy, action and humour. His side kick reminds me of the Skrull from the old Herculese mini-series.

I was hoping Warlock would pop up somewhere but it doesen't look so good. How Gamora arrived where she did in Ronin will be interesting and possibly connected to 'goldilocks'.

And the whole ripping IC off thing. Hello? Ever heard of a little Marvel cosmic event called The Infinity Gauntlet. It's the best cross-over event cause it was economic with tie-ins and tells a complete self-contained story. Check it out if you havent yet


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 13, 2006)

Surfer #4 was out yesterday 
I'll post it in the 0 day thread as soon as i can find it


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow no one has mentioned Nova? I'd say its a tie between it and Super Skrull. Both are very awsome. Nova reminds me alot of a kinda cosmic spider-man.
Ronan and Silver Surfer are nothing special but still entertaining.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 16, 2006)

_Surfer #4 was out yesterday 
I'll post it in the 0 day thread as soon as i can find it_

Beat you to it.

I have to update my tier list; Tenebrous and Aegis should at least go in tier 6. . .


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 16, 2006)

nice one 

Looking forward to Annihilation #1, Galactus/Surfer v Tenebrous/Aegis/Thanos/Fallen one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, I wonder how much of the cosmics will be involved from my tier list. . . there are some that I would like to hear from again. . .

And I wonder. . . when will Marvel's Infinite Crisis be.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2006)

Reupdated my previous post with Super Skurll #4.

Nova #4 is available.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 21, 2006)

Killing off alot of characters aren't they.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Morg
Quasar
Super Skrull

I wonder whos next? Silver Surfer? Thanos?


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 21, 2006)

Super Skrull had a good death for a soldier  he will live on in marvel history :sad


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 22, 2006)

I never cared much about Quasar, but the character's death... I dunno. It's nice that Nova has become firmly entrenched in Marvel's cosmicology, but Quasar had a position in the universe that is definitely going to need to be filled. I'd prefer it just be given to Nova than a new character. And does this mean that Anni has the quantum bands empowering him now ?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2006)

Annihilus? I believe so.

Anyways, Joe hinted that he'd probably kill off Quasar or introduce a second one awhile ago, in one of his "Fridays" at Newsarama.

Now, I just hope he resurrects X-Man. . . which he also stated was a possibility, but complicated to reintroduce.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2006)

Annihilation is available now. I posted in the 0day thread.


----------



## Galt (Aug 11, 2006)

And what a brutal battle it was.  Firelord was at his most badass right before he attacked the Queen; it was so awesome.

But 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't really expect Aegis and Tenebrous to fight the Surfer and Galactus this early on.  Thought our heroes would get some time to prepare for the conflict, at least.




We can only hope at this point that Thanos has something amazing up his sleeve, and that he's on this universe's side.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 13, 2006)

Galt said:
			
		

> And what a brutal battle it was.  Firelord was at his most badass right before he attacked the Queen; it was so awesome.
> 
> But
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanos is and always has been on his own side...if he could switch places with Annihilus he would do it in a heartbeat, after all, what better way to please his mistress Death?


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 13, 2006)

This was supposed to be a time jump from the others right? I mean damn they have lost Galactus :S adn the surfer.


----------



## All Things Evil (Aug 18, 2006)

I can't beleive they took out Galactus so easily.I mean I know they were supposed to be on his level but he banished them at the begining but since then he has been feeding yet the other two combine was more than a match for him and the surfer.It's not such a suprise that surfer got taken down because he was obviously outmatched, but to think that Tenebrous who has been locked away all this time still has at least as much energy as Galactus, or is it because it was two on one that Galactus lost?


----------



## samizzle100 (Aug 18, 2006)

come here its the funnest site ever try it out
Link removed


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 21, 2006)

While I am enjoying the actual event (to an extent), this is my first exposure to Giffen's writing (Nova was the only mini I read)... It's actually kind of annoying.


----------



## Rice Ball (Aug 22, 2006)

well #1 was great

I just hope it doesn't have a Drax v Thanos. I mean without the power gem, Thanos is in another league.

Thanos looks to also have access to Surfers energy and Galactus energy now... I wonder what he really has planned.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 14, 2006)

Annihilation #2 is out.

I uploaded it in the 0day Release thread, for those who can't buy it yet.


----------



## Galt (Sep 15, 2006)

And good lord was it brutal.  It's still hard to imagine a 2-bit Fantastic Four villain as now the head of the combined forces of another universe.  Nonetheless, poor Annihilus is probably screwed the moment Thanos reveals the real reason he's working with him.  Wonder what Aegis and Tenebrous are going to do now that Galactus is down.  Probably go screw around with some sentient life or something, evolve it to whatever they like or whatnot.


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 15, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Annihilation #2 is out.
> 
> I uploaded it in the 0day Release thread, for those who can't buy it yet.




And i cant dl it yet  got to wait till i get hime


----------



## All Things Evil (Sep 15, 2006)

Galt said:
			
		

> And good lord was it brutal.  It's still hard to imagine a 2-bit Fantastic Four villain as now the head of the combined forces of another universe.  Nonetheless, poor Annihilus is probably screwed the moment Thanos reveals the real reason he's working with him.  Wonder what Aegis and Tenebrous are going to do now that Galactus is down.  Probably go screw around with some sentient life or something, evolve it to whatever they like or whatnot.



Brutal indeed. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The united front looks screwed...seriously, with the appearance of Ravenous's crew and the Centurions.The world mind mentioned something about coercing some of the Centurions to switch sides and I think that may be the only way for the united front to make it out of this alive.I wonder how  they are going to make it out of this one...




Also I wannaKnow where Blastaar is and why he has done nothing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 15, 2006)

Imagine to everyone's surprise that they brought back Infant Terrible. . . only, it's no infant anymore. . .


----------



## Hat Hair (Sep 15, 2006)

Is Cammi annoying anybody else ? This is really my first exposure to the character, including Nova's mini, and she's starting to grate on my nerves. It's like she's meant to be written as clever or witty, but she's coming off like a certifiable idiot. Basically Molly from Runaways done wrong.

The rest of the issue is pretty good. It looks like they are cleaning up the heralds a bit, gotta wonder who is going to be left besides Norrin, as well as placing the heroes in a bit of a tight spot; seems a bit early, but I guess those are the stakes that they are playing at.


----------



## Galt (Sep 17, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Imagine to everyone's surprise that they brought back Infant Terrible. . . only, it's no infant anymore. . .




And only...it looks like it's getting torn several new ones by Drax.  What a stirring return.   


Looks like Thanos is already starting to use the energies harvested from Galactus, if he's apparently using energy that Phyla-Vell can't do jack against.  Wonder who is going to bail out the United Front...evidently Phyla, wherever she is, is pretty exhausted.  Only hope I guess is that the Shi'Ar suddenly decide that they want a piece of the action.  Though, somehow I don't thing their fleets are going to be too much help against a hundred super-powered beings that look to be...I dunno, something like maybe just a hair beneath Herald level.


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 17, 2006)

apparently Aegis and Tenebrous fate is in a super surfer special after the crossover ends.

Its looking pretty bad for the united front, i don't see them lasting very long against the Centurions, i'm just wondering who else there is out there that can join in and help the front.

As for Thanos, i wonder which book hes going to betray Annihilus. I don't like the way drax the destroyer is spamming about hunting down Thanos, i hope to god some dumbass plot doesn't involve Drax killing Thanos.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2006)

Regarding the Shi'ar in Annihilation, are they not preoccupied with Vulcan?


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 17, 2006)

Hmm how many more members of the infinity watch are still out there? I see this as a possible reunion for them.


----------



## U love the Cock (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm glad Thanos is back...he hasn't been any trouble for the universe at large since he had the Infinity guantlet.


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 18, 2006)

U love the Cock said:
			
		

> I'm glad Thanos is back...he hasn't been any trouble for the universe at large since he had the Infinity guantlet.



<cough> The End 



			
				Chatulio said:
			
		

> Hmm how many more members of the infinity watch are still out there? I see this as a possible reunion for them.



Well Warlock is still suppose to be watching over the cosmic ancher, Pip the troll is still around hes kinda friends with Thanos tho, well Thanos let him take some credit for beating Galactus. Moondragon is being held by Thanos, Gamora is teamed with Drax.
All it needs is Pip to show up with warlock and the infinity watch are back and fighting against there former member.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, Atleza would have to be bothered for Warlock to show up. Annhilation being like Marvel's cosmic Crisis, it'll probably happen.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 18, 2006)

Where's Genis Vell?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 12, 2006)

Galactus = big ray gun

Nova is sending the news to Reed Richard's...not that that is gonna help. Richards is too busy playing mad scientist to worry about silly things like Galaxy wide destruction.

s'not looking good.

i find it ironic that one former New Warrior is trying to save the universe while other's get killed doing some stupid reality TV show...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 12, 2006)

Genis-Vell's dead. He's literally scattered across space and time.


----------



## Galt (Oct 12, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> i find it ironic that one former New Warrior is trying to save the universe while other's get killed doing some stupid reality TV show...




Yeah, funny how some people learn to grow up before others do, huh.

Still, I really don't see what hope is left for the universe.  The Shi'ar are evidently preoccupied with Vulcan, and even if Ronan manages to pull off a relatively bloodless revolt and brings a large portion of what's left of the Kree empire to bear, it'll hardly be enough to stand against the Annihilation Wave, even discounting the teleportation tricks, and the "Galactus Gun."  

Chances are Red Shift and Stardust are going to be out of action for awhile, if not permanently, and it doesn't look too good for Firelord either.  Drax is probably still around and kicking...somehow.  So the big question is, what significant cosmic forces are still idling somewhere?  It would be interesting if the Celestials got into this thing; I can actually see them turning the tide around, if they actually felt threatened by the wave.  Of course, with Tenebrous and Aegis loose, most likely everybody is threatened in some way or another.  Elders of the Universe are also probably available, but it's doubtful they'd get brought back into new storylines.  

Looks like Thanos is going to have to suddenly go off with his own agenda soon, if anyone is going to have a chance at survival.  It would really be cool if the Celestials decided to throw down with Aegis and Tenebrous though; that would be one hell of an amazing battle.  I just don't see that there's really anyone left to oppose the wave.  Even Earth, with everyone united, wouldn't quite do it: their best shot would be Dr. Strange with plot devices putting him at his strongest ever.  Sentry would be nice too, but again, he's probably all caught up in the Civil War.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 12, 2006)

An interesting other option:  Everyone's looking to Civil War waiting for Clone-Thor to get his behind whupped by the real deal.  What if the real Thor comes into play in Annihilation instead?

I haven't been following Annihilation at all, so I'm not the best to comment, but if Thor kept more power than I suspect he did, he should be signifigant enough to help out.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm kinda curious that the higher super-cosmics just let Aegis and Tenebrous go on a rampage and even beat Galactus. I mean killing Big G will only destroy the universe


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 13, 2006)

Thats one thing i do like about Annihilation, it does look completely hopeless at the moment. But Thanos is working towards his own goal and has access to the surfers and Galactus's power.

The wave will reach the earth in a few weeks, who knows, they could tie in civil war by making both sides worth together against the greatest threat to earth yet.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 13, 2006)

Did anyone enjoy the build up to Anhillation and Anhillation itself more than Civil War? Because I certainly am.


----------



## Detective (Oct 13, 2006)

Justice And Rule said:
			
		

> Did anyone enjoy the build up to Anhillation and Anhillation itself more than Civil War? Because I certainly am.


Your not alone in that regard. Something on this scale is much more interesting than seeing the people involved with the Registration Act make asses(more so than usual) of themselves in morbid trainwreck fashion.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 13, 2006)

Its probably due to the fact that its more condensed and organized CW just seems like one big cluster fuck 

And doesn't anyone find it funny that when the anihalation wave is heading to earth the heros who should be getting ready to stop it are fighting amongst them selves?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2006)

Annihlation >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Civil War _with_ good story

The fact they're mainly using lesser known characters (Nova, Drax, Ronan, Super Skrull) instead of their oversaturated Earth heroes is a huge bonus.

When I heard about itand knew Big G was in it, I was like "_How on Earth can a huge armada beat G and his heralds?_" since the heralds together could probably take out the fleet and then they introduce Aegis and Tenebrous.

I'm also curious about Beyonder. In Thanos, wasn't it stated that if Beyonder would die in it's physical form then he would come out in his original form or something? If so then the 616 verse is screwed


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 14, 2006)

What Beyonders physical body was destroyed when Aegis and Tenebrous broke free in Annihilation: Silver Surfer.
In the series Thanos, they discriped her physical body as a prison itself, which is why Thanos didn't kill her, that would in essence free her.

Beyonder could be what puts down Thanos or Annihilus in #6.

I also liked the way they gave Annihilus a much needed boost in power, he destroyed a fleet solo in a few seconds.

So anyone care to make any pridictions about the Quantum bands? Whos going to be the next Quasar? Nova? or maybe Starlord? Hell Drax might need them to fight Thanos as a equal.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2006)

In the Quesada Fridays at Newsarama, if Quasar were to receive a new on-going, he'd use a completely new character, instead of Wendell.

I guess he's making good on that. . .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2006)

I wonder who'll take down Annihlus

Nova? Beyonder? Drax?


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 16, 2006)

My moneys either on Thanos or Nova.

Nova seems to be the main protaganist of Annihilation and has to have a key roll somewhere and beat someone with a jobber aura.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2006)

He'll need some Spidey>Firelord jobbing to take down Annihlus


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 16, 2006)

No one stays dead in comics anymore =/ they already brought back the super skrull. Who here loves teh concept or Ronan teaming up with the Super Skrull besides me


----------



## Galt (Oct 16, 2006)

Meh...to be honest, I was more excited in Annihilation: Silver Surfer #3 when it looked like all the former Heralds...well, the ones that mattered, were going to team up and wreak havoc on the Wave.  But Super Skrull and Ronan together IS decently cool.  Who knows, maybe they might stop by earth, grab Hulkling, and raise him together!    Ha...no really, I'll laugh my ass off if that actually happens.  I'm really hoping that as a crazy twist, the Celestials come outta nowhere and break Galactus free, destroying half the wave.  I'd like to see how the collective Celestial population does against Tenebrous and Aegis anyway, since it seems pretty much certain that higher cosmics could probably rape most of the fleet, Annihilus possibly included, depending on how powerful he really is.  Unless they plan on changing the balance forever by keeping Tenebrous and Aegis alive after Annihilation, the conflict will soon have to be more about them and less about the Annihilation Wave.  After all, I would think that the higher powers would make a stand if Annihilus presented a real threat.  Galactus didn't even bat an eye at the Wave, he was just worried about the Proemial Elders.  What would be really scary is if in the middle of all of this, that Thanos modified-clone, the Omega, presented itself as having survived the explosion of that planet.  And was rampaging throughout the universe, on a collision course with the wave.  That would be ridiculous and I think sort of awesome.  Not if it made a real impact though, unless it had become more intellectually cognizant.  It would be a cool throwaway, at least, before it got obliterated by Galactus as the Annihilation weapon.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 16, 2006)

As much as i was happy to see Superskrull back again, i think its a bit sad they screwed over such a good death.

Ronin and Superskrull together is genius 
I mean its the ultimate 'Who cares that we were at war a few years ago, we're both screwed if the wave finishes us'

Saying that the Skrulls have already been pretty much wiped out, most of there planets destroyed. Kree look divided and weak, we haven't heard much from the Shiar, i'd like to see Starlord call on Gladiator for help (as Technically Starlord is a member of the Shiar guard)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

> No one stays dead in comics anymore



Except for the mainstream Waynes and Uncle Ben.

To bring them back would destroy the concept of the Batman and Spider-Man characters.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2006)

I wonder what happened to Stardust and Redshift. I hope they didn't die


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 17, 2006)

*waits for the last alliance of skrull and kree* Cosmic rod = ring of power


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 21, 2006)

hmm the super skrull alive again? thats not a bad thing its just annoying because that means that death means very little in marvel (i dont know that much about DC)

anyone else here thinks thanos is going to be his uber self pretty soon? i mean its pretty obvious he only works for self interest so he will screw with annhilus thats for sure i just wanna see how

and its high time for tyrant to  show up and play a significant part i mean if he was killed by that ultimate nullfier and couldnt escape then its gonna piss me off cos he was a genuinly awesome former herald and i think he has the potential to be a truly kickass villain with his powers


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2006)

Tyrant? 

Isn't he dead or something?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 22, 2006)

apparently so the ultimate nullifier was supposed to take him out but if galan can escape from it i dont see why tyrant cant

im just saying tyrant has the potential to be an awesome cosmic villain like thanos if they write him well and ressurect him somehow


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2006)

If he's hit by the UN, he goes immediately to Oblivion's realm.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 23, 2006)

galan escaped being hit by teleporting away and tyrant has very high tech resources too so i wouldnt be suprised if he was alive imo

and is it possible to escape oblivions realm?


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 23, 2006)

Cyborg Superman said:


> galan escaped being hit by teleporting away and tyrant has very high tech resources too so i wouldnt be suprised if he was alive imo
> 
> and is it possible to escape oblivions realm?



You forget that when something is said to be inposible in comics some one does it. look at SBP he got out of the speed force.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 23, 2006)

or doomsday surviving the omega beams


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2006)

Galactus survived the Omega Effect as well


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 23, 2006)

Galacticus = Chuck Norris when he listens to the touch.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 24, 2006)

Does that mean Tyrant is Vin Diesel?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 24, 2006)

and thanos is mr T lol


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 24, 2006)

The infinety gauntlet was his golden chains


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 25, 2006)

I pity the fool who doesnt worship me!


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 31, 2006)

Marvel said:
			
		

> Nova and Annihilus face off in a fight to the finish with the fates of two, count ?em, two, universes at stake. You think that?s bad? Wait until you see what happens when Galactus decides to go to war. All this and Quasar! Need we add that after this issue, Marvel?s cosmic landscape will never be the same?



The Discription to book 6, no Thanos mentioned 
I guess big purples not running the show, Quasar better be dead tbh, or at least a new Quasar born.


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 31, 2006)

I think this is going to be Wendall; otherwise it serves as a poor launching pad for whoever is meant to be the "new" Quasar, unless it is meant to be a pre-existing character in the conflict. But given that just about everyone involved is about as powerful as Quasar, there are very few potential candidates to take on the mantle, nevermind ones that could make the concept work. Not saying it couldn't be, just don't think there are many reasonable options (Firelord, Cammy, Gamora, Starlord ??).

And I really hope that Thanos doesn't end up being the the "big bad", it's like Superman saving the day during mega-crossovers.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 1, 2006)

Cammy as Quasar would be histerical XD


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd love Starlord to get it, but i got a feeling it will be Nova.
I'm dreading that Thanos part in this series ends with his conflict with Drax in book 5


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 2, 2006)

if that happens then marvel have officialy ruined thanos, one of my fav char of all time


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2006)

They can't do anything to Thanos. He only gets humiliated after he goes on a owning spree

He hasn't quite done anything on the level of the Gauntlet/HotU so far so I'm assuming he's going to be safe


----------



## Gooba (Nov 3, 2006)

I miss the old Drax.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 3, 2006)

Old drax was funny, i mean who else would 'eat' a infinity gem thinking its candy?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 6, 2006)

new drax is kratos ripoff


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a bit surprised at the events of Annihilation 4... Did we really need this ? Don't get me wrong, I really, really, really hate Thanos almost as much as I hate Doom, but this ? Absolutely lazy writing and one of Annihilation's bigger goofs.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 8, 2006)

I've not read it yet being english 
Dunno if i want to then, please don't tell me drax beats Thanos 

HOLY CRAP
WORST FEARS NOW REALITY!!

Calm down
Remember to breathe
Think happy thoughts (Thanos Ripping Drax's head off)

Okay 
either this is some sort of plot.. Think about it.
Thanos kidnapped Moondragon
Thanos LURED drax 
Thanos got moondragon to reveal his plans
drax kills Thanos

If Thanos didn't want this chain of events, why did he send Drax Moondragons ear, Thanos isn't the type of person to taunt drax for no reason, he had no reason to make a war with drax as he was only seeing the cause and effect.

I gotta wait 2 sodding months to find out if i was right or wrong.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 8, 2006)

O_o 4 is out!!! Were >_> *runs out*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 8, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> O_o 4 is out!!! Were >_> *runs out*



QFT

10char


----------



## Gooba (Nov 8, 2006)

Given his relationship with Death, I am sure this is just a temporary inconvenience.

Also, I am fairly confident that would never happen to a Thanos who didn't want it to.


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> O_o 4 is out!!! Were >_> *runs out*


Uploading. Check 0day thread in less than 5 minutes.

EDIT: Done.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 8, 2006)

pssh...thats just a prop heart Thanos put there for the purpose of fooling everyone into thinking he's been killed.

And is that little girl in black, Death? looks like she changed her look...


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 9, 2006)

Superman said:


> Uploading. Check 0day thread in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> EDIT: Done.



Yosh!!!


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 9, 2006)

Holy fucking christ  Did Drax just own Thanos 



> Okay
> either this is some sort of plot.. Think about it.
> Thanos kidnapped Moondragon
> Thanos LURED drax
> ...



I found Thanos contradicting himself in this. He said he plans for everything and yet he didn't plan on Annihulus wanting to destroy Universe 616? And the fact that he didnt even try to fight back!!!! Dude show some defiance there. 

Oh and btw i am so calling that Nova or someone breaks the surfer out and he free's Galaktikus.


----------



## The Transporter (Nov 9, 2006)

You guys need to relax, Thanos bought the time he needed with his Shield. Look at the meter before he tells Drax to give him a moment. 

Hell, if he didn't, then yeah, the Universe IS doomed, which, can't be the case, since there is still more comic . 

But, yeah, Thanos death just jumped this comic from awesome, to HOLY FUCKING SHIT, we need 5 NOW .


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmm i don't think he pulled it off since Moondragon was like  we failed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 10, 2006)

Wait what?

Thanos can tanks hits from guys that make current Drax look like a pansy (Thor, Hulk etc) and his sheilds can stand against Galactus and punches from Champion

*AND DRAX RIPS THROUGH THE SHIELD AND IMPALES HIM*?

*IS THAT NOT THE BIGGEST JOBBING YOU HAVE EVER SEEN? SCREW WOLVERINE REGENING FROM A SKELETON OR SPIDEY OWNING FIRELORD. WE HAVE A NEW WINNA*

Seriously, Drax was given the biggest cockrub by the writers. I mean how the hell did he survive all those bugs? I mean what? Are those bugs _that_ incapable?

Funny how Drax was portrayed as the nice guy in the first three issues and Thanos was the bad guy but this issue totally switched them around. Never expected Annihlus to wanna pull a Thanos like trick. Wonder if he's doing it to please Death as well?

And seriously HTF is Nova gonna take on Annihlus? He was pwned the first time _before_ he absorbed Quasar or munching on the Cosmic Power. Also curious on how the Big G takes on Aegis and Tenebrous. can't wait to see him own. Seeing his wrinkled lips this issue made me cringe


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 10, 2006)

Well #5 is focused on Ronan/Super Skrull and the Kree, so we'll not get the results of drax's stupidity untill after.

One thing that worries me, Death appearing infront of Thanos, Thanos looks shocked at first and then calms down after this Thanos doesn't defend himself againt drax and might have really died.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 10, 2006)

its official, drax impaling thanos is the lamest and dumbest thing ever to happen.ever. 

but thanos is not dead permanently i mean the guy didnt even fight back , the same guy that could deal out ungodly damage and tank planetbusters without breaking a sweat gets somehow impaled by a lame kratos-wannabe? dont think so 

i just have too much faith in thanos i know he will pull off something great in #6


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 10, 2006)

I wonder how long they are gunna make us wait.
2 months of waiting to know if Thanos really did die is gunna suck.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 10, 2006)

I think that Thanos is actually is going to die, because of the way Annihilation was built up with "People will die, the universe will never be the same," and the way he reacted when he saw Death.  However, I also thought it was huge freaking jobbing because Drax shouldn't have been able to scratch him.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 10, 2006)

Well the issue did say the eternals made Drax for the sole purpose of being able to counter everything Thanos could do. But they really over did this.


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 10, 2006)

The thing about Thanos is that, as far as Marvel is concerned, he's about as valuable as, say, Lockheed. Okay, so that's a bit exagerrated, but keeping him dead isn't so far-fetched given that he's not really well known beyond comic book fans and has had little media exposure outside of the failed Silver Surfer cartoon.

Drax essentially being Thanos' silver bullet and basically having 'kill Thanos' power incorporated into his DNA isn't really that offensive as long as you ignore that an ultimately more powerful form of Drax failed multiple times before to accomplish this task.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 10, 2006)

its not about thanos dying its just the lame way he died and by drax that too i mean after years of pwning cosmic beings you would expect it wouldnt be that easy

hat hair brings up a good point too but thanos is loved by the comic book fans so giving him a lame ending would piss everyone off

 i guess its like darksied getting impaled by his ghey son orion

and thanos isnt gone for good folks no one in marvel dies apparently*remembers super skrull*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2006)

Cyborg Superman said:


> its not about thanos dying its just the lame way he died and by drax that too i mean after years of pwning cosmic beings you would expect it wouldnt be that easy
> 
> hat hair brings up a good point too but thanos is loved by the comic book fans so giving him a lame ending would piss everyone off
> 
> ...



Remember Squirrel Girl? 

Then again losing to her is no shame

Anyway the cover for Annihlation #5 looks awesome. Ronan was depicted as a pretty chubby bastard in his part and it appears he shed one or two pounds in the main story. The cover actually makes him too like a model. It would appear that he gets a upgrade (and about time to, Nova and SS both got theirs while SSkrull is the only one left)

Also curious if the Big G was released. I really want to see him do something other than be beaten in his previous ventures


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 11, 2006)

Forte.EXE said:


> Remember Squirrel Girl?
> 
> Then again losing to her is no shame


dude when thanos had the hotu and destroyed the universe squirrel girl was still there even though it was a void thanos couldnt detect her since she is that l33t at stealthing, she basically wanted to make sure that thanos would remake the universe or else she would have to create yet _another_ universe. 

abraxas was taking down galactcuses from the multiverse no sweat but who was he shit afraid of? thats right squirrel girl.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2006)

She was busying sparring with the TOAA


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 12, 2006)

yes she wanted to make sure that TOAA was up to standard.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 12, 2006)

I still find it pathetic by the writers that when Thanos even says he plans for every contingency that he doesn't plan for Annihulus going to end the Universe .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 12, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> I still find it pathetic by the writers that when Thanos even says he plans for every contingency that he doesn't plan for Annihulus going to end the Universe .



Lol, I noticed that as well

He didn't plan for Drax coming to pwn him either :amazed


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually he planned on having Drax come to him hence the whole moondragon thing  And there it is again shouldn't Thanos have a plan to stall drax in case he is busy?!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 13, 2006)

agree with chatuilo here i was pretty pissed the way they wrote thanos i mean his intelligence is not perfect but damn it is close to being so.

one can only hope that the writers surprise us, perhaps let thanos take control of anihhilus's army or something like that.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 13, 2006)

Hopefully that was a clone of Thanos or maybe a kawarmi.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 13, 2006)

yes thanos will use the rasengan to defeat annihilus and then the whole world will die from lameness.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 27, 2006)

After reading the Ultimate F4 N-Zome arc, Annihlus seems pretty weak now


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 25, 2006)

Galactus is freeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 27, 2006)

I still don't know why he lured Drax to him.
I mean it was fine taking moondragon, he should of killed captain marvel and not baited drax.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Drax is obviously the next coming of Thanos.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow what ownage. Is Ronan really that strong or did Ravenous just boast when he fought Surfer

The problem is that I think it'll end like Ultimate Extinction and they rush it


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 28, 2006)

Well Drax freeing Galactus was a load of crap  Pretty lame stuff as drax would never be able to figure out the lockouts Thanos would make.

Ronan had his ass handed to him by Ravenous a few issues ago, but suddenly could do something that the heralds of galactus couldn't (I mean Morg and Terrax lost to Ravenous... Surfer could fight him as a equal...)

Its a hell of a power boost for Ronan, its funny that the new Kree empire was helped founded by a skrull


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 28, 2006)

Annihilation had loads of unreasonable stuff but we all still love it


----------



## Timur Lane (Dec 28, 2006)

I had to be one of the few Ronan fanboys before Annihilation and i am glad he,s getting a bigger role as the Kree Emperor.

Can,t wait for next issue, hoping for some Galactus ownage.


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 28, 2006)

Place your bets now, Will Nova become the next Quasar?

They are releasing a 2 part heralds of Galactus special after Annihilation, it includes the hunt for Aegis and co.

I really want to know the Fallen one and Thanos's fate. Wonder what Drax will be now, hes accomplised his 'lifes goal', will chronos let him live?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 28, 2006)

So maybe we can expect to see a few of the heralds to work together with G. Has that happened before?

And I wonder what part Death has in this


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 28, 2006)

Well how meny Heralds are alive?

Morg- Dead (killed from start)
Terrax- Dead (on Planet when Galactus blew it up)
Stardust- Dead (Killed defending planet)
Redshift- Dead (killed defending planet)
Surfer- Alive
Firelord- Alive(well sorta)
Fallen One- unknown, Thanos was in possession of him, unknown if Aegis killed him or not. Likely dead.


----------



## Galt (Dec 28, 2006)

the description of Annihilation: Heralds of Galactus indicates that Terrax somehow broke free and is still alive.  It also mentions that Stardust might be dead dead, but evidently the book will give a backstory and possibly show him as alive.  

"After being captured, enslaved and made a pawn of Annihilus, Terrax has broken free?only to crash-land on a planet ruled by the Space Parasite! Facing an enemy who can absorb his cosmic power, will Terrax assume the fearsome role of The Tamer once again?or has the trauma of his enslavement broken his once-mighty spirit?
PLUS! Stardust is dead. But what was he? Who was he? And is he really gone? Find out in this all-new tale featuring Galactus' newest herald! Book 1 (of 2)"


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 28, 2006)

Sucks that Stardust is dead.
Specially if they make it really good, i'd wanna see more of him.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 28, 2006)

The good part about these Heralds being dead is Marvel will be making new ones...unless they just bring them back.  Maybe Deadpool will be made a Herald!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 28, 2006)

As Kl'rt can attest, dead means nothing


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2006)

Yep.

Because Marvel: The End is canon, the 616 universe is screwed.

Thanos' efforts were for naught.


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, Firelord is like a 1 man resurrection machine.
All you have to do is throw him at someone to revive them after death 



Comic Book Guy said:


> Yep.
> 
> Because Marvel: The End is canon, the 616 universe is screwed.
> 
> Thanos' efforts were for naught.




I thought the whole point of Thanos 'giving up' his power, was to fix the problems with the 616 universe?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 28, 2006)

Rice Ball said:


> Yeah, Firelord is like a 1 man resurrection machine.
> All you have to do is throw him at someone to revive them after death



Give him and Reeds 5 minutes and he'll turn him into a machine



> I thought the whole point of Thanos 'giving up' his power, was to fix the problems with the 616 universe?



Stupid Wonderman.....


----------



## Gooba (Dec 29, 2006)

Rice Ball said:


> I thought the whole point of Thanos 'giving up' his power, was to fix the problems with the 616 universe?


The problem was that people came back from death.  He fixed it by recreating the universe, without that having happened, and without him having powers.  However, if people start coming back again (Jean, and most likely Thanos himself) the problem will start again.  Think of it like a doctor.  He just patched up a guy after being shot a dozen times, but if you start shooting it again he is just going to die.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 29, 2006)

To sum it all up, the 616 universe is screwed, since Marvel and character resurrection are quite the chum buddies.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 29, 2006)

Marvel will retcon that again


----------



## Havoc (Dec 29, 2006)

Hawkeye is back again, wtf?  And he found Scarlet Witch...


----------



## Id (Dec 30, 2006)

I really like the chara design of Aegis and Tenebrous.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 1, 2007)

Id said:


> I really like the chara design of Aegis and Tenebrous.



Agree, I like how they display Galactus' impressiveness while looking different

Maybe it's their size


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 1, 2007)

We all know that Thanos is going to come back from the death to save the day in his Thanoscopter.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 1, 2007)

> I really like the chara design of Aegis and Tenebrous.


Aye, Teneberous looks really... tough(cant think of another word), and Aegis ish HAWT. ;p


----------



## Id (Jan 1, 2007)

I do not what Galactus was smooking on (cosmic pot anyone?).
But with all his knowledge and experience, did he actually think he had a chance at beating Aegis and Tenebrous with a single Herald?

I see him having a chance if he recruited all his ex-heralds, but not a single herald.


----------



## The Transporter (Jan 4, 2007)

Id said:


> I do not what Galactus was smooking on (cosmic pot anyone?).
> But with all his knowledge and experience, did he actually think he had a chance at beating Aegis and Tenebrous with a single Herald?
> 
> I see him having a chance if he recruited all his ex-heralds, but not a single herald.



Well, to be fair, when the universe came in to being, Galan beat the shit out of both of them, and imprisoned them in the center of the universe. 

Only problem is, he did this fresh off of him being created, at full power. 

Problem is, that now, he's very rarley at full power. Even so, he probably assumed that he could take them both, with a little help from the Surfer to stall Ageis while he dealt with Tenebrous. 

He probably could have beat them again, however, I guess he underestimated Ageis ability, and, of course, she sucker punched him while he was giving the beat down to Tenebrous.   

Still though, it wasn't like he lost badly. The only person who got the living shit beat out of him was the Surfer, which was completley understanable, lol.


----------



## Id (Jan 25, 2007)

The Transporter - Didn’t Galactus state he barely won their first encounter.

I think there is a slight chance that Tyrant, might have bin present during their first encounter.


Anyhow, when does Annihilation #6 come out?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 25, 2007)

31st Jan 

Marvel are saying Annihilation is a big success (specially as alot of people are following it instead of Civil War), so theres going to be a few spin off series (New Quasar, Super Skrull and Nova series) and ofc the Heralds of Galactus (Silver surfer returns to take on Aegis and Tenebrous).


----------



## lekki (Jan 28, 2007)

I thought Annihilation was a Civil War tie-in.

Nova and Comet dude are about to go down to Earth and ask the heroes to lend a hand as of the last annihilation issue.

It's all supposed to cummulate with all the characters everyone forgot about either dying or getting revamped/ret-conned into something cooler or crappier and then everyone getting killed by the Hulk when he makes it back to the 616 dimension...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 28, 2007)

Annihilation is separate from Civil War.

It's just Marvel's excuse for selling more.


----------



## lekki (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh I know, I was just being sarcastic.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2007)

LKAHSFLKAHSLKHSD:FKAHS:LDSAHD:LAKJGHSLFKJA:SDJA:LSFKHA:LSDHAS:FLKJH:FSLK


Annihlation has set a incredibly high bar for major story arc finales. Beat that Civil War

Galactus Pwning in awesome poses? Check
Galactus making threats involving his name? Check
SS owning? Check
WTF why is someone still alive? Check
Thanos and Death? Check
A major cliffhanger for the future? Check
Gamora? Check

Annihlation = 11/10


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 31, 2007)

<can't wait to get home from work>


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so going to make myself a Galactus sig now

You'll know which picture I'm talking about


----------



## Galt (Jan 31, 2007)

This quotation should pretty much show what sheer awesome Annihilation #6 is made of:

"THE GALACTUS OBLITERATION PERIMETER ENCOMPASSES THREE STAR SYSTEMS...AND DOES NOT SLOW!!"

eat your heart out, buggies.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 31, 2007)

Jackie said:


> The Transporter - Didn?t Galactus state he barely won their first encounter.
> 
> I think there is a slight chance that Tyrant, might have bin present during their first encounter.
> 
> ...



tyrant? i hope your right i miss that guy


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 31, 2007)

So Thanos is 'Death' now?
or just hanging with her?

I gotta admit the Galactus attack was brilliant, destroying 3 star systems with a single attack (or more than 3 as the blast was still moving as they were reporting it)

I think thats the greatest feat of power Galactus has been shown to do

The rug muncher is the new Quasar too!


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 31, 2007)

Holy shit, Annihilation #6 rocked major ass.

High points in Annihilation #6 (WARNING: MASSIVE SPOILER)


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Thanos and Death is with each other again.:amazed 

-Nova killing Annihilius

-Pissed of an more powerful than ever, Galactus.

- Phyla with the Quantum Bands




I am highly satisfied, looking forward to future stories.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 31, 2007)

Phyla as quasar would rock so much. And all Nova needed to say after killing anihulus was THIS IS FOR THE NOVA CORPS BITCH!


----------



## Id (Jan 31, 2007)

Phyla should be a major power house.

*Annihilation 6*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2007)

I also expect to see more Gamora in Nova's upcoming series

I also wonder if Phyla will meat Mar Vell?


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 31, 2007)

could someone post 5 i think i missed it


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 31, 2007)

Damn it, that was cool. You can sort of feel a 'rushing' feeling, but for Giffen to get any time during Drivel Bore is pretty amazing. I really would have liked side issues and specials for that, but oh well.

A quick pro and con:

+ Great writing, great plot
+ Excellent use of lesser knowns, plus clearing out a few of the galactic guys (a few heralds, Quasar). Nova, Ronan, and Super-Skrull looked simply badass. Plus we haven't seen anything really good with Galactus in a while.
+ The pacing and lead-ups deserve some credit, too. All of them managed to work well and give each character an interesting backstory.
+ Getting interesting surprises. Thanos finally standing next to death is, to say the least, ballsy. It's also a great move.

- Again, it could have been a little longer, and an issue or two would have been nice.
- God damn it, Giffen, you should have kept Super-Skrull dead. That was such an AWESOME way to go out, and he really didn't do much in the big scheme of things that someone like Drax could have done.

Overall rating: 9.6 -  A great event. It wasn't overblown, and managed to surpass every expectation I had for it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 31, 2007)

Annihlation > House of M, Avengers: Dissembled, & Civil War


----------



## Id (Feb 1, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> Damn it, that was cool. You can sort of feel a 'rushing' feeling, but for Giffen to get any time during Drivel Bore is pretty amazing. I really would have liked side issues and specials for that, but oh well.
> 
> A quick pro and con:
> 
> ...



I totally agree, Super Skrull should have stayed dead. Unless........he is to be important in an upcoming arc.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 1, 2007)

Kl'rt will fight Ethan Edwards


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 2, 2007)

i must say that frame of thanos standing next to death was pretty sweet, im dying to know what upcoming series will continue his story


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 2, 2007)

Now for Annihilation II with the remaining Primordial Elders. . .


----------



## madheretic (Feb 2, 2007)

Holy Thanos Batman!! That's the greatest thing that I've ever seen. His shitty end can now be excused because this makes up for it.

Death and Thanos...eternal lovers! Are they one and the same now? Thanos finally becoming what his name really means!!!


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 3, 2007)

Ronan in annihalation 5 was one of the greatest parts.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2007)

How he let Ravenous escape I will never understand


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 3, 2007)

Im suprised he survived at all :S


----------



## Id (Feb 3, 2007)

Gai said:


> How he let Ravenous escape I will never understand



I claim
Plot no jut-su.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 5, 2007)

Aside from the fact that they snuck in another great "Yeah, you thought thanos got super lame ass cheated, but, surprise, he was still just making a play for death, which means he, yet again, owned everyone in marvel" moment, I thought Annihilation was trash. I expected to see more like-minded opinions when I opened this thread, but I suppose it's just me.


----------



## Id (Feb 5, 2007)

Perspective said:


> Aside from the fact that they snuck in another great "Yeah, you thought thanos got super lame ass cheated, but, surprise, he was still just making a play for death, which means he, yet again, owned everyone in marvel" moment, I thought Annihilation was trash. I expected to see more like-minded opinions when I opened this thread, but I suppose it's just me.



We are used to this crap. And we thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## lekki (Feb 7, 2007)

All Annihilation proved was Thanos is the greatest 'mortal' ever.

How many people can claim to have rejected Death?
How many people have bitch slapped a Herald of Galactus?
How many people can pull off a fairy on their shoulder and still claim to be badass?

Thanos can and much more.
Thanos ftw now and forever more


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 7, 2007)

lekki said:


> All Annihilation proved was Thanos is the greatest 'mortal' ever.
> 
> How many people can claim to have rejected Death?
> How many people have bitch slapped a Herald of Galactus?
> ...



That post was made of soo much win its unreal.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 7, 2007)

Don't mess with Skreet, she could take down someone like Iron Man pretty easily


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 7, 2007)

Well she owned Phyla


----------



## lekki (Feb 8, 2007)

Skreet is from the beginning of Creation right?

And God said "Let there be gay-ass, purple fairies that are senselessly strong and can't form coherent sentences to save their lives. And He saw that He screwed up, but He didn't care because He was God. All He had to do was edit the Bible and He did just that"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 8, 2007)

She also was able to smack around the Fallen One

She's clearly Squirrel Girl's apprentice


----------



## Id (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Skreet is hilarious, especially when she was talking shit to what’s their face (I forgot their names).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 8, 2007)

Tenebrous and Aegis


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 10, 2007)

Gai said:


> Tenebrous and Aegis



Yeah what happened to them anyway? Kinda crappy that they weren't mentioned again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2007)

They'll be dealt with in the Silver Surfer follow-up to Annihilation.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 10, 2007)

Fair enough..

Galactus had a pretty decent feat at the end of Annihilation to make up for being captured, which wasn't necessarily a bad feat but still kinda shameful.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2007)

Though, Tenebrous and Aegis were each as powerful as Galactus.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah, like I said being beaten by Royal Tenenbaum and whoever wasn't shameful in itself. Just the whole situation of being captured and used.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanos was using his tech to keep him captured.

I thought it was quite a good plan tho, Thanos couldn't do it himself, specially with the surfer there, so stuck a deal with those who could.

I got a feeling we'll see the Fallen one again, maybe as a Silver surfer villan. Thanos was also draining the surfers energy, who knows maybe he was using it to regenerate the Fallen one, theres a few ways he could be wrote back into kicking ass.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 13, 2007)

damn dude Ronan kicks ASS



and the spread of Nova ripping out Annihilus' guts was fantastic "THIS IS FOR NOVA CORPS!" 4TW might aswell post the image


*Spoiler*: __ 








yeah I'm also wondering what happened to Tenebrous and Aegis since 2 more beings that powerful, 1 have to feed and 2 don't like Galactus too much and I doubt their win over him calmed that anger


and they are the only thing that came from this that I can see being the big event


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 13, 2007)

Tenebrous and Aegis will be addressed in the next Heralds special, concerning Silver Surfer's portion.

IMO, I think they're going to be saved for Annihilation II a.k.a. Conquest.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 13, 2007)

I am looking forward to Nova's new series.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm looking forward to Nova, She Hulk and Hulk coming to shove it up Tony's bum bum


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2007)

Tony did say at the very beginning of Civil War, that if the stuff were to happen then the result of a worldwide crisis would be hindered, and since that stuff happened


*cue Worldwide Crisis*


----------



## The Rook (Mar 14, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Tony did say at the very beginning of Civil War, that if the stuff were to happen then the result of a worldwide crisis would be hindered, and since that stuff happened
> 
> 
> *cue Worldwide Crisis*


If you can't understand your own thoughts, why the hell would any of us?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2007)

lol of course I can


When Tony and Peter went to Washington about the Registration, they both talked about Heroes being able to go and risk their lives for the world because their identities were concealed, now after Civil War thats not possible, and then a major World-Wide crisis hits right on time.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 14, 2007)

Annihilation: What If....

What If the A-Wave Killed Galactus?

I heard a lot of people theorizing on that back when they first captured him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 14, 2007)

Universe goes bye bye


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> *Quasar*



I'll admit I normally don't follow cosmic events until they're out in trades but I do think the new Quasar looks cool.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 21, 2007)

I wonder how moondragon will take it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 21, 2007)

Ronan looks funny in that pic


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2007)

he looks like he aged like 30 years


(and I hope this time he can finish the job.....)


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 4, 2007)

So fall Tenerous and Aegis. Consumed by the universe itself. While the surfer rides the waves.


----------



## Id (Apr 4, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> So fall Tenerous and Aegis. Consumed by the universe itself. While the surfer rides the waves.



Damn you beat me to it.

I did expect a bit more of Firelord Pawange.

And I would have liked Galactus to show some muscle.
Fucking lazy ass, cosmic God. Lets his herald handle everything.


----------



## Arachnia (Apr 4, 2007)

Just another day on the job for: SILVER SURFER!

blah...it was kinda too easy for the surfer to dispose of them. A 2v2 would have been nice


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 4, 2007)

Id said:


> Damn you beat me to it.
> 
> I did expect a bit more of Firelord Pawange.
> 
> ...



Victory! 

I was hoping Firelord would pull out this huge list and start crossing out the centurions.

It's funny but i think Surfer has more potential than the Big G.  I mean half dead he draws on a power greater than himself and still walks away with only a bad limp .


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 7, 2007)

Was really really disappointed.

Tenerous and Aegis were dropped well to easy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree.

I wonder how Annihilation II will be. . .

When it comes out, I'll change the thread title appropiately.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2007)

Annihlation failed purely because of that single SS part


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 8, 2007)

Silver Surfer part does not exist for me that issue ended with firelord >_>


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 12, 2007)

there was a Silver Surfer part?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 12, 2007)

theSpectre said:


> there was a Silver Surfer part?



Heralds of Galactus #2: Firelord and Silver Surfer


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 12, 2007)

theSpectre said:


> there was a Silver Surfer part?



It was filler


----------



## Id (Apr 13, 2007)

OMG did you See how Silver Surfer pawned those two Celestial looking things.
It was the best.

Now Silver Surfer gets his respect.

Best *COMIC EVER*..........YAR


----------



## Id (May 9, 2007)

So has anything new happened?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2007)

Annihilation has finished if you haven't caught on yet


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2007)

And thus, with Annihilation Conquest is underway, the thread title is changed.

Wraith, the gothic cosmic gunslinger?

Design is win. The whole character itself, we'll see.


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 10, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And thus, with Annihilation Conquest is underway, the thread title is changed.
> 
> Wraith, the gothic cosmic gunslinger?
> 
> Design is win. The whole character itself, we'll see.



Just looked up Wraith on the old Wikipedia and what I got was a mutant that could only turn his skin transparent.  

I'm guessing your talking about someone new.


----------



## Hat Hair (May 11, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> Just looked up Wraith on the old Wikipedia and what I got was a mutant that could only turn his skin transparent.
> 
> I'm guessing your talking about someone new.



Yah-huh, e's one o' them into'latic cowbois.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2007)

*reads new comic*

*finds out the final villain*

Holy cro. . . I did not expected them at all.

This is going to freaking rock.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2007)

can't find book 


who is it?


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 15, 2007)

which book Cbg?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2007)

Annihilation Conquest: Prologue. The one that was suppose to come out next week.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2007)

who is it!!!!!! (your teasing is too much)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

So what do you guys think of the new villains?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 20, 2007)

I've not had a chance to read it yet


----------



## Taleran (Jun 20, 2007)

they seem interesting

for those that can't get it for any reason


*Spoiler*: __ 










Marvel sure is having a field day at kicking the shit out of their alien races


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2007)

I was lucky that I got the issue a week earlier than intended.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 20, 2007)

damn though the 6 main parts of the story aren't coming out till November to April of next year


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2007)

Like I said, I didn't see the enemy coming at all.

If this is any good that Annihilation was, then this is going to freaking rule.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 20, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Like I said, I didn't see the enemy coming at all.
> 
> If this is any good that Annihilation was, then this is going to freaking rule.



Im hoping that it will...Annihilation ...

And that new guy, Wrath seems like an interesting character(lol from the pic only) and the enemy is the BORG!!!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 20, 2007)

no its TEAM SKELETOR!


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 20, 2007)

I thought 'Borg' when i read it 
They look pretty tough, instead of being a bio enemy (like the wave was) these look to be tech based.
I wonder if the original wave is going to get involved, i mean its likely to effect them as they have conqured worlds near the kree empire.

I'm glad to see starlords getting a crew back together, wondered if Gladiator will return in this one, Since him and Starlord were friends in 'Thanos'.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 20, 2007)

So let me see if i got this straight these borg just removed the entire Kree empire out of normal space and trapped all living things to be assimilated?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2007)

I remember the Phalanx when I first watched them in the X-Men Animated Series.

I wonder if Warlock the Phalanx will make a return. . .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2007)

I remember the Phalanx

They were pwned by mutants since they couldn't absorb their genetic structure or w/e

That and Phyla looks major hot


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 11, 2007)

Ouch poor Nova. So will these 120 Kree become the new Nova Corps?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 11, 2007)

Wraith is not bad so far. . .


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 11, 2007)

Why do his shadow powers look so familiar


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 11, 2007)

I do wonder how much of a role Nova will play in this sequelish part ? Given that Quasar seems to be the hero this time around, I imagine there's a significant reason for why he'd have his powers drained into another (why can't female heroes get their own identities ?) to play a less substantial role.

Still, I wonder how long Nova will last without Annihilation to play a role in.



Gai said:


> I remember the Phalanx
> 
> They were pwned by mutants since they couldn't absorb their genetic structure or w/e



Wonder if this means we could get an appearance of Cadre K ? I know a lot of the Skrull Empire has been annihilated (lololozzzzollerrznaez), but they could always serve as back-up for Super Skrull.


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 11, 2007)

Wraith is awesomeness....I wish he and Ronan fight in the next issue
And poor Nova still doesn't listen to the Worldmind..ts-ts-ts And where did people get that Richard is still alive and that the female is only a temporary sub for him?


----------



## Freiza (Jul 12, 2007)

radishbak said:


> *cough* Marvel's trying to do a 'cosmic' event to rip off Infinite Crisis *cough*
> 
> IMO Annihilation will be an entertaining, but still unoriginal copy of parts of IC.
> 
> Note: *Entertaining*, but nonetheless too much like IC to be a coincidence



lol, i agree with that, it's very interesting.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 9, 2007)

Well the resistance just lost the bulk of the Nova Force :S


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2007)

So the female screwed up. Big time.

Saw it coming.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 31, 2007)

Warlocks back baby!


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 31, 2007)

Did Ms. Quasar bring him back? If so then she can claim me with a 12 inch strap-on while forcing me to watch "Boys Don't Cry" for all I care, I love her!


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 31, 2007)

Didn't someone mention that the editors didn't want Warlock to be used?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 31, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Didn't someone mention that the editors didn't want Warlock to be used?



ZOMG! 

Rebellion within Marvel! 

Joe Q. has been assassinated! 

The writers and artists are running wild!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey guys. Been awhile.

Tournament went well, but that’s not why I’m posting, especially for this thread.

Like I had with Annihilation Conquest: Prologue, I managed to read Annihilation: Conquest #1 ahead of its scheduled release.

I’ll just comment that as for the main villain. . . I certainly did not expect it to be him/her/it (no, I’m not going to specify the gender!), considering that he/she/it is already active elsewhere in Marvel Comics.

And that’s all I’m going to hint at. Until the next time I post, which will hopefully be a proper update on my badminton.
--Comic Book Guy

P.S. I guessed right as to who the “saviour” was. I wonder how Atleza is faring. . .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 31, 2007)

And I do remember Adam Warlock saying that he had a 'connection' with Gamora before she was hot. Wonder how that will play out with Nova


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 1, 2007)

Pfft thats not much of a hint CBG 

Someone whos active in WWH? Bah i can't be bothered to wait, if you visit us again PM me


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 1, 2007)

I read some spoilers on the interwebs about the Conquest villain. Yeah, definitely already active somewhere.

edit: apparently, the villain thought to be THE villain is not THE villain after all.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you for not posting those irresistable spoiler tags. 

I've only read the prologue so far. I'm still waiting on Star-Lord #4 and Conquest #1 before really get into this series.


----------



## lekki (Nov 1, 2007)

Let me get this straight, there's actually a finale to this Quasar/Nova/Wraith/Silver Surfer thing and it's called Annihilation Conquest?

That actually makes everything that's happening a bit more sensible. With the exception of how Moondragon is now a dragon yet the new Quasar still loves her.

They're trying to turn homosexuality into a spiritual thing when it's really just about sex like any other relationship and when it comes down to it, humans and dragons don't mix.
Although she does get to ride her all the time...


----------



## Deviate (Nov 1, 2007)

I just found out who the villain is. Strange choice, to be honest. Not sure if it/he/she has ever been used in a space story before.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 2, 2007)

Thought you would have been the last person to moan about lesbians Lekki 

Aparantly the 'villian' shown in Conquest #1 is being controled, he/she's not the 'final villian' from what i read, he/she's never been grand enough to attempt this to be honest.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _the pics_ 






So it IS Ultron after all?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ PEK SMILEY!_ 



Ultron's not a hot naked chick anymore...


----------



## lekki (Nov 2, 2007)

I missed this issue. What's it called so I can go get it?


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ultron is moving up in the galaxy aint he


----------



## Id (Nov 2, 2007)

So can I get a briefing on this series. 
Is it better then Annihilation Wave?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 2, 2007)

Its stime for Sentry and his power of a million exploding suns to get his depressed ass out of earth and join tha big boiz and lez


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like Galactus is going to have to save the day again...


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 3, 2007)

Id said:


> So can I get a briefing on this series.
> Is it better then Annihilation Wave?



Not currently.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 3, 2007)

Star-Lord is good...but of course it's Star-Lord.

Wraith is...well I hated it with a passion when it first came out, but it's slowly growing on me. I just hate the character.

Quasar has been mediocre for the whole run. I mean it isn't terrible, but it isn't great. The only thing I liked was the Adaptoid, and Phyla learning how to use the Quantum Bands...but Moondragon turning into a dragon (gay no matter how you spin it), and the introduction of Adam Warlock have all been...meh.

I mean if  you are going to reintroduce Adam it better be fucking epic, not...pod awakening.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 3, 2007)

Where is it stated that the villain in the preview is not the true baddie?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 3, 2007)

I was hoping it would be Kang...I mean it is called Annihilation *Conquest*.

And it seems like these Annihilation books are all about giving b-list (I mean Kang is good, but he isn't that good) villians A-List status. I mean look at Annihilus then and now.


----------



## Freiza (Nov 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ultron                          .


----------



## Taleran (Nov 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 










FUCK YES


----------



## Gooba (Nov 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This guy is everywhere.  Killing Sentry's wife, taking over Iron Man, taking over the entire universe.  He has his dance card full.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




hes also Sub-atomizing the Kree for Fuel




oh and this guy came back



*Spoiler*: __ 






yes the guy in Black is Adam Warlock


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2007)

Why does Adam Worlock look like Black Adam...I mean god Marvel, I know they have the same name but /facepalm.

Ultron is starting to remind me of Braniac from TAS, in that he is becoming involved in multiple affairs, and he is basically immortal as long as his programming exists *somewhere*. I don't care what Bendis says, Annihilation is happening during all the crapfest on Earth, and Femtron is rocking the boat on earth while Ultron Prime is rocking the Universe. The main point of these two series coexisting is to show how fucked up Earth is in spite of the fact that the Universe is about to collapse around it...Ignorant Humans!!!


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 7, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Why does Adam Worlock look like Black Adam...I mean god Marvel, I know they have the same name but /facepalm.
> 
> Ultron is starting to remind me of Braniac from TAS, in that he is becoming involved in multiple affairs, and he is basically immortal as long as his programming exists *somewhere*. I don't care what Bendis says, Annihilation is happening during all the crapfest on Earth, and Femtron is rocking the boat on earth while Ultron Prime is rocking the Universe. The main point of these two series coexisting is to show how fucked up Earth is in spite of the fact that the Universe is about to collapse around it...Ignorant Humans!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Supposedly, not even a day has passed in Mighty Avengers and they just got behind. Conquest is supposed to take place months after it, and there is a reason why/how Ultron left Earth after MA. 




Source (Spoilers for Conquest #1): [DLMURL]http://forum.newsarama.com/showthread.php?t=135562[/DLMURL]


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is utter bullshit and you know it.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 8, 2007)

I love how the Universe is going to hell and it's all because of an earth villain.


----------



## The Rook (Nov 8, 2007)

Well it's been saved enough times by Earth heroes....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 8, 2007)

Giffen should have wrote Conquest. He's my favorite writer for cosmic events.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 10, 2007)

So at this point in the series, now that we have gotten all the character divided mini's out of the way, which ones were your favorites, and who are you most intrested about in Conquest?

In Annihilation my favorite characters, were Super Skrull and Silver Surfer, both of whom go very low screen time in Annihilation (which sucked).

In Conquest is is probably Star-Lord and his team. While there mini may have had a low ending (I mean the only plus was that the team was staying together), they just worked well together throughout the whole thing. And the geek in me loves their uniforms.

However Super-Skrull and Ronan are the best duo ever, and while I don't particularly care for Wraith, I do care for his buddies.

Young Adam Warlock has already gotten on my nerves.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 10, 2007)

Starlord easily


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 10, 2007)

Wraith and Rocket Racoon.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2007)

I hate that about american comics.  No wait, comics in general.  If you are having stuff overlap, then make those comics that happen later come out later.  Man, everytime I feel bad for blatantly stealing from the writes/artists/editors shit like this just makes me laugh and go fuck off to those guys.


----------



## Id (Nov 21, 2007)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is he?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2007)

Ultron, an artificial intelligence created by Hank Pym (Giant-Man), that is bent on killing it's creator, and humanity as a whole...or ruling it...also has an oedipus complex for Janet Pym.

He is one of the main Avengers villians, up there with Kang.

If I had to compare him with a DC villian it would be Brainiac, but like the comic version, not the TAS version. 

It pisses me off because of they wanted to use an Avengers villian they could have used Kang and the "Conquest" subtitle would have made sense.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 21, 2007)

Kang is dammn awesome. One of the few supervillains to have actually properly conquered Marvel Earth. And he was holding back resources etc as well when he did it-
I'd really like to see him working on the cosmic level.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanos better make an appearence!
I mean Warlock in a cosmic event without Thanos, he'd be lost!


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2007)

Rice Ball said:


> Thanos better make an appearence!
> I mean Warlock in a cosmic event without Thanos, he'd be lost!




maybe that fortell's Adam dying again sothey can meet in teh afterlife

and yeah I also always liked Kang, another Marvel villain who was given a good run in the Earth X storyline aswell


----------



## Id (Nov 28, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Ultron, an artificial intelligence created by Hank Pym (Giant-Man), that is bent on killing it's creator, and humanity as a whole...or ruling it...also has an oedipus complex for Janet Pym.
> 
> He is one of the main Avengers villians, up there with Kang.
> 
> ...



Oh this is so anti fucking climatic. Color me disappointed 

For some reason this reminds me of Cyborg Superman and its Manhunters.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 28, 2007)

Id said:


> Oh this is so anti fucking climatic. Color me disappointed
> 
> For some reason this reminds me of Cyborg Superman and its Manhunters.



I said the same thing when Annihilus was revealed in Annihilation. "WTF Annihilus!?!?! He isn't even B-List!!! "

But these series are as much about reinvegorating unused villians, as it is about reimagining Marvel's cosmic setting.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 28, 2007)

I wouldn't disregard Ultron.  He's singlehandedly owned the entire cast of the Avengers multiple times.  He might be a bit out of place in the cosmic setting but assuming he planned in advanced he's more than capable of acting there.

(Plus there's always the chance that he's been reprogrammed by another force that will show themselves at the end of Act 3)


----------



## dr.psycho (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a question. Whatever happened to Thanos?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2007)

dr.psycho said:


> I have a question. Whatever happened to Thanos?


He's dead and somewhere in the cosmos chillin with Death. It's in the last book if Annihilation.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 28, 2007)

Got his heart ripped out by Drax. And now Drax is doing a whole lot of nothing again.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 28, 2007)

was hoping the 'What if' comic had 'If Thanos Killed Drax' but....


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2007)

uhhhh there was

only it wasn't, more like what if Drax chose wrong, it was also a great way to end Civil War, too bad


----------



## Gooba (Nov 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> He's dead and somewhere in the cosmos chillin with Death. It's in the last book if Annihilation.


I'm not too worried.  Thanos's opinion of death.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Shouldn't a god outclass a titan? 

This just further proves that Ultimate Thor > Thor


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2007)

Thor drops Thanos' ass quite often though


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, didn't know that. How many times had Thanos died?


----------



## Gooba (Nov 29, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Thor drops Thanos' ass quite often though


Thanos stood up to a Warrior Madness Thor with the Power Gem, then went and got a weapon of his and won. Link removed


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

Enough for it to become old, especially when he turned up in Annihilation Prologue and everyone was like "WTF he's alive again?!!?"

His latest death seems more long term though. Death seems to love him back now "finally" but if Deadpool ever dies you know who she's running back too 

Ultimate Thor isn't stronger than Ultimate Thanos. Ultimate Thanos is Darkseid.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Enough for it to become old, especially when he turned up in Annihilation Prologue and everyone was like "WTF he's alive again?!!?"
> 
> His latest death seems more long term though. Death seems to love him back now "finally" but if Deadpool ever dies you know who she's running back too


Oh ok. Thanks. I forgot about Deadpool and Death. Funeral for a Freak was hilarious by the way.


NeoDMC said:


> Ultimate Thor isn't stronger than Ultimate Thanos. *Ultimate Thanos is Darkseid.*


I didn't really get that reference since I don't read DC. Could you explain?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

As in, Ultimate Thanos is pretty much Darkseid. If you read Ultimate Fantastic Four, you realize that Ultimate version of the Titans are a complete rip-off of the Fourth World.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> As in, Ultimate Thanos is pretty much Darkseid. If you read Ultimate Fantastic Four, you realize that* Ultimate version of the Titans are a complete rip-off of the Fourth World.*


Fourthworld... lol wut? 

You know what, nevermind.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 29, 2007)

Taleran said:


> uhhhh there was
> 
> only it wasn't, more like what if Drax chose wrong, it was also a great way to end Civil War, too bad



If they merged Annihilation with Civil war it would have been one of my fav crossovers.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

But than Civil War would have had such a cheap ending. I mean it did hav ea cheap ending, but at least it wasnt a cop-out, shit went down.

Also in Annihilation they deserved there victory, they fought for it hard, and in the end everyone prevailed. It would cheapen there efforts if they had to come to earth for those losers.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> But than Civil War would have had such a cheap ending. I mean it did hav ea cheap ending, but at least it wasnt a cop-out, shit went down.
> 
> Also in Annihilation they deserved there victory, they fought for it hard, and in the end everyone prevailed. It would cheapen there efforts if they had to come to earth for those losers.



both very good points Nova deserved to rip Annihlus inside out


----------



## dr.psycho (Nov 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> He's dead and somewhere in the cosmos chillin with Death. It's in the last book if Annihilation.



Yeah I read the last book. Right after USO went down. I was wondering if anything else happend with him. Hes one of my favourite comic characters.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, I have no idea. I'm into comics, but I'm not really INTO comics... If you get my meaninig. Also, what's USO?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

dr.psycho said:


> Yeah I read the last book. Right after USO went down. I was wondering if anything else happend with him. Hes one of my favourite comic characters.



Nothing so far. I mean Nova near death sees them with a big "fuck you" but other than that no.

The chaos mite he had is with that little Layla Miller clone from Drax mini-series.

You know what I want to see? Noh-Varr vs. Phyla-Vell...he would totally beat the shit out of her. IMO Noh-Varr would make a better villian in Secret Invasion than any current Skrull character could.

One more reason why Bendis and his Skrulls are bullshit.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 29, 2007)

It will be really funny if this skrull invasion matches Sinestro corps in popularity.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

Granted, I would have put Skrulls in a file close to Sinestro a few years ago. But that was because I didn't give Green Lantern that much merit until Recharge.

But lets face it, Geoff knows his shit, while Bendis can barely make his work fit into Continuinity (ANY Continuinity even the Ultimate Universe he is credited with making). As much as many people hate Infinite Crisis, it was still a logically put together story. Sinestro Corps just continues to show that Geoff knows how to write events. Bendis on the other hand has no grasp of the Marvel Universe. Half of his work looks like fanfiction, with characters acting like they NEVER have in any book they were in. He was chosen to make Ultimate Marvel because of his ignorance of 616, and now that he the main writer of 616 it is starting to show.

Geoff is making love to the DCU like no other man has before. Bendis is raping Marvel in the butt without lube.

DCU will be ready for more as Geoff finishes his trilogy, Marvel will be lucky if it walks again after Secret Invasion.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 29, 2007)

They survived 6 i think is the count mediocre crossovers i think they can take one more.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> They survived 6 i think is the count mediocre crossovers i think they can take one more.



Your amount of faith disturbs me.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Granted, I would have put Skrulls in a file close to Sinestro a few years ago. But that was because I didn't give Green Lantern that much merit until Recharge.
> 
> But lets face it, Geoff knows his shit, while Bendis can barely make his work fit into Continuinity (ANY Continuinity even the Ultimate Universe he is credited with making). As much as many people hate Infinite Crisis, it was still a logically put together story. Sinestro Corps just continues to show that Geoff knows how to write events. Bendis on the other hand has no grasp of the Marvel Universe. Half of his work looks like fanfiction, with characters acting like they NEVER have in any book they were in. He was chosen to make Ultimate Marvel because of his ignorance of 616, and now that he the main writer of 616 it is starting to show.
> 
> ...




*fucking applause*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Your amount of faith disturbs me.



They might be stupid but Civil War was selling like pancakes and WWH did pretty well.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 29, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Your amount of faith disturbs me.



It's all I got left man


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2007)

I thought USO was slain quite a long time ago


----------



## dr.psycho (Nov 30, 2007)

Taleran said:


> I thought USO was slain quite a long time ago



Yeah it was


----------



## Id (Nov 30, 2007)

dr.psycho said:


> Yeah it was



Wait so its not online, damn it. Those websites kicked ass, I thought something similar was going to be brought back. :can


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2007)

It was brought back, but you can't read the books online anymore.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2007)

The newest Annihilation: Conquest is out today.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 5, 2007)

It was alright. Supreme Intellignece through the High Evolutionary is making a race of super kree to kick Phalanx tush.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 5, 2007)

Conquest sucks


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2007)

I surprised with the ending, and damn liking Ultron


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seemed a bit 'show up out of nowhere', poor moondragons had 2 deaths so far in this series! to be honest, i'm not liking new warlock and don't care much for that side of the story, Starlord and Ronan's story lines are still pretty good tho


----------



## Id (Dec 6, 2007)

Did anybody read the What If?...talk about shit.:can


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2007)

Vulcan What If? is crap.

2nd issue of Conquest is alright. But nothing exciting yet, IMO.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 8, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Granted, I would have put Skrulls in a file close to Sinestro a few years ago. But that was because I didn't give Green Lantern that much merit until Recharge.
> 
> But lets face it, Geoff knows his shit, while Bendis can barely make his work fit into Continuinity (ANY Continuinity even the Ultimate Universe he is credited with making). As much as many people hate Infinite Crisis, it was still a logically put together story. Sinestro Corps just continues to show that Geoff knows how to write events. Bendis on the other hand has no grasp of the Marvel Universe. Half of his work looks like fanfiction, with characters acting like they NEVER have in any book they were in. He was chosen to make Ultimate Marvel because of his ignorance of 616, and now that he the main writer of 616 it is starting to show.
> 
> ...



Hahaha you still dissing Bendis despite all the success the guy has had. Get over yourself already man. You said hey the Illuminati are the greatest team ever put together yet your dissing the guy who helped brought it together. That's just sad man. Bendis must be doing something right with Ultimate Spider-Man that it still is the highest selling of all the Spider-Man books out there since USM began. Speaking of Geoff. I don't know about you but Action Comics has really sucked compared to New Avengers (until mighty gets back on track due to Cho's delays I won't recognize that book yet). I don't dismiss that as far as events go he does has the ups on Bendis. 

But back on Conquest. I feel like this story is just missing the umph factor that the Annihilation had. I am feeling this a little hard to enjoy at the moment.


----------



## icemaster143 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey check out this cover.



Ultron Pimps with style.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2007)

Conquest Ultron > MA Ultron


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 12, 2007)

Id said:


> Did anybody read the What If?...talk about shit.:can





Comic Book Guy said:


> Vulcan What If? is crap.
> 
> 2nd issue of Conquest is alright. But nothing exciting yet, IMO.



That What If made my eyes bleed and my brain vomit



icemaster143 said:


> Hey check out this cover.
> 
> 
> 
> Ultron Pimps with style.



Oh....my....god.......strong contender for best cover EVER


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm in agony in trying to decide which covers of Annihilation are the best. . . the original ones by Del'Otto, or Conquest by Aleksi. . .


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 12, 2007)

icemaster143 said:


> Hey check out this cover.
> 
> 
> 
> Ultron Pimps with style.



This is one unique piece of art. Might be the only reason why I would buy Conquest #6. Plan to collect it in Trades just like I'm doing with Annihilation. But when the cover is that good. You can't help but want to get it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

Not bad for #3.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2008)

They killed the lesbian dragon. 

Sucks to be Starlord right now...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought it was pretty crappy. Adnett and Lanning just aren't meant to write a big event, the whole story feels quite underwhelming for a Annihlation.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2008)

There really isn't much 'annhilating' going on...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *They killed the lesbian dragon.*
> 
> Sucks to be Starlord right now...


I know. Isn't it great?!


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> There really isn't much 'annhilating' going on...



Hence the second part of teh Title: Annihalation *Conquest*. The only refrence this has to Annihalation is the characters and how the galaxy is now divided.

Moondragon dieing was meh. Having her turn into the dragon was worthless as development if we werent going to get anything from it.

Personally they shouldnt have depowered Captain Universe, Starlords taskforce needed a heavy Hitter .

And i wonder what Plantet buster Ronan is gonna pull out of his magical chair.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2008)

Probably Supremor again

That damn thing just won't stop coming back


----------



## Sylar (Jan 5, 2008)

He's probably got the Ultimate Nullifier tucked under there....


----------



## The Rook (Jan 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> He's probably got the Ultimate Nullifier tucked under there....


No, Galactus is supposed to have that thing at all times (If stolen it can summon it back), right?

Now the Ultimate Ultimate Nullifier....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2008)

Actually The Watcher was the last person to have it


----------



## Sylar (Jan 5, 2008)

The Rook said:


> No, Galactus is supposed to have that thing at all times (If stolen it can summon it back), right?
> 
> Now the Ultimate Ultimate Nullifier....



Yet invariably, someone always manages to steal the damn thing...


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 5, 2008)

Isn't the Ultimate Ultimate Nullifier just a teleporter...to another dimension...and you just funnel the power of that dimension's "Big Bang" into a giant laser cannon.

Or is there another Ultimate Ultimate Nullifier and I'm thinking of the Ultimate Ultimate Ultimate Nullifier.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 5, 2008)

Star Lord really does get fucked over having to fight Ultron alone as a non super powered person using firearms 

I don't like the way Adam Warlock has pulled powers out of his ass, i mean he suddenly has the ability to fight ultron equally (with the normal dodgy draw backs).  Warlock without the Soulgem just seems wrong and too hyperactive, not the normal cool/calm warlock.


<Hopes the draw back if Thanos>

Edit- Ultron seems nigh unkillable, if at any point in time he can transport to another body, he'd be tough to kill.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jan 5, 2008)

Moondragon's death was far too drawn out and Quasar just fails as the so called star of this event. All Quasar seemed to do wine and try to get into Moondragons pants. 

Nova was a far better Hero in the original annihilation.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

Rice Ball said:


> Star Lord really does get fucked over having to fight Ultron alone as a non super powered person using firearms
> 
> I don't like the way Adam Warlock has pulled powers out of his ass, i mean he suddenly has the ability to fight ultron equally (with the normal dodgy draw backs).  Warlock without the Soulgem just seems wrong and too hyperactive, not the normal cool/calm warlock.
> 
> ...



Do you watch Battlestar Galatica?

Reminds me of the Cylons.

And yea, Adam Warlock seems like a completely different character all together.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2008)

Rice Ball said:


> Star Lord really does get fucked over having to fight Ultron alone as a non super powered person using firearms



He's the only person that I really about in Annihlation, the others can all go and jump into the sun for all I care. 



> I don't like the way Adam Warlock has pulled powers out of his ass, i mean he suddenly has the ability to fight ultron equally (with the normal dodgy draw backs).  Warlock without the Soulgem just seems wrong and too hyperactive, not the normal cool/calm warlock.



True, this Adam Warlock is AW in name only.



> Edit- Ultron seems nigh unkillable, if at any point in time he can transport to another body, he'd be tough to kill.



That's right. Sentry is TANK!


----------



## Sylar (Jan 6, 2008)

So is it confirmed that Nova isn't going to be apart of AC?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So is it confirmed that Nova isn't going to be apart of AC?


Yeah, he comes back towards the end. In Nova 11 he finds the secret to victory on "phalanx world" then he comes back to save the day... educated guess from the Nova series previews [*link*]

I think I'll stop reading this book until then, if it weren't for Starlord and crew, it'd be a complete waste. I can wait a few months and read 4-6 all at once.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, he comes back towards the end. In Nova 11 he finds the secret to victory on "phalanx world" then he comes back to save the day.
> 
> I think I'll stop reading this book until then, if it weren't for Starlord and crew, it'd be a complete waste. I can wait a few months and read 4-6 all at once.



Well that's rather DEM... 

But that more or less confirms that whatever Ronin is getting from his throne is going to fail.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Well that's rather DEM...
> 
> But that more or less confirms that whatever Ronin is getting from his throne is going to fail.


What's DEM? Deus Ex Mechina

Also, when has Ronin NOT failed?


----------



## Havoc (Jan 6, 2008)

I really hope Starlord makes it through this alive.

That's what I liked about Annihilation/Conquest.  They've brought back old characters and made them interesting again.

First Nova, now Starlord.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

The only way I see him surviving is if Ultron makes him a Select. I bet Gabe feels like a dumbass for giving up the uni-power... If he could feel anything


----------



## Sylar (Jan 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The only way I see him surviving is if Ultron makes him a Select. I bet Gabe feels like a dumbass for giving up the uni-power... If he could feel anything



Thanos is probably making fun of him right now. 

Thanos: You gave up the unipower and look what happened! 
Gabe: 



> Also, when has Ronin NOT failed?



Change is good.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 6, 2008)

Lol, it was hilarious when Gabe died tbh.

And he seemed pretty weak with the uni-power that what he should have been.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Thanos is probably making fun of him right now. *
> 
> *Thanos: You gave up the unipower and look what happened! *
> *Gabe: *
> ...


They need to do a mini-marvel of this.


----------



## vicious1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Pretty cool feature on the development of the covers for conquest. Includes the sixth cover.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2008)

Annihilation Conquest #6 cover is effin' bad-ass 
*Spoiler*: _pic_ 





Nova, I see what you did there.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh badass, I spy with my little eye... Nova.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ronan looks like he has down syndrome or something... 

I just imagined him doing the Chewbaca growl.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome covers do not make up for the crap that is the actual series. Abnet and Lanning really shouldn't be writing, I respect their work on Nova but they simply can't match Giffen


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 20, 2008)

God...at this point I hope Nova hits Hala with enough force to crack the crust and burn everything on the surface (except Star-Lord and his crew).

All the other characters have been a huge disappointment. Whoever had the idea that Phyla could be the main hero of the sequal to Annihilation needs to be shot.

Where the hell is my Super Skrull and Silver Surfer?

Who the hell is this guy everyone is calling Adam Warlock?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 20, 2008)

What this person above me said


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree 100% with NeoDMC. 

Starlord & Co are the only reason I still read Conquest.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 20, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> God...at this point I hope Nova hits Hala with enough force to crack the crust and burn everything on the surface (except Star-Lord and his crew).
> 
> All the other characters have been a huge disappointment. Whoever had the idea that Phyla could be the main hero of the sequal to Annihilation needs to be shot.
> 
> ...



Does Nova have enough Mass to wipe out life on hala :S


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 6, 2008)

Another boring issue. Meh


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Does Nova have enough Mass to wipe out life on hala :S



The original Super Nova, Richard's father, was a star system buster, from what I heard.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2008)

Man, this was it for me. I'm not reading another issue of this crap. I don't even care how it ends any more. I bet Guardians of the Galaxy is gonna suck too.


----------



## Id (Feb 7, 2008)

What happened? SPOIL me NAO


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 7, 2008)

Id said:


> What happened? SPOIL me NAO



Long time, no see, Id. I tried to PM you last time, but it said the user wouldn't accept any PMs.

Basically:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ultron tortures Star Lord, gets some info on the whereabouts of his team.

Ronan had a robotic army underneath that throne. With Praxagora and Wraith's powers, they are now immune to the Transmode Virus.

Adam, Phyla-Vell, and High Evolutionary made it to the Kree planet. Phalanx were there first and offered Evolutionary a deal. He took it up, and blasted Warlock.


----------



## Id (Feb 7, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Long time, no see, Id. I tried to PM you last time, but it said the user wouldn't accept any PMs.
> 
> Basically:
> 
> ...



I was banned for a while, and then my mail box got full (speaking off... I need to delete more mail). 

And here I thought, we MIGHT  find out how or who decapitated a Celestial.:can


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Who the hell is this guy everyone is calling Adam Warlock?




so you mean this seriously or is it a joke because of how lame hes become?


and the High Evolutionary was always a douchebag


----------



## icemaster143 (Feb 7, 2008)

This story just fails.

Whats really sad is that the villian and his plans are great. It's a perfect set up for a great story. The problem with this event is the heros. All the ones that are being focused on are uninteresting and dull while the far more interesting characters are being relegated to the background. 

It's like watching a movie that should be good but they chose the wrong actors. Oh well I hope they get it right the next time.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the main problem I have with this one is of how limited the space is in which the attack is taking place, like who cares about the Kree. 

the last one was a universe spanning wave of pissed off bug like things who captured Galactus 

this one is a bunch of robots who locked themselves into a certain portion of space


which one sounds better?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 11, 2008)

Ultron just doesn't have the presense Annihilus had.

Annihilus wanted to completely eradicate all life and he almost did it. He beat Galactus, turned him into a weapon, had Thanos on his side, wiped out the Skrull Empire completely, had the Kree on the brink of ruin, and came oh so close to living up to his name.

Ultron is all about assimilating or something and it really just plays out like a bad Avengers arc....

Annihilation was epic, had epic characters, epic fights, epic pwnages, and epic art.

Conquest is boring, has boring characters, stupid fights, retard pwnages, and meh art.

At least Nova is still good.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 11, 2008)

All I want is Wendell Vaughn back, even if it doesn't make sense at all. Phylla as Quasar = major fail.

I had serious reservations about Conquest being any good after reading most of the minis, but Adam Warlock: Whiny Bitch being revealed as the Saviour or whatever it was they called him just pushed it over the edge.

Annihilation was fucking awesome and Marvel just pissed it all away with this stupid sequel, though I'll give 'em credit for some really boss covers like Conquest #1.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 11, 2008)

its really sad because Warlock used to be an awesome character now he looks like a cross between the Flash and Madman


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 11, 2008)

Taleran said:


> its really sad because Warlock used to be an awesome character now he looks like a cross between the Flash and Madman


Either that or he gained new Black Adam powers.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 11, 2008)

Dammit, now I have the image of Adam yelling "Chocolate egg creams!" in my head now. I'll be laughing all day now.

Thanks a lot, LIL.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow I saw the betrayal and the hala nuke coming

If things go As planned I think I know the ending


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2008)

See? What I tell you? It's because Marvel ain't got Giffen working for them no more and replacing them with Loeb type crap


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 12, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Ultron just doesn't have the presense Annihilus had.
> 
> Annihilus wanted to completely eradicate all life and he almost did it. He beat Galactus, turned him into a weapon, had Thanos on his side, wiped out the Skrull Empire completely, had the Kree on the brink of ruin, and came oh so close to living up to his name.
> 
> ...




What made Annihalation great was the fact that a bunch of b list heroes and villains were given the setting and time to kick ass.


----------



## Id (Feb 12, 2008)

I still want to know who decapitated a Celestial. I was under the impression (short one), that it would tie into Annihilation.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2008)

Id said:


> I still want to know who decapitated a Celestial. I was under the impression (short one), that it would tie into Annihilation.



That had nothing to do with Annihlation


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2008)

you might be thinking why post that image he isn't involved, look at the top left


I do Belive Ultron to be Proper Fucked now


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

More Conquest/ Nova spoiler pics... 

*Spoiler*: __ 















Conquest still looks pretty mundane, but Nova looks interesting.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Ultron + Warlock = ???


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 12, 2008)

I couldn't care less about a plot-point like that...

I mean I am under the assumption that emo boy isn't Adam Warlock in the first place...so why should I fear a "fake" Adam being brain switched with Ultron?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 12, 2008)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ultron got the idea from fusing with Stark....

Ultimate fusing of flesh and technology.

Oh and Groot is awesome beyond belief...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah marvel just did a good job of turning ultron into fail


and theres gonna be *more* of the warlocks oh JOY



GROOT is alone making this semi readable


----------



## Sylar (Mar 12, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Yeah marvel just did a good job of turning ultron into fail
> 
> 
> and theres gonna be *more* of the warlocks oh JOY
> ...



You forgot Rocket Racoon. 

Racooniverse FTW. 

Oh and Nova is coming back next issue to pwn the hell out of Ultron, so all's good.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2008)

a blood bath of Emo warlocks


I can dig it


FOR THE RACOONIVERSE!


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Ultron got the idea from fusing with Stark....
> 
> Ultimate fusing of flesh and technology.
> 
> Oh and Groot is awesome beyond belief...



Well, at least had giant, metallic tits back then. Now he just looks like a muscular Simpsons' character.
*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Nova fights that Siredam.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 12, 2008)

About time that Warlock comes back.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 12, 2008)

Sucks to be Drax though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm glad I decided to read this month's Conquest. It wasn't so bad, but what happened to Super Skrull? 

I AM GROOT


----------



## Sylar (Mar 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm glad I decided to read this month's Conquest. It wasn't so bad, but what happened to Super Skrull?
> 
> I AM GROOT



I AM GROOT and Racooniverse are the probably the only good things that are going to come out of Conquest....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Sucks to be Drax though.


You know, if I hadn't seen the cover of Guardians of the Galaxy I'd be somewhat concerned.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 12, 2008)

Is that Warlock from new mutants?
Technarcy>>>>>>>Phalanx....Ultrons bout 2 die


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2008)

no in the slightest


well heres who hes supposed to be


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> *Is that Warlock from new mutants?*
> Technarcy>>>>>>>Phalanx....Ultrons bout 2 die


Yeah, that's him. I was just watching "the good" X-Men catroon the other day. Nothing escapes the Phalanx.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 12, 2008)

I forgot is Annihalation monthly or bi monthly?


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 12, 2008)

Both Warlocks side by side. i wonder if Magus (Warlocks dad) will come. Magus = Galactus apparently


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> I forgot is Annihalation monthly or bi monthly?


It's monthly. 


Fire Fist Ace said:


> Both Warlocks side by side. i wonder if Magus (Warlocks dad) will come. Magus = Galactus apparently


No, Magus is on Earth in a coma like state at the bottom of the ocean. He's also grown the size of a(n) *insert incredibly large object here*  Yet somehow, X-Force is supposed kill him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ah, how things come together, cracked at the seems. . .


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 12, 2008)

Hmm I wonder how they are going to make Nova and Annihalation fit together  Nova still has not gotten a cure and now he has to  fight one of the older Technarcs and Annihalation ends next month.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Hmm I wonder how they are going to make Nova and Annihalation fit together  Nova still has not gotten a cure and now he has to fight one of the older Technarcs and Annihalation ends next month.


Nova will somehow lure the Siredam back to Hala, then calamity will ensue. The story will continue in Annihilation and thus having spent $6.19 you'll have the whole story.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 13, 2008)

It is so crazy and convoluted it may just work


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

I work part time at Marvel


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2008)

Boring..........boring.......boring................


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 14, 2008)

So I guess the Siredam wasn't so tuff...


----------



## Sylar (Mar 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> So I guess the Siredam wasn't so tuff...



No its just Nova is just that awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah. Nova is pretty awesome. 

Am I the only one that laughs at Worldmind? Not that he's funny, but that it's been like a year since he asked Nova to reform the Corps and so far he's got nada.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah. Nova is pretty awesome.
> 
> Am I the only one that laughs at Worldmind? Not that he's funny, but that it's been like a year since he asked Nova to reform the Corps and so far he's got nada.



In his defense, he tried.

Then Richard killed her.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, _he_ tried. Richard basically keeps telling him "fuck off, I'll do it when I'm good and damned ready."


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 14, 2008)

God Conquest is just so fucking boring...

I mean some of the concepts introduced are just laughable, and not the cool stuff like Rocket Racoon, but the crappy plot points like the savior and getting help from the Annihilation Remnant.

I don't know if this is a joke...and if it is, it isn't funny...unless, unless the joke is on me, for reading this peice of shit.

Meh...there are worse stuff I guess, but god why make boring shit like this?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 14, 2008)

I only read the Starlord related pages this time and skimmed the rest of the book looking for Super Skrull. It's a lot better that way.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's what you do for Conquest and any of its tie-ins:

1. Ignore any panels with Quasar, Wrath, Moondragon, Adam, High Evolutionary, Ultron, or any random Phalanx people.
2. Rule 1 can be broken if Starlord, Mantis, Cosmo, Rocket Racoon, Ronan, Groot, Super Skrull, Drax, Gamora, or Nova appear in the panel.
3. Dialogue should be ignored unless spoken by anyone from Rule 2.
4. Yes it is okay to hate the people in Rule 1. Everyone else does as well. Hopeully they all die.

And that is the four easy rules to making it through Conquest.TM


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great idea.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 15, 2008)

I still can't get over how bad Conquest is. I'll make a small comparison with the original Annihilation after #6 comes out


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone else thinks Rocket Racoon X Squirel Girl would make the most kickass marvel character ever.

Back on topic, i didn't think this week was that bad, Ultron has basically reverted into a way he can be killed claiming its 'perfect'.
Aren't mortality brilliant 

Hopes of seeing Thanos has gone to zero, i guess i'll buy the last one just so i have the set.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 15, 2008)

Rice Ball said:


> Anyone else thinks Rocket Racoon X Squirel Girl would make the most kickass marvel character ever.
> 
> Back on topic, i didn't think this week was that bad, Ultron has basically reverted into a way he can be killed claiming its 'perfect'.
> Aren't mortality brilliant
> ...



Since Ultron is 'technically' alive, it'd be pretty awesome if he (finally) 'dies' for good and Thanos collects his 'soul'.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 15, 2008)

I guess thats the best i can hope for 
I wonder what ending they are going to go for, an Army of Adam Warlocks would be pretty awsome.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Here's what you do for Conquest and any of its tie-ins:
> 
> 1. Ignore any panels with Quasar, Wrath, Moondragon, Adam, High Evolutionary, Ultron, or any random Phalanx people.
> 2. Rule 1 can be broken if Starlord, Mantis, Cosmo, Rocket Racoon, Ronan, Groot, Super Skrull, Drax, Gamora, or Nova appear in the panel.
> ...



hey Ultron is awesome


but yeah he has been pretty bastardized by now so he can be ignored till he comes back as a robot


----------



## Taleran (Apr 7, 2008)

so the finale is out in a little over a week, and I think I'm calling BS On the last paragraph there no way the Raccoon can die


neway I remember reading that Annihilation events was coming in 3, 1st the bugs now the machines

if marvel has a 3rd one, who could it possibly be?


oh and

Conquest #6

First Look


Warlock vs. Ultrock


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 7, 2008)

Raccoon can't die 
Glad to see Nova's back in the fold.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2008)

_



Don't miss ANNIHILATION: CONQUEST #6 on April 16 or you'll regret it. Another thing you'll regret? Not checking out  on .

Click to expand...

_I lol'd at this part.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 7, 2008)

interesting that Wraith is on the cover of #6 all things considered


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2008)

The third part is probably going to be something out of left field. I mean Annihilus f#cked over the galaxy so bad it might never recover and then Ultron shows up and makes things worse...

Maybe it'll be whoever killed that Celestial in Nova....


----------



## Taleran (Apr 7, 2008)

or Annihilus reborn


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2008)

Annihilus should play a part but he shouldn't be the main guy...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, I hate when good villians become over used.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 7, 2008)

was Ravenous mentioned at all during Conquest


since they did settle down in Kree space


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2008)

Taleran said:


> was Ravenous mentioned at all during Conquest


Yeah. During the Ronan related parts in book 3 onward (I think).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2008)

Taleran said:


> was Ravenous mentioned at all during Conquest
> 
> 
> since they did settle down in Kree space



Wait, have you read Conquest


----------



## Taleran (Apr 8, 2008)

I only read the main books on this one


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 8, 2008)

And Ravenous was in the main book


----------



## Taleran (Apr 8, 2008)

well its been a while and it wasn't a good set of books so I'm trying to forget them and remember the original...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh true true. That's perfectly understandable


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2008)

....................told you so


neway interesting issue, parts were great parts not so great, ehhhhhh like the rest of the arc


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 16, 2008)

I can't fucking believe they killed her off!

WHY?!

She was awesome! WHY?!


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 16, 2008)

Shame about Praxagora, the rest was very much meh.
It was an okay run, not as good as the original, but sequals never are.

Bring back Thanos already


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thoughts on Conquest 6

"I regret nothing." 
Mantis 
Prax 
Oh no, not super Ultron... [/lame]
Warlock reminds me of *[**]*
"This is your doom" 
Overall rating: meh outta five


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 16, 2008)

I still wager that the next cosmic event is a Celestial Civil War.


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 16, 2008)

Hmm, We'd see alot of the Eternals, maybe Eros etc.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2008)

best part of book?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2008)

A Celestial Annihilation should somehow be related to Tiamut, so then the conflict can include or eventually reach Earth. Maybe it'd put things into perspective for the idots on our planet. I doubt it, though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't want the Guardians of the Galaxy to EVER set foot on Earth. I want to get to see them work as a cohesive unit before Wolverine and "the usual suspects" make an appearance... 

but Groot does have Cap shield on the cover of issue two.


----------



## ChaochroX (Apr 16, 2008)

Praxagor's death = anti-climactic lame and completely unnecessary
Nova, Drax, and Gamora's revenge = minimal and completely ignored
Phyla Vell = still uninteresting and a waste of the quantum bands
Starlord and his squad = still the best thing thats come outta conquest and Peter Quill is the fucking man for standing up to Ultron with nothing but his fists.

So over all kinda what I expected but what ever I look forward to more adventures of Starlord and his rag tag crew.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

ChaochroX said:


> Praxagor's death = anti-climactic lame and completely unnecessary
> Nova, Drax, and Gamora's revenge = minimal and completely ignored
> Phyla Vell = still uninteresting and a waste of the quantum bands
> Starlord and his squad = still the best thing thats come outta conquest and Peter Quill is the fucking man for standing up to Ultron with nothing but his fists.
> ...


My name is Lil' Mo and I approve this message.


----------



## Id (Apr 16, 2008)

Damn it, I just want to see a flashback with the Proemial Gods, and a Celestial Conquest would utterly rock.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't want the Guardians of the Galaxy to EVER set foot on Earth. I want to get to see them work as a cohesive unit before Wolverine and "the usual suspects" make an appearance...
> 
> but Groot does have Cap shield on the cover of issue two.



To be honest, they would not be of much use in a conflict involving Celestials. A single one could kill all of the players in Conquest with a gesture. Even Skyfather and Herald level people would find themselves lacking on that level. Most Marvel characters would be there just for commentary.


----------



## Id (Apr 16, 2008)

Arishem said:


> To be honest, they would not be of much use in a conflict involving Celestials. A single one could kill all of the players in Conquest with a gesture. Even Skyfather and Herald level people would find themselves lacking on that level. Most Marvel characters would be there just for commentary.



Maybe the Wachters and the Abstracts can get involved.

Cosmic Civil War.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

Arishem said:


> To be honest, they would not be of much use in a conflict involving Celestials. A single one could kill all of the players in Conquest with a gesture. Even Skyfather and Herald level people would find themselves lacking on that level. Most Marvel characters would be there just for commentary.


Where'd all this Celestial crap come from? I just don't want the Guardians to go to Earth.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2008)

I thought you were responding to me wanting a Celestial Annihilation to spill over into the Sol System. Now that I look at it, you're response was only about the Earth aspect. My bad.


----------



## Id (Apr 16, 2008)

Damn it, we saw a decapitated Celestial, in Nova and I want to know who did it?

Spy_Smasher make good use of your spy skills.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2008)

Id said:


> Damn it, we saw a decapitated Celestial, in Nova and I want to know who did it?
> 
> Spy_Smasher make good use of your spy skills.




really? damn


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

Id said:


> Damn it, we saw a decapitated Celestial, in Nova and I want to know who did it?
> 
> Spy_Smasher make good use of your spy skills.


Spy_Smasher isn't really a spy. He just smashes them while immitating Hulk.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn that was boring. Only good thing about it is that the bloody thing is finished


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2008)

Phylla-vell gets the finishing blow?!

Not Nova or even Warlock. But freaken Phylla?! What an anti-climactic issue...

AND WHERE THE F#CK WAS MY TWO PAGE NOVA OR DRAX OWNING SPREAD?!?!


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2008)

yeah I have to say the Ultron take down was horribly lame (2nd one, Warlock was awesome)


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone remembers in Annihilation: Super Skrull, Praxagora lives '20 years later'?

Yeah. Damn you, Conquest.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2008)

Issue #3 of Guardians


*Spoiler*: __ 






Beware the return of…Starhawk! First it was the recovery of a ceratin world-famous shield…and now the enigmatic Starhawk reigns death from above! How and why is this original Guardian of the Galaxy here in our reality, and what does his ominous arrival mean for our motley crew of freedom fighters? The mysteries continue to deepen and the craziness comes hot and heavy in the book that ComicPants.com raves “packs more awesome than the rest of Marvel and DC’s lineup combined.”


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2008)

That is one of the best looking covers ever...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 17, 2008)

Classic, cool GotG character with a very updated look. I wonder if he is "the" Starhawk or "a" Starhawk?


----------



## Id (Apr 17, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Classic, cool GotG character with a very updated look. I wonder if he is "the" Starhawk or "a" Starhawk?



Or both


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 17, 2008)

Some kind of combined Starhawk, eh? Now that I think of it, is there a 616 Hawk God that's ever been seen? Maybe the Hawk God is a multiversal entity?

What say you, Id and CBG?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 17, 2008)

Hawk God is a cosmic entity, featured prominantly in the Guardians of the Galaxies series. War-obsessed, 'the-ends-justifies-the-means' kind of cosmic.

Last I seen him was the whole Protege thing in GoG.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 17, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Anyone remembers in Annihilation: Super Skrull, Praxagora lives '20 years later'?
> 
> Yeah. Damn you, Conquest.



It's         magic


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2008)

I blame Mephiskrull. This is all HIS doing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's magic


That's right. We don't need to explain anything to you continuity nerds.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 18, 2008)

I hated Prax anyways...out of all the booty that SS could get he goes for, N-Zone android booty?

Anyways, Jesus Christ, who the hell wrote Conquest again? I think they need to be beaten for wasting my time with this boring shit.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2008)

Same writers as Nova


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2008)

It doesn't matter. Guardians of the Galaxy should kick ass.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ultimates 3 also SHOULD have kicked ass...


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 18, 2008)

Except it didn't.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 18, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Hawk God is a cosmic entity, featured prominantly in the Guardians of the Galaxies series. War-obsessed, 'the-ends-justifies-the-means' kind of cosmic.
> 
> Last I seen him was the whole Protege thing in GoG.


Yeah, but the original GoG was an "alternate future" wasn't it? So does the Hawk God exist in the 616 universe as far as we know? I don't think so ...


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2008)

I would like to call it now




Annihilation 3


----------



## Sylar (Apr 23, 2008)

What's that from?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2008)

Eternals, the Dreaming Celestial mentions them and it kinda fits too well a way to get the Celestials involved takes time for them to arrive

Eternals need to be gathered again

etc, etc, etc


----------



## Sylar (Apr 23, 2008)

Well that combined with the GotG having the decapped Celestial as their base is just adds to the thought that Annihilation 3 will be about the Celestials somewhat.

Its gonna be awesome.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes! I will have new material for sets. 

I wonder how powerful The Horde are. They'd have to be something special for the Dreaming Celestial to call them "the locusts of the universe." Well, lets just hope that they use them.


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 23, 2008)

WTB Thanos rivial


----------



## Id (Apr 27, 2008)

@Spy_SMASH!!! - Prior to taking off the alternate reality, GG crew was part of the mainline 616 verse (IRRC). That leads me to believe that Starhawk (the cosmic entity) exists in the 616 verse. As a comic level abstract, its not without reason for it to exist outside space/time or be beyond space/time like its brethren. 

Lol…LT and Eternity shoving him aside, for more important matters.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

Whats all this talk about killing celestials


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Whats all this talk about killing celestials


Nothing really, just wild speculation.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

It better be


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

After the awesome[/sarcasm] Conquest, I don't think I could read another Annihilation story. I feel the same way about Hulk books, WWH killed it for me.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 27, 2008)

Same with me, please just flesh out the cosmic setting more. It would be so corny if everything went to hell "again". We have a great ongoing (Nova) and a new series (Guardians) just getting started. I mean if we could just get a Silver Surfer and Super Skrull book going, we'd have all our bases covered.

We don't need Annihilation...


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

Have you read Earth-Hulk Annihilation?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Have you read Earth-Hulk Annihilation?


That has epic fail written all over it.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2008)

so now that Conquest is over do we kill this thread or do we oppertunistically make this the GotG / Nova thread now?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

I say continue it as GotG/Nova.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 27, 2008)

This thread belongs to Groot.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

I am Groot


----------



## Sylar (Apr 27, 2008)

I am Groot! 

You can be Rocket Raccoon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

As long as I get to shoot space guns.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 27, 2008)

Granted. 

Now then BOW BEFORE GROOT!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

Groot's just a twig now. Double R would never bow before that.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 27, 2008)

Groot is one of Squirrel Girl's heralds in the Marvelverse. 

He could be a molecule and everyone would bow down to him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

Squirrel Girl fails hard... This is making me no longer like Groot.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 27, 2008)

More Groot for me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

since this is the unofficial nova thread


*Spoiler*: _Nova 13_


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Without an Annihilation threat (conquest or otherwise), Nova isn't interesting.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 2, 2008)

Nova vs. Silver Surfer isn't interesting?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Not interesting at all. Whenever a hero fights the Silver Surfer the outcome is always the same. DEM is alwas in favoe of the character with "top billing" and since the title of the book is Nova... well you know how it goes. 

When SS is an active herald guest-starring in another book. he may fight the main character(s) for a while but the end result is he always betrays Galactus in some fashion.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2008)

Eventually, the cosmic heroes will have to cross the major cosmics sooner or later -- the Celestials and Eternity, IMO.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 2, 2008)

^ Good God, I hope you are right. I'm just afraid that they will ruin it.

They should get Gaiman to write it.


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2008)

I really want to see what happend to that Celestial in Nova....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Without an Annihilation threat (conquest or otherwise), Nova isn't interesting.



You dare disrespect the Cosmo?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

"Oh. look! It's a talking, telekenetic, Russian dog... in space." 

The phrase _ten pounds of shit in a five pound bag _comes to mind.


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

you're an evil souless monster


----------



## Arishem (May 2, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I really want to see what happend to that Celestial in Nova....



I gave him a thumbs down, that's what.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you're an evil souless monster


 
I got soul. :yu


Arishem said:


> I gave him a thumbs down, that's what.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 3, 2008)

Mo is racist against Russians


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

I'm Russian against racists.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 3, 2008)

IN CELESTIAL HEAD, YOU BARK DOG


----------



## NeoDMC (May 3, 2008)

I still think it's intresting. I mean after "In Thy Name" and "Heralds" we haven't really seen much of Galactus. After Annihilation he was the cool guy who destroyed like 80% of the Annihilation Wave at the end, but he is still a dick killing planets.

Sure this storyline looks like it will end with the basic "Trial of Galactus" scenario...where some loser mortal doesn't understand that Galactus is a being of Balance, and has a place in the Universal Order. But I don't think that is true...Nova seems pretty chill about the whole thing, like it's an act of nature.

I'm hoping that they are just hyping the Nova vs. Surfer for sales, but the actual storyline isn't centered around there fight. Surfer taken over by whatever the Shadow is or even Galactus...WTF is the shadow? Should I know?


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2008)

The writers of Nova swear that the Surfer will stay a "villain" in this arc, but ya never know


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

ten bucks says it'll be the same old song and dance. I have no faith in any writer when it comes to an original Galactus/ Herald "planet eating" story.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 3, 2008)

I don't really look at them as villians...who cares if some little piss-ant backwater planet is eaten? It probably had Celestial taint anyways 

Secret Invasion also makes Earth X canon apperently...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

Steve Rogers is alive in Earth X.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 3, 2008)

Nothing Quesada can't rape


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

Skrull Cap is going to pull a Captain Marvel and change sides, grow old and wear a US flag like a toga.


----------



## Sylar (May 3, 2008)

Wait is Hunger still around? I know Thanos killed it, but a small part of it lived right?


----------



## Taleran (May 3, 2008)

yeah and he may still be in SI we don't know yet


neway I never felt Galactus was evil nessisary purpose is all but I did like the reason they gave in Earth X over others


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2008)

In interviews, the writers of Nova seem to be going with the whole "Galactus is a ****ing force of nature, Richard stop being an idiot you can't fight him" angle and Nova basically "fails" but learns a life leason.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

Nova will "fail" until Silver Surfer has a change of heart and betrayes Galactus... 











again.


----------



## Sylar (May 3, 2008)

No way. The Nova writers have been awesome so far even with the crap that was Conquest.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

A talking mutt is "awesome"? Really? 

The whole knowere story was stupid. Without a huge cosmic threat/ event to tie-into, Nova is anti-awesome.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 3, 2008)

Taleran said:


> neway I never felt Galactus was evil nessisary purpose is all but I did like the reason they gave in Earth X over others


Totally agree. I'd be very happy if Marvel "moved towards" some of the Earth X mythology.


----------



## The Sentry (May 3, 2008)

I hope Nova fights The Sentry....i wanna know who is the strongest human in the universe.

Earth X mythology = shit.....wtf is up with humans evolving into skrulls and celestials wearing vibranuim


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> A talking mutt is "awesome"? Really?



of course it is


----------



## Sylar (May 3, 2008)

A talking RUSSIAN dog. A talking Russian TELEPATHIC dog.

I mean how is that NOT awesome?!?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> I hope Nova fights The Sentry....i wanna know who is the strongest human in the universe.
> 
> *Earth X mythology = shit.....wtf is up with humans evolving into skrulls and celestials wearing vibranuim*


That definately made me not want to read Earth-X. Thanks. 


Kilowog said:


> of course it is


Lies. 


Sylar said:


> *A talking RUSSIAN dog. A talking Russian TELEPATHIC dog.*
> 
> I mean how is that NOT awesome?!?!


You just listed the reasons.


----------



## Taleran (May 4, 2008)

too bad hes lying


Celestials weren't wearing Vibranium


----------



## Chatulio (May 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> A talking mutt is "awesome"? Really?



Did you just mock Cosmo  Those are fighting words 

While Nova is awesome it is still sad that he is basically Marvels response to Kyles run as Ion although not as powerful.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 4, 2008)

Only a magical gay skrull in the service of Mephisto would diss Cosmo


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

great issue.  I thought the serial killer thing would be ghey but it was alright, I just know it'll play a role later on.  Also who wants to bet that the "engine failure" was planned?

Also lol at Nova being epiclly pwned at the end


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

GotG #1 preview


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## Chatulio (May 9, 2008)

Needs more Alien chicks


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Needs more *hot *Alien chicks


fixed


----------



## Chatulio (May 9, 2008)

I fail to realize what other type of alien chicks their would be


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

Have we forgotten so soon? 
OR

Both alien. Both female. Both fugly


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

Self portrait  M0?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Chatulio (May 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Have we forgotten so soon?
> OR
> 
> Both alien. Both female. Both fugly



You knew what I meant


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

The second one has a cock with teeth


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2008)

Earthworm Jim. Great show and game.


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Earthworm Jim. Great show and game.



does not compute


----------



## xingzup19 (May 10, 2008)

It had a show?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

Yeah it had a show and an awesome theme song. 

EARTH WORM JIM!
The soil he did crawl

EARTH WORM JIM!
A super suit did fall

Ummm... I forgot the rest >_>


----------



## Rice Ball (May 10, 2008)

Earth Worm Jim!
Hes such a groovey guy!

Earth Worm Jim!
He rocketts through the sky!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

Mad Titan ---->  <---- Lil' Mo


----------



## Deviate (May 10, 2008)

EARTHWORM JIM,
THE SOIL HE DID CRAWL
EARTHWORM JIM,
A SUPER SUIT DID FALL.

JIM WAS JUST A DIRT EATING,
CHEWING LENGTH OF WORM, FLASH
BUT ALL THAT CAME TO A CRASH
AND GAVE HIM LOTS OF POWER

EARTHWORM JIM,
HE'S SUCH A GROOVY GUY
EARTHWORM JIM,
HE ROCKET'S THROUGH THE SKY

CRUISING THROUGH THE UNIVERSE
HAVING LOT'S OF FUN,
HERE COMES EARTHWORM JIM YOU KNOW
THAT HE'S THE MIGHTY ONE
--- LOOK OUT ---

LA LA LA LA, LA LA LA LA, LA LA LA....

DESPITE HIS GREAT BIG MUSCLES
AND HIS REALLY BIG RAY GUN,
JIM IS STILL AN EARTHWORM
BUT THEN HE'S THE ONLY ONE,

WITH A SUPER SUIT TO MAKE HIM REALLY SUPER STRONG,
JIM CAN BE A WINNER IF WE ONLY SING ALONG...
(ALRIGHT)

EARTHWORM JIM,
WE THINK HE'S MIGHTY FINE
EARTHWORM JIM,
A HERO FOR ALL TIME

EARTHWORM,
EARTHWORM,
EARTHWORM,

EARTHWORM, JIM
HOORAY FOR JIMMMMMMMM


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

I actually sang the lyrics.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 10, 2008)

A tear just rolled down my face


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2008)

F#ck Earthworm Jim.  Damn phallic headed bastard.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

The. Soil. He. Did. CRAWL!!! You're just jealous.


----------



## mow (May 11, 2008)

the best episode was the one where they waited for close to 10 minutes for the damn cow to fall on his head 

should i bother reading Aonquest? I loved the first A, but knowing how marvel operates and the whole cash cow matter made me hesitant about even touching it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2008)

EWJ was great. I used to have the game too. 

Conquest was good during the Starlord parts, but that only makes up a fouth of the whole. I won't say definate read cause the overall rating is a meh outta five, but I won't say not to because the Starlord parts were pretty good.


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2008)

stuff from NOVA 14



Secret Invasion tie in covers


----------



## Rice Ball (May 11, 2008)

Nova v Surfer should be good, i like the way Galactus just doesn't give a shit that they are fighting below him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah, they're like gnats buzzing around him.


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2008)

THEY ARE GNATS


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 11, 2008)

That....is.....so.....awesome........


----------



## Deviate (May 12, 2008)

That Nova vs Super Skrull cover is ass-ugly.


----------



## Arishem (May 12, 2008)

I was about to mention how deformed Kl'rt looks.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 12, 2008)

He's using his shapeshifting powers to make himself ugly so he can overwhelm Nova with disgust


----------



## Arishem (May 12, 2008)

Did Liefeld spawn that monstrosity?


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2008)

Nova/She-Hulk/X-Factor plotline is as follows (this is pieced together from intervews)

Kl'rt goes to Nova and tell him of the invasion and asks him to help him get his daughter off of Earth.  She-Hulk and Kl'rt's daughter (the skrull slut who hangs out with She-Hulk) run into X-Factor while chasing a fugitive who turns out to be a skrull with Madrox powers.  So it's hundreds of madrox based super skrulls vs Nova, She-Hulk, the current (weak) X-Factor, Kl'rt and his daughter.  though there might be more happening.

Guardians of the Galaxy SI plotline:

Cosmo realizes that the skrulls are using Knowhere to generate wormholes to move their ships and munitions to earth faster.  Starlord tries to hunt down the skrulls, skrulls cause a massive shutdown in Knowhere and nonody knows who's a skrull


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Nova/She-Hulk/X-Factor plotline is as follows (this is pieced together from intervews)
> 
> Kl'rt goes to Nova and tell him of the invasion and asks him to help him get his daughter off of Earth.  She-Hulk and Kl'rt's daughter (the skrull slut who hangs out with She-Hulk) run into X-Factor while chasing a fugitive who turns out to be a skrull with Madrox powers.  So it's hundreds of madrox based super skrulls vs Nova, She-Hulk, the current (weak) X-Factor, Kl'rt and his daughter.  though there might be more happening.



The way that works, I think it's pretty cool now. I honestly like team-ups between highly unlikely people due to the dynamic it creates (despite what Bendis will tell you, Luke Cage + Spider-man IS NOT A GOOD DYNAMIC), Deadpool + Cable was such a good team-up. 

I have high hopes for Nova + She-Hulk however I doubt Gamora would appreciate it



> Guardians of the Galaxy SI plotline:
> 
> *Cosmo* realizes that the skrulls are using Knowhere to generate wormholes to move their ships and munitions to earth faster.  Starlord tries to hunt down the skrulls, skrulls cause a massive shutdown in Knowhere and nonody knows who's a skrull



I am so actually going to buy the actual comic now


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2008)

I fucking called it!



			
				Groot profile said:
			
		

> Groot
> 
> - Powers:
> DnA: Groot can absorb wood to feed, to rebuild himself (which also requires water) and to enhance his strength. He can also control trees, using them to attack others.
> ...



anyone notice anything


----------



## xingzup19 (May 14, 2008)

*Groot!*


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2008)

Groot!


----------



## Taleran (May 14, 2008)

Guardians of the Galaxy is how you write a team book


damn that was awesome


----------



## ChaochroX (May 14, 2008)

I don't know if this has been brought up yet but who the fuck gave this new Adam Warlock the right to steal Deadpools talk bubbles? Unless Deadpool tears out of Adam's chest like alien and reveals himself to be a cosmic level badass I don't want to see any more yellow talk bubbles.


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy is how you write a team book
> 
> 
> damn that was awesome



Hell yeah. 

Rocket Racoon's Number Six Special kicks ass.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

Ass kickers of the Fantastic >>> Guardians of the Galaxy

100% proven


----------



## mow (May 14, 2008)

I 123 the above statments.

Rocket racoon and his human cling-ons.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

What happened to the funny bug guy? I know he survived the conquest.


----------



## The Sentry (May 14, 2008)

Nova was pretty good


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2008)

Pre-cog. Gotta love it.


----------



## Id (May 14, 2008)

I don't like the New Guardians.


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2008)

I like the New Guardians.


----------



## The Sentry (May 15, 2008)

New Guardians is awesome


----------



## xingzup19 (May 15, 2008)

After all this, I have yet to read it.


----------



## Sylar (May 15, 2008)

And why is that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

Bacause Cosmo is in it failing up the place


----------



## xingzup19 (May 15, 2008)

Don't have it yet.

**


----------



## Sylar (May 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Bacause Cosmo is in it failing up the place



Go jerk off to OMD you poozer.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

I already did... twice.


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Go jerk off to OMD you poozer.



no. one. steals. my. lines. poozer.

@ M0:

Go jerk off to OMD you poozer.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

You stole Sylar's lines after he stole yours... For shame.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2008)

A insult is never a shame if it's directed at NF's resident gay magical skrull


----------



## Sylar (May 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> no. one. steals. my. lines. poozer.



Hello, my name is Sylar. I kill people and steal their stuff.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2008)

You forgot to do the first part


----------



## Taleran (May 16, 2008)

You know with most of Marvels best books happening in space right now they should just blow earth to kingdom come and let everyone scatter into space to find new lives


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 16, 2008)

Taleran said:


> You know with most of Marvels best books happening in space right now they should just blow earth to kingdom come and let everyone scatter into space to find new lives



That is the best idea I have ever heard in regards to 616 Earth


----------



## Sylar (May 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You forgot to do the first part



Everything in moderation.


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #14 preview_


----------



## mow (May 30, 2008)

"this i the point where you explain to me how much the Silver Surfer outclasses me, isnt it"
"if i must. would you like a list?"

massive xD and i love how galactus is completely ignoring them like the litte gnats they both are. high hopes for this and following issues.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 30, 2008)

mow said:


> massive xD and i love how galactus is completely ignoring them like the litte gnats they both are. high hopes for this and following issues.


That is the Galactus I love.


----------



## mow (May 30, 2008)

tell me about it. Galactus as should be. not one that "stalemates" with sentry or fuck whoever  as if it was a common man's slug fest depending on the fact if had a mid day snack or not.every writer who has portrayed him as such should have his nads dipped in nitric acid.


----------



## Id (Jun 1, 2008)

mow said:


> tell me about it. Galactus as should be. not one that "stalemates" with sentry or fuck whoever  as if it was a common man's slug fest depending on the fact if had a mid day snack or not.every writer who has portrayed him as such should have his nads dipped in nitric acid.



What did you think of Beta Ray Bill smacking him upside his head?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

Nova #14 awesome.

The Nova/SS really should have been longer and you know, an actual fight but still that was cool moment.  Also liked the climax with the weird spirit thing and the cliffhanger was pretty cool


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2008)

So it all comes down to Nova vs. Galactus and SS I hope.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

You want him to become a bloody stain?


----------



## Gooba (Jun 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Nova #14 awesome.
> 
> The Nova/SS really should have been longer and you know, an actual fight but still that was cool moment.  Also liked the climax with the weird spirit thing and the cliffhanger was pretty cool


I actually think it was a pretty good length considering this is Post Annihilation Herald SS, which seems to be the strongest "normal form" we have seen him in (not counting stuff like when he abosorbed a star and Red-Hulked out).


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> You want him to become a bloody stain?





Galactus is like the ultimate cosmic barometer. You aren't anybody unless you've fought and lived against him.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

One thing I'm really wondering, where the hell is Stardust?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> One thing I'm really wondering, where the hell is Stardust?



Maybe Galactus is keeping him a secret from SS in case he betrays him again. Kind of a contingency plan.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2008)

finally got around to reading the Annihilation companion minis.  You're right Sylar. He flat out says it, also Stardust is gay for Galactus   So anyways I would asume that SS found a planet before Stardust did and he went to him and that SD is on the other side of the galaxy looking for planets.

Also something that must be said, I liked the cover art for #14, it's really um _diifferent_ from Maleev's usual work.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 7, 2008)

Isn't Stardust a she?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2008)

Stardust is technically an "it" but Galactus refers to Stardust as "he" though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 8, 2008)

Everyone in fiction and internet is male until pix is provided


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2008)

Well played :applause


----------



## Sylar (Jun 18, 2008)

Ugh Justice...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2008)

not really, thats not the Vance Astro that becomes Justice btw


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2008)

The Universal Church of Truth's temple ships look like they came right out of W40K. It'd be cool if they are a nod to the fiction that spawend the flying space cathedral.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2008)

They're classic Warlock villains with a revamped look


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2008)

The ships?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2008)

the Church


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh, ok. But did they always have temple ships that looked like flying space cathedrals?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2008)

think thats mostly and Abnett influence


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 18, 2008)

I lost all interest in GoTG and Nova with the last issues.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2008)

Rocket wants to keep Cap's shield for himself


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 19, 2008)

In my opinion, it has lost a lot of its initial flare. I'll still keep reading it, maybe it'll be like the Initiative and end up rocking my socks


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm displeased with the lack of Groot doing awesome things


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know what you people are talking about Nova is still awesome and GotG has been decent


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2008)

Nova is still good but I still like Nova back in the original Annihlation most. I especially liked the dynamic between Nova and Worldmind the most then


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

that's cause they started to know each other and everything seemed grand and exiting, now they're like an old married couple who doesn't even do it anymore and have become so sick of each other they only speak to insult


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2008)

My point exactly


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #3 Preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #15 Preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2008)

I would thank many a different religious entities if Adam and Phy-la are both killed. Those Cardinels have some pretty snazzy outfits


*snore*

We all know he'll survive. I like how G is drawn like the size of the entire Himalayas in that arc


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 6, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> It stood up on it's own fine before Annihilation: Conquest...then it had to devote it's time to being the only part of Conquest that didn't suck.
> 
> I don't know about now, I haven't been able to get in this Silver Surfer story, I'm finding myself wishing he'd go back to earth or freakin start making the new Nova Corps...I don't really want this book to become a disaster to disaster book, I mean we went through all that jazz in the first issue.
> 
> ...




Yep, posting in correct thread.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

I like Maleev's covers for Nova


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 27, 2008)

Well...I got some bricks to go shat...I'll see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2008)

What the hell

can I get a name for top guy my mind is blank atm


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2008)

the real black bolt is apparently is space fighting vulcan and it'll be an annihilation class event


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 27, 2008)

Black Bolt vs. Vulcan...

The Universe literally has to fold over on itself for this to happen.

It's like saying Dr. Doom and Prof. Xavier play golf on weekends.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2008)

Sign me up

well that makes the taglines for the SI: Inhumans series kinda pointless now


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2008)

that series directly leads up to it, the latest solicits state that Medusa and the others go to space to look for Black Bolt and enter a conflict with the kree


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah...but what do the Kree have to do with the Shi'ar...well I didn't finish Emperor Vulcan (who could?) he is still a Shi'ar ruler right?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2008)

I think.

also the kree got the shit nuked out of them by the shiiar in the mid 90's.

Ronan counts as a king right?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2008)

Ronan doesn't think of himself as one but the Kree people do


Wonder who'll get the writer spot


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 27, 2008)

Kree can't take another War, they took the brute of both the Annihilation Wave, and the Ultron Phalanx.

Guardians of the Galaxy may finally step in...and will the Inhuman's really team up with the Kree? Unlikely, and the Kree would be dumb to start a war, unless this is about Vulcan taking advantage of the last two Annihilations to take over the entire freaking Universe.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy may finally step in...and will the Inhuman's really team up with the Kree? Unlikely, and the Kree would be dumb to start a war, unless this is about Vulcan taking advantage of the last two Annihilations to take over the entire freaking Universe.




people with last name summers and given huge amounts of power from other events not known to be the most stable lot


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2008)

so...marvel's very own emo superboyman-prime is headlines a cosmic event with a guy who has been away since the illuminate decided they have brass cohones and marched to the skrulls telling them they shouldn't not play on Earth's playground in another attempt to milk an already skeleton cow.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 27, 2008)

Didn't Vulcan get one punch KOed by Gladiator?  Why is he still able to play with the big boys?  Shit, I'm so out of the loop.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2008)

He got a massive power boost from House of M apparently alot of the left over mutant energy after M day went to him and supercharged him

if Wiki is to be believed


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 27, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Kree can't take another War, they took the brute of both the Annihilation Wave, and the Ultron Phalanx.



So? The skrulls were getting the crap kicked out of them for the past few years and then all of a sudden Bendis comes along as says 'LOL THERE ARE ANOTHER ENTIRELY SECRET FACTION OF SKRULLS'


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2008)

I think this storyline will give us a rare opportunity to see what Bolt can really do since usually hes grounded and concerned with things like the planet not being shattered


should be a FUN event

EDIT: you forgot the link Kil






> When kings collide, the galaxy will tremble.
> 
> That's the forecast the cosmic cabal of writers Dan Abnett and Andy Lanning and editor of Bill Rosemann have given for War of Kings, a major Marvel outer space spectacular building through the remainder of this year and exploding in 2009. Tying together elements from major events including Secret Invasion and Ed Brubaker's work on UNCANNY X-MEN, "War of Kings" promises upheaval through the cosmos that will make even Abnett and Lanning's previous tour de force in ANNIHILATION: CONQUEST seem like an interstellar picnic.
> 
> ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 27, 2008)

> When kings collide, the galaxy will tremble.
> 
> That's the forecast the cosmic cabal of writers Dan Abnett and Andy Lanning and editor of Bill Rosemann have given for War of Kings, a major Marvel outer space spectacular building through the remainder of this year and exploding in 2009. Tying together elements from major events including Secret Invasion and Ed Brubaker's work on UNCANNY X-MEN, "War of Kings" *promises upheaval through the cosmos that will make even Abnett and Lanning's previous tour de force in ANNIHILATION: CONQUEST seem like an interstellar picnic.*
> 
> ...



That really boils my blood because Conquest IS a picnic compared to even the original. Since Abnett and Lanning are writing it, I don't have any high hopes since they can only write Nova


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2008)

what ever happened to the original Annhiliation writer after it ended?

being said I still enjoyed the fuck out of Conquest, any series that can end with a girl with a sword powered by the dead of a race vs a giant Robot is okay in my book


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 27, 2008)

Giffen wrote Annihlation


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2008)

In after the edit fastpoke?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 27, 2008)

> He got a massive power boost from House of M apparently alot of the left over mutant energy after M day went to him and supercharged him
> 
> if Wiki is to be believed


Yea, that was before Gladiator owned him.  Unless he got some other power up during his rise to the Shi'ar Emperor.

I hate Vulcan because he made Cyclops own Wolverine.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> what ever happened to the original Annhiliation writer after it ended?
> 
> being said I still enjoyed the fuck out of Conquest, any series that can end with a girl with a sword powered by the dead of a race vs a giant Robot is okay in my book



Conquest is meh because the characters just weren't likeable, nor where they ever in a situation where it looked like they would fight for their lives

I mean in the first issue of Annihlation, we find out that the Big G and SS were both pwned by people on G's level. In the first issue of Conquest, we find out that Ultron is the enemy

And really, from there it just get's worse.



Gooba said:


> Yea, that was before Gladiator owned him.  Unless he got some other power up during his rise to the Shi'ar Emperor.
> 
> I hate Vulcan because he made Cyclops *own Wolverine.*




I guess you hate Jeph Loeb as well then?


----------



## Green Lantern (Jul 27, 2008)

War of Kings looks to be promising, if they can deliver good space opera style action, and play up the whole warring kings drama.

I liked Conquest more than Annihilation, which is gonna cost me some respect in here- I just preferred the flow of action in Conquest more.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 27, 2008)

Green Lantern is gay

Coincidence that he lives in the North as well?

Eh?


Eh?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2008)

the Original was more of a success because it used characters everyone knew, Conquest was entertaining

this next one is gonna be massive


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 27, 2008)

Meh, that's your opinion and I have mine. No point trying to continue enforcing it


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 27, 2008)

The humans were Kree experiments, and there are still Inhumans living within the Kree empire.

That is probably why Black Bolt is involved.

I hope it gets a good writer and kills some useless characters off forever cough-Groot-cough


*More War of Kings info*


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That really boils my blood because Conquest IS a picnic compared to even the original. Since Abnett and Lanning are writing it, I don't have any high hopes since they can only write Nova



I liked Legion Lost by them


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2008)

You know this fits with the scheme of the others


Annihilation 1 was FF villains
Ultron's an Avengers villain
now we get X Men villain


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 27, 2008)

I can't wait till Carnage comes back to take over the universe


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 27, 2008)

I've always wanted the Symbiotes to become main players in the universe, with their own planet and master plan.

So here is my guess.

Vulcan and the Shi'ar decide to WTFPwn the universe, starting with the Kree. Kree are like "OH SHIT!!" and call the Inhuman's and beg for forgiveness for all the shit they put them through. Black Bolt says fine, but he want's like 20% of Kree Space for the Inhumans...one Inhuman for every Star System.

Thus begins War of Kings...then baby Annihilus comes and kills everyone.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 27, 2008)

Remember some Inhumans left to join the Kree along time ago.

My bet is that Black Bolt begged the Kree for his own Planet where Inhumans can live away from people who would exploit them; like Tony Stark, Apocalypse and Magneto.

The Kree accept his proposal giving him sovereinty over his own planet. Vulcan is probably taking over every planet not under Shi'ar control, getting the left overs from the Annihilation wave.

Vulcan probably wants to take over/exploit the Inhumans and for Black Bolt this is the straw tha broke the camels back.

Vulcan knows he is too weak to face Black Bolt so he uses the MKrann crystal to amp himself up.

Galactus comes buy and feeds of Vulcan forever aka 6 issues. Black Bolt lives happily ever after with Medusa and have a 6 headed kid.

In the end Carnage and 200 million spawns come out of the sun and are heading for earth.

Hopefully Groot, Vance Astrovik, Marvel Girl and Chode/Hulkling mixed with the Inhuman water guy die. They are useless


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2008)

more info


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I've always wanted the Symbiotes to become main players in the universe, with their own planet and master plan.
> 
> So here is my guess.
> 
> ...



the SI Inhumans book looks to have them going to Kree space in search of Answers about what happened to the real Blackbolt so it should all stem from that



> DA: We are Inhumans fans. And they're such outsiders. They're as much outsiders to the Marvel cosmic world as they are outsiders to Marvel Earth. We cannot say too much about how we're going to deal with them, because I think there are going to be some revelations in terms of what they do and the part they play in this. *Hopefully this will be a defining moment for the Inhumans as characters in the Marvel Universe.* There's something very old and weird about the Inhumas that sets them apart, and hopefully we're able to explore and expand upon what was done with them before.
> 
> NRAMA: Wasn't Black Bolt a Skrull?
> 
> ...



big words


----------



## Sylar (Jul 27, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Hopefully *Groot*, Vance Astrovik, Marvel Girl and Chode/Hulkling mixed with the Inhuman water guy die. They are useless





Die slowly and painfully.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 28, 2008)

I wonder if Havok was able to break himself out of jail at the end of the Divided We Stand story, since Havok and his Starjammer will play a role in the story


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 28, 2008)

I think he gets broken out. 

He is 1000 miles below a planet that is probably the same distance that Pluto is from the sun.

The only way Havok is getting out is plot induced stupidity or he gets broken out.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 28, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> I think he gets broken out.
> 
> He is 1000 miles below a planet that is probably the same distance that Pluto is from the sun.
> 
> The only way Havok is getting out is *plot induced stupidity* or he gets broken out.



I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I hate Vulcan because he made Cyclops own Wolverine.


You speak as if that's a bad thing. 



> well I didn't finish Emperor Vulcan (who could?) he is still a Shi'ar ruler right?


So, so true. 

I managed to finish Emperor Vulcan, but man, did I want Alex to stop fucking talking and vaporize Vulcan's head once and for all. 

Okay, War of Kings is supposedly going to be an Annihilation-level event and *then* they're talking about doing a 3rd Annihilation after this? What the fuck, man?


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 30, 2008)

The war of Kings has so much potential :pek


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 30, 2008)

I second that notion. pekpek


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #4 preview_


----------



## Id (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking forward to War of the Kings. I don't know why, I just do.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 21, 2008)

Is Gamora gonna stay a burnt up husk from now on? With only Mantis sporting the green tits, and Phyla gradually turning straight each issue...

Meh...why do the Skrulls care about this place again?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

Gamora has a healing factor, should take a few issues till she's back to normal.

Also Knowhere is a hub from where you can send anything, anywhere in the universe.  It's how the Skrull empire got their entire fleet into Earth space without SWORD or SHIELD noticing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

It seems like I'm the only one not excited by this dollar drainer. I like Vulcan but I've never gave a crap about the Inhumans. I'll pass


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

opposite for me, I like the Inhumans but Vulcan has never interested me much


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

variant cover for one of the SI tie ins, Nova teams up with Darkhawk


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 24, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Is Gamora gonna stay a burnt up husk from now on? With only Mantis sporting the green tits, and Phyla gradually turning straight each issue...



Seriously Neo, why are you ignoring my advances? There hasn't been anything that we disagree on



> Meh...why do the Skrulls care about this place again?



=== Tie-in ===== money



Kilowog said:


> Gamora has a healing factor, should take a few issues till she's back to normal.



lol @ when she said a long time ago that she has a healing factor equal to Wolverine's



> Also Knowhere is a hub from where you can send anything, anywhere in the universe.  It's how the Skrull empire got their entire fleet into Earth space without SWORD or SHIELD noticing.



Where was that stated?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

interviews with DnA


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

ok so SI: Inhumans will act as a prelude to WoK from the Inhumans side, from the Shi'ar side there's X-Men: Kingbreaker


beginning of interview



> Newsarama: Chris, just timelining things out here, X-Men: Kingbreaker picks up where X-Men: Emperor Vulcan left off, correct?
> 
> Chris Yost: It's the direct sequel to Emperor Vulcan, and picks up about two months later; and what an exciting few months for our heroes, as you'll see. But that said, anyone coming into the series for the first time, we kind of explain everything as we go. Plus, recap page!
> 
> ...


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Seriously Neo, why are you ignoring my advances? There hasn't been anything that we disagree on.



I fear commitment >.>

Kingbreaker, may be the gayest title I've ever heard on anything ever.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> interviews with DnA



Well that was good, he probably should put a important plot point like that into the story



Kilowog said:


> ok so SI: Inhumans will act as a prelude to WoK from the Inhumans side, from the Shi'ar side there's X-Men: Kingbreaker
> 
> beginning of interview



I find it hard to believe War of Kings will more epic than Annihlation. Even if G was in it



NeoDMC said:


> I fear commitment >.>
> 
> Kingbreaker, may be the gayest title I've ever heard on anything ever.



Marvel's running out of names, especially with the amount of stories they release each year


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2008)

main thing that's interested me



> NRAMA: The Shi'ar are on the rise to greatness again...this wasn't a bad thing with Lilandra--but now...
> 
> CY: Lilandra had her moments. Like when she almost wiped out the Kree. But on the whole, her rule was pretty peaceful. D'Ken tried to end the universe. *Vulcan's rule is probably the most aggressive yet. And the Shi'ar people love it. *
> 
> ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 26, 2008)

Vulcan is a lead farmer, friend!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2008)

so I recently checked out this mini about Ares, basically when Asgard was destroyed the asian gods decided to strike the other gods since they no longer had asgard in to help them out.  anyone else thinking that after the Skrulls inevitable defeat this'll leave what's left of their empire defenseless and cause Vulcan to move in?


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 4, 2008)

I thought most of the Skrull Empire was occupied by the remains of the Annihilation Wave. If Vulcan wanted it, he would be fighting bugs for every inch of it.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2008)

I mean the few planets that are still under Skrull control, I mean on paper is looks like easy pickings.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #5 preview_


----------



## Deviate (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sick of those goddamn Marvel Apes

Damn dirty apes


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2008)

> *X-MEN: KINGBREAKER #1
> Written by CHRISTOPHER YOST
> Penciled by DUSTIN WEAVER
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON
> ...


----------



## Deviate (Sep 15, 2008)

Vulcan looks pretty gay in that outfit.


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 15, 2008)

I freaking love space opera!!!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

> *NOVA #20
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by WELLINTON ALVES
> Cover by MIKE DEODATO, JR.
> ...







> *GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #8
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by PAUL PELLETIER
> Cover by CLINT LANGLEY
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #17 spoiler_


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 19, 2008)

Finally, the idiocy of putting a prison in the N-Zone is touched upon.

I mean WTF? Did Miller think that the N-Zone was Marvel's equivalent of the Phantom Zone?


----------



## Id (Sep 19, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Finally, the idiocy of putting a prison in the N-Zone is touched upon.
> 
> I mean WTF? Did Miller think that the N-Zone was Marvel's equivalent of the Phantom Zone?



Yes...Yes they did.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #8
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by PAUL PELLETIER
> Cover by CLINT LANGLEY
> ...





So this is how all the people locked away in civil war are going to return?  Maybe even get Kid Marvel or whatever back into the light.  It's acceptable but I am disappointed with how quickly they will undo the effects of CW.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2008)

long interview about Quasar coming back

also for some new tidbits about WAR OF KINGS



> Teaser ads for the next Cosmic Marvel event,“War of Kings,” have revealed that Nova plays a major role in the epic story, and those wanting to experience the full buildup to the story should keep their eye on the Human Rocket's monthly series. “Dan and Andy are masters at subtly planting seeds that burst to life months down the line,” Rosemann explained. “So consider every issue of 'Nova' and 'Guardians of the Galaxy' your personal Easter Egg Hunt for the rapidly approaching 'War of Kings!'”


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2008)

Quasar came back


..........................


Nova just dropped majorly in my list


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 27, 2008)

Wait, so Phyla finally turned into a man?

Or is Wendell back?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

The scientists at PEGASUS used the Worldmind to try to jump start quantum energy, it blew open and Wendell came out


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 27, 2008)

So wait...Nova...World Mind...PEGASUS...Quantum Energy...Secret Invasion...Quasar Ressurection...


...

....

.....

......



ZOMG THIS SHIT IS BANANAS! 

<brain melts>


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

also Nova's little brother once invented a robot named Sherlock


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah.....Abnett....Lanning...............you are killing off my respect I had for you with the original Annihlation Nova series


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #6 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Did Drax really need that funky helmet? Because everyone else is recovering pretty damn quickly


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 10, 2008)

You know...I'm still waiting for M0 to say "fucking told ya" about the whole Cosmo thing. He never did trust the little commie. Which also means M0 is NForum's equivlent of Rocket Raccoon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

I hadn't been reading the book because of him. At any rate. I fucking told ya he sucked.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

what's funny is that Rocket said he hates Cosmo for being an "antropromorphic freak"

...

COSMO"S NOT ANTHRO, ROCKET IS


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

But does Rocket suck? No. He doesn't, unlike Cosmo.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

anyways my theory is that those skrulls are "refugees" or "defectors" or whatnot.

par for the course of someone who is genuinely as epic and awesome as Cosmo (who is good)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> someone who is genuinely as *epic* and *awesome* as Cosmo (who is* good*)


 
Translated from the "English to Kilowog" dictionary:

epic = really shitty
awesome = lame
good = a failure


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm dissapointed, this is the kind of stuff I'd readily expect from OLPP.  whta's next homophobic comments?  boob jokes? spelling color with a U?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

What is the colour of tits? ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

how unamerican, are you truly an Obama supporter?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

So you mean you DON'T know the colour of tits? ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

*shrugs***


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I was entertained.

So...am I the only one who think Cosmo is boning Veranke (w/e her name is).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

Most likely. Cosmo isn't cool enough to get alien chicks.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

m0 if Cosmo really is the only thing keeping ya, then note that he's a very minor character who only comes up in Knowhere scenes (though the current arc IS Knowhere heavy ... I wouldn't expect much of him in WOK)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm dissapointed, this is the kind of stuff I'd readily expect from OLPP.  whta's next homophobic comments?  boob jokes? spelling color with a U?



I apologise I don't live in the US you big titted faget colour-blind wanker


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

see m0, that's how the master does it,  now stop embarassing yourself


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> see m0, that's how the master does it, now stop embarassing yourself


You're just mad because you don't know the colour of tits.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2008)

> *X-MEN: KINGBREAKER #2 (of 4)
> Written by CHRISTOPHER YOST
> Penciled by DUSTIN WEAVER
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON*
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2008)

They had better NOT interrupt the Emperor's rule... and fuck Lilandra(sp) I'm tired of seeing that bitch. She should just die already like the rest of Xavier's love interests.


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2008)

NO GOOD CAN COME FROM THIS


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2008)

> *NOVA #21
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by WELLINTON ALVES
> Cover by ADI GRANOV*
> ...







> *SECRET INVASION: WAR OF KINGS
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by PAUL PELLETIER & BONG DAZO
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON *
> ...







> *GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #9
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by BONG DAZO
> Cover by CLINT LANGLEY*
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2008)

Delegate: you pet drax just killed everyone who was on the station
Starlord: well they all got better


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2008)

I would like to make a toast. To the demise of the illogical and over the top incarnation of the Guardians of the Galaxy, and hopefully welcome in a team that resembles the Annihilation Conquest: Starlord team.

<pats Mantis on the back> It's ok...the new future will be better I'm sure.


----------



## vicious1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Fuck Vulcan and the Xmen and for Nova being back on earth. That is all.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I would like to make a toast. To the demise of the illogical and over the top incarnation of the Guardians of the Galaxy, and hopefully welcome in a team that resembles the Annihilation Conquest: Starlord team.
> 
> <pats Mantis on the back> It's ok...the new future will be better I'm sure.



Up-File

I see Groot, bug, rocket, mantis and victory


----------



## Bobby Drake (Oct 23, 2008)

DO you think the X-Men and Vulcan will be written well?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I would like to make a toast. To the demise of the illogical and over the top incarnation of the Guardians of the Galaxy, and hopefully welcome in a team that resembles the Annihilation Conquest: Starlord team.
> 
> <pats Mantis on the back> It's ok...the new future will be better I'm sure.



The only way that it would work is if Giffen came back to write it. Abnett and Lanning are decent but they just cannot compare to when Giffen was writing Starlord


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

I love how Giffen has written for DC for years and don many works of varying quality, then goes to Marvel for like 2 yers and blows everyone away then goes back to DC and makes a bunch of meh minis.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #18 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

wtf is with his eyes in the first cover?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

The first cover looks sort of Land-ish...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

Impossible, that's not a possible porn face


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

but the helmet looks funny, like he isn't really wearing, just like when Land draws Magneto.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

cover is by "MATT", the guy who did those Thunderbolt covers OLPP fapped uncontrollably to


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

I thought the style was familiar *preps wrist*


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2008)

How powerful is Rider's full potential when augmented with all of the Nova Force + the Worldmind?

Also Rider.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2008)

Powerful enough to kill Annihilis?


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2008)

Which is what? Annihilation SS level? Also did someone mention Abnett as a writer here? Like Abnett from Warhammer 40,000 comics and novels?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 26, 2008)

We haven't seen his full power and Yes, Abnett of Warhammer f ame


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

yeha, him and Andy Lanning are attached to the hip


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

so does anyone else think that _Beta Ray Bill_ might play a role in *War of Kings*?  he flew off into space at the end of SI: Thor and seemed a bit pissed off.


oh and Nova #18 spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Quasar's body died, but his mind lived on
- Quasar smash
- Worldmind now independent of Ryder
- Worldmind activates robot zombies to fight the skrulls
- skrulls retreat try to blow up secret lab
- OTHER NOVA CENTURIANS KILL SKRULLS


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 30, 2008)

Huh.

I wonder how that will be explained. . .


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2008)

Magic.  Insert cookie monster at your discretion.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 31, 2008)

Deathheads, not robot zombies. The robots sentinels that Hulk bought with him during his 'world war'

Oh and I thoroughly enjoyed the issue. Kinda redeemed the last issue

My faith in Abnett and Lanning to write Nova is back to normal


----------



## Fang (Oct 31, 2008)

How long has Abnett been with Marvel now?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

really like 2 years, before then he and his butt buddy Lanning did a shitload for DC/Wildstorm (LoSH, Majestic, etc.)


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

DnA interview


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

> *NOVA #22
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by WELLINTON ALVES
> Cover by JUAN DOE*
> ...








> *WAR OF KINGS: DARKHAWK #1 (of 2)
> Written by C.B. CEBULSKI
> Penciled by HARVEY TOLIBAO
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON*
> ...








> *X-MEN: KINGBREAKER #3 (of 4)
> Written by CHRISTOPHER YOST
> Penciled by DUSTIN WEAVER
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON *
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2008)

When are these three titles being released?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

febuary solicits


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2008)

Its nice to have Police Force set up before the war breaks out


that being said


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

in before Spy_Smasher


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2008)

Hes attacking Tony Stark as currently portrayed by Marvel not Tony Stark the character


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

oh well carry on then.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to X-Men: Kingbreaker and Secret Invasion: War of Kings. The rest are kinda meh.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

even though Darkhawk was a king pussy in Runaways (his portrayal there is canon) I am willing to give his mini a shot because of this



> You know how ANNIHILATION made you look twice at Nova (now star of a critically acclaimed series)? This is where Darkhawk takes off!



don't let me down CB


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Darkhawk is being penciled by Talabio a.k.a. the guy who drew that shitty last issue with the shitty two page spread in Ultimate X-Men's Apocolypse arc... Sorry Kilowog.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you still gonna read it?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

read yes, buy now.

jesus it's like a twilight zone ending


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 17, 2008)

The poozer likes his abs

And I love propaganda-themed covers, the newest Nova has me creaming myself.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> And I love propaganda-themed covers,.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 17, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Its nice to have Police Force set up before the war breaks out
> 
> that being said



If that was included in Nova #2, I'd laughed myself to near-death.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 17, 2008)

Posting pictures of All Hail Megatron in response to a post by me is pretty redundant. Since I'm pretty much the only person here that closely follows TFs

Though really, aside from the propaganda covers, the series itself isn't that great.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

above post is fact


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2008)

> *GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #10
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by BRAD WALKER
> Cover by CLINT LANGLEY*
> ...








> *MARVEL SPOTLIGHT: WAR OF KINGS
> Written by JOHN RHETT THOMAS*
> Since the early ’70s, Marvel's cosmic comics have occupied a corner of the Marvel Universe that has provided some of the best and biggest stories the company has ever produced. And now, in the shadow of the twin triumphs of ANNIHILATION and ANNIHILATION: CONQUEST, and springing directly from the action of SECRET INVASION, comes WAR OF KINGS! As DARK REIGN confounds planet Earth, the Inhumans are on a collision course with the Shi'Ar Empire. Anyone who has been following the action from X-MEN: DEADLY GENESIS through EMPEROR VULCAN knows what's in store for Black Bolt when he squares off against the most powerful mutant among the stars! It all sets up the kind of sweeping cosmic event that will provide some awesome reading pleasure through 2009 — and SPOTLIGHT is here to give you full insider access with the creators and characters behind the event!
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$2.99


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #7 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #19 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 21, 2008)

Nova is starting to really remind me of Green Lantern, not as good as John's stuff but still very solid


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

good post by OLPP


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 21, 2008)

ur a faget


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

u drnk             T


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 21, 2008)

Just keeping in form, I will not tolerate myself being known as a nice person


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

you like One Piece and FMA makes you seem like a good person.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 22, 2008)

Fuck OP and Agon needs a yellow ring.  






























































































am i doing it right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 22, 2008)

Eyeshield? Where did you get the idea that I read that?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2008)

sorry I was copy pasting something and merely edited around that, meant FMA


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 22, 2008)

Typical for a faget poozer

Can't even kill Arkillo properly


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't know if I prefer Nova in space or on Earth.

Wait weren't we just in Secret Invasion? WTF happened to that?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2008)

Nova centurians we never knew about came in DEM style and blew up the skrulls, what'd you think happened?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2008)

I really, really liked the new Guardians, maybe it's because it felt a lot more like a continuation of the Starlord mini.

also LOL at the shortsightedness of Drax

Fortune Teller: "so you wish to know about the war of kings, a war which will destroy all time and the universe, yadda yadda blah blah"
Drax: "shut up, that's not important.  just help me find some alaskan girl"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I don't know if I prefer Nova in space or on Earth.
> 
> Wait weren't we just in Secret Invasion? WTF happened to that?



You are complaining about Secret Invasion being dropped asap because.....?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 29, 2008)

War of kings looks brickshitting, but those of you woh read guardians of the galaxy, wtf is up with having Capitan America's shield? I thought Bucky had it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

Major Victory is from the future, and he weilds the shield in that era


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I really, really liked the new Guardians, maybe it's because it felt a lot more like a continuation of the Starlord mini.
> 
> also LOL at the shortsightedness of Drax
> 
> ...


So Drax finally decided to search for his "daughter"? I wonder if she's still with that evil Thanos pixie? ?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2008)

Actually the secret revelatiion was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He's going to be looking for his "real daughter" cuz apparently Moondragon survived being...I don't know killed in Dragon-form.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Dumb idea sounds dumb.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> So Drax finally decided to search for his "daughter"? I wonder if she's still with that evil Thanos pixie? ?



Skreet > 90% of Marvel Earth


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2008)

I like Blackbolts Kingly Outfit


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _X-Men: Kingbreaker #1 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

All of the Vulcan haters can suck it!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2008)

Vulcan is Marvel's counterpart to SBP, with the exception of powers. He's meant to annoy and piss off people.

That said. . . who whines more?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

"What if: Rise and Fall" Vulcan takes the cake for whining but for main continuity, SMP has this thing locked. lol


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 13, 2008)

1) Okay, I'm going to get that. That comic looks like it's going to be fucking badass. I'm getting Star Wars vibes... but in a _good_ way.

2) Is that fucking _Colossal Boy_ in the background there? I know the Sh'iar Imperial Guard are supposed to be analogues to the Legion... but Christ, that looks exactly alike.

3) What would I need to get to understand this event? Because, again, this looks pretty bitchin'. I've never really paid much attention to the X-Books (I always feel completely out of the loop), but this looks too good to be missed. Especially for a sci-fi fan like me.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

just read these two to get the gist of it


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 13, 2008)

Rise and Fall of the Shi'ar and Emperor Vulcan

Both crappy reads IMO, especially when while they are both going on Annihilation and Annihilation Conquest are happening.

Shi'ar irk me with there little civil-war and what not and now they want a slice of that Cosmic Pie? Fuck them, and fuck there little bitch Emperor. Now that Black Bolt is apart of the Cosmic Setting he and his entire Empire are going to get ass raped. Annihilation didn't cripple them...it didn't kill them...it made them stronger


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

the Shi'ar are vultures and vultures always fall to the falcons


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Rise and Fall of the Shi'ar and Emperor Vulcan
> 
> Both crappy reads IMO...



Your opinion is wrong.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

ok I kinda enjoyed R&FotSE, but EV fell flat for me, definitely the weakest of the 3


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ok I kinda enjoyed R&FotSE, but EV fell flat for me, definitely the weakest of the 3



Yeah, your opinion. Also wrong.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

my fave of the 3 is Deadly Genesis


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

I see... So you ARE capable of telling the truth? ?


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 13, 2008)

I generally hate X-Men after Grant Morrison was done wiping his dick on them. I liked Astonishing if not for the blatant disregard for Joss Whedon's complete ignorance of continuity (for all we know Astonishing takes place in the Whedonverse! ) and X-Factor used to be cool.

Now everything X-related is bawls again, and X-Force is just too manly for me. When I read it my budding breasts rub uncomfortably against my training bra. It chafes


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

lolz.

Hey, is the GotG Secret Invasion ite-in worth reading? ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

it's just another arc of GotG, really NOTHING to do with SI, which is why I liked it.  overall it's a decent read and explains the break up of the team which leads into the WoK build up


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok. Thanks. :xzaru


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2008)

Cable and X-Force are the only X-related books I read

Wolverine isn't a X-related book


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Cable and X-Force are the only X-related books I read


truth


omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wolverine isn't a X-related book


double truth


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2008)

m0 isn't ghey


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> lolz.
> 
> Hey, is the GotG Secret Invasion ite-in worth reading? ?



If you're a fan of intrigue, action, and insanely powerful psychic dogs with hilarious Russian accents, you'll be good.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2008)

M0 is like the only person in the universe that hates Cosmo


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

WarriorS said:


> If you're a fan of intrigue, action, and insanely powerful psychic dogs *with hilarious Russian accents,* you'll be good.


Wait, you actually hear voices when you read? 


omg laser pew pew! said:


> M0 is like the only person in the universe that hates Cosmo


The only Cosmo that's worth a damn is this guy...


... wand, wings, floaty crowny thing.


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 14, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> M0 is like the only person in the universe that hates Cosmo



!!!!

Yob tvoyu mat, Pizda!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

I hate Fairly Oddparents for taking off where Invader Zim died

though I conceed the fact that Steve Ressel is a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who should die a brutal death reserved for the king of all dick heads


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 14, 2008)

Invader Zim died because the massive amounts of homo-erotic fanfiction based on it was too much for even the creators to stand. And the studio was crumbling beneath the stampede of fat stinking fangirls.

Fucking beta-females 

What thread is this again? Oh Cosmic bullshit. Well I can't help but not care in light of the fact that Nova is stranded in Dark Reign, and Guardians of the Galaxy has not yet been renamed "Starlord and the Dirty Half-Dozen"


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

well Starlord is stuck in the Negative Zone, and Rocket Raccoon in now incharge of the team, which is basically the Starlord team which makes it infinitely better than the team we sat through 6 issues with


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 14, 2008)

So call it the Dirty Half-Dozen...Guardians of the Galaxy just reminds me of the phail that was all the tack on characters.

Boobsar=fail (srsly)
Adam Warlock= fail (at least this incarnation)
Kratos= fail (he doesn't belong on a team)
Gamora= fail (she is a Nova booty call now)

Star-Lord's book was the best one in Annihilation Conquest, it had the coolest incarnations of old characters, and the best new art designs for them.

Guardians of the Galaxy only got a green-light because it was so successful, not because Annihilation Conquest was successful of an event. That is all I want, the rest of these characters are side-fodder. They don't need to be main characters honestly.

All we need is:

Star-Lord
Rocket Raccoon
Mantis
Bug
Groot
Captain Universe (just have him keep changing host every now and then).


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

that's the team roster right there, except no Star-Lord and replace Captain Universe with Major Victory.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

I am Groot.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

> *X-MEN: KINGBREAKER #4 (of 4)
> Written by CHRISTOPHER YOST
> Penciled by DUSTIN WEAVER
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON*
> ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2008)

Havok fights Vulcan again?

God is that the only thing he's capable of?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

> *GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #11 & #12
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by WESLEY CRAIG
> Covers by DAVID YARDIN
> ...








> *WAR OF KINGS: DARKHAWK #2 (of 2)
> Written by C.B. CEBULSKI
> Penciled by HARVEY TOLIBAO & BONG DAZO
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON*
> ...







> *NOVA #23
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by ANDREA DIVITO
> Cover by DANIEL ACUÑA
> ...










> *WAR OF KINGS #1 (of 6)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by PAUL PELLETIER
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

The GotG cover lacks epic.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

maybe #12 will have epic


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

I doubt it. Since that's not a variant, I think they may have changed cover artists.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2008)

lol @ Quasar on GotG #11

Hey vajayjay is shiney


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Nk2p_YlnWfI[/YOUTUBE]​
I don't like Black Bolt, I don't want him to win anything but the trailer makes it seem like he'll come out on top during WoK. I wonder why Ronan isn't on here. Isn't he still king of the Kree?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

he's the "leader" who doesn't like the term King


also BB >>>> Vulcan


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

you only say "BB >>>> Vulcan" because Vulcan isn't an old timely character, with lots of old time stories, that no one cares about.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

Jenkins' Inhumans >>>>>>>> all of Vulcan's appearances


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

old timely characters that no one cares about. [/LIL_M0]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

Jenkins Inhumans was like 6 years ago


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

First appearance 	Fantastic Four #45 (December 1965) = old timely [/wiki]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

Bucky Barnes
First Appearance Captain America Comics #1 (March 1941)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

Bucky =/= Vulcan or Inhumans. Stay on topic!


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> he's the "leader" who doesn't like the term King
> 
> 
> also BB >>>> Vulcan



aren't BB's power energy based? if so then Vulcan's gonna rape him


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

old timely characters that no one cares about. [/LIL_M0]


also Bucky was created back when Marvel was called Timely Comics, as was Namor.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

People think Namor and BuckyCap are cool, not Inhumans.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

Jenkins' Inhumans proves you epicly wrong


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

lolz

Anyways, have you read Kingbreaker yet?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> aren't BB's power energy based? if so then Vulcan's gonna rape him



no they're not, also BB destroys atoms


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> no they're not, also BB destroys atoms



so what Vulcan has the potential to destroy the universe

also looking on wiki, it says "Black Bolt's powers are the result of electron manipulation" his powers are energy based, and Vulcan plays with energy like its clay, guess what that means


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

what grade are you?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what grade are you?



iam in collage why?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> lolz
> 
> Anyways, have you read Kingbreaker yet?



I liked it, could have asked for more stuff to happen but still.

also like how they added the story from DWS to the plot


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

I liked it too, but I can already see how Vulcan will fail. He should just listen to that one dude and kill the Starjammers.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

they should always kill the prisoners, *ALWAYS*


----------



## Deviate (Dec 18, 2008)

But only after revealing to them his plans of world domination.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

Deviate said:


> But only after revealing to them his plans of world domination.



This should be done post-mortem. Less chance of your plan being derailed.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2008)

Where's the fun in actually winning if you can't have your moments to savor in the victory and recall over a warm cup of hot cocoa at the cabin in the mountains?  I mean, yeah they could just snip snip kill, but there's no ART in that.

You all disgust me.  Cold, calculating, callous.  Didn't anyone ever teach you the importance of the aesthetics?  Of the theatre of it all?  HOW you do what you do is just as important as WHAT you are doing?

Fools.  Children.  Plebians.  Ugh, where's my throne...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

I lol'd


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

DnA Interview about WoK


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok, I admit that I haven't been reading Marvel Cosmic, but...can someone explain Darkhawk...being in space.

HOw the fuck can he even say this...



> After months of reading about sneaky, secret Skrulls, *War of Kings* will give readers a different flavor of war -- an event that Abnett and Lanning call a "dynastic, regal, intrigue-based" story reminiscent of something "Shakespearean."


 
How is a SECRET Invasion not 'about' intrigue?  Why call it secret, why an invasion?  Fuck you interviews.  Nothing more than tons of spin, how can they even wonder why people revel in dling comics?

Just look at marvel and DC and Diamond and Wizard.  There is no real competition, so there is no real need for evolution.  Even if the creators get ideas to push forward, it gets dumbed down by editing into LCD fodder.

And it's not like I even know how to undo such bullshit.  This system is all but perfect, holding the industry down lock and key.  No way to win against so we should all jump aboard. *gag*  

I am SO jaded!  *cheer*  My rant's not even at the event or character.  I LIKE Darkhawk, I've enjoyed Annihilation and watching Nova be awesome.  Other cosmic characters are kinda meh, but not bad.  

But claiming SI wasn't supposed to have themes of intrigue or regality.  Hell, they're not even saying that.  It's worse.  They are implying it.  They know people are pissed at the ending of SI and dropping little choice words like that are little more than blatant attempts to belittle the event (that marvel could care less about from extrapolation.  after all, this entire event was just to put villians in charge) and make people who disliked that one come to this one.  

What a vicious cycle.  Oh man, I love me when I don't smoke.  I make sense despite being insane.  Or maybe I'm just making sense to myself because I am insane?  Who know?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

The current 'Join the Nova Corps' arc isn't gonna end well for the new recruits. 


			
				Marvel.com said:
			
		

> Join the Nova Corps…or suffer the consequences! Worldmind begins the mass transformation of human recruits to fill the ranks of his new Nova Corps... Change123​_v05​_c22.zip


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

that brought to mind the very first page of GLC: Recharge when I first read it, you know when the kid GL got sucked up into a BH on his first day


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah. I remember that.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #20 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Who's the guy in this FOE variant?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2008)

Worldmind deprives Richard his powers later on. It's implied in future solicits.

Wonder if Worldmind goes Oan Guardian on Richard. . .


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Worldmind is pulling some pretty shiesty(?) stuff, not unlike Scar Guardian.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

ART PREVIEW (no words)


*Spoiler*: _Secret Invasion: War of Kings_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Whatever happened to "baby Annihilus"?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

Ravenous is taking care of it.  I doubt either Black Bolt or Vulcan would be stupid enough to cross Ravenous and enter a 2 front war.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ravenous should join the war. All the cool kids are doin it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 22, 2008)

A&L are to Nova like what Bendis is to street level

Kingbreaker was alright, though seems a tad generic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 24, 2008)

This makes War of Kings a little more intriguing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 25, 2008)

NarutoLover14

Now with more index dialogue. :xzaru   
*Written by Dan Abnett and Andy Lanning; Art and Cover by Paul Pelletier *
It’s finally here…WAR OF KINGS! The Secret Invasion may be over, but the Inhumans are still reeling from the terrible wounds inflicted on them by the Skrulls. And this time, the Royal Family and their massively powered people have been pushed too far! You have never seen the Inhumans like this – and it’s only the beginning! Plus: How will the empire-expanding Vulcan react to these recent universe-shaking developments? Before this double-sized shocker is over, vengeance will be had, daring alliances will be forged, and the first shots in a destiny-changing battle will be fired!
*Marvel | **64pg. | **Color | **$3.99 US ** | One-Shot*

*Click the pic or the link below...*​


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

this was awesome


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> this was awesome



JIZZ
IN
MY
PANTS
​


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2008)

i believe i shall be eating my words regarding WoKs.

they taste delicious!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2008)

You know, it was about time that BB spoke in someone's ear. . . and we see what happens. ON-PANEL.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2008)

I so got to catch up


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 31, 2008)

One page makes not a comic good


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)

stop trying to destroy what little hope we have in Marvel


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not trying, it's already happened. You're all delusional


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)

I said Hope, not Faith


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 31, 2008)

Hope is for the naive


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

But I say thee nay.

This has the potential to be Anihalation.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 1, 2009)

Your face has the potential to be annihlated 

Why must people disagree with me? I've been right in the past about nearly everything and I will always be right


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hope is for the naive



watch the Blue corps triumph over Atrocitus


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 1, 2009)

Wanna bet poozer?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah loser has to wear the gayest set ever in history for a week


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah loser has to wear the gayest set ever in history for a week



I refuse to wear a Kilowog/Captain Cold set


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hope is for the naive



In Fearful Day
In Raging Night
With Strong Hearts Full
Our Souls Ignite
When All Seems Lost In The War of Light
Look To The Stars
For Hope Burns Bright!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 2, 2009)

*doing*

Ok


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 3, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> But I say thee nay.
> 
> This has the potential to be Anihalation.



Sinestro Corps War is just as good as Annihilation, IMO. SOme would argue it to be even better.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2009)

SCW and Annihlation are similar yet different. One was a special event with it's own mini and accompanying books. Another was done in the same way Messiah Complex was with additional books along the side

I'd give it to SCW though because everything before and after it was also sheer gold while Conquest and the last Heralds books were just balls


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

I liked the Stardust story, the others not so much


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)

Why didn't this artist didn't keep Blastaar looking extra bad ass like in the previous issue. Now he looks like that same crappy furball from the silver age. He also made Rocket Racoon look non-bad ass. He's fucking cuddly. WTH man?! He'd better be a guest penciller and not permanent. 

Also. I AM GROOT!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

the main GotG penciller is off Guardians because he's doing the pencils for the main WoK mini


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 4, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Sinestro Corps War is just as good as Annihilation, IMO. SOme would argue it to be even better.



I'm one of them, i enjoyed Sinestro Corps War more than Annihilation, which might be suprising.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

Latest ish of GotG was pretty lacklustre

It's has seriously lost its flair. I'm putting it at third tier in my favourites list now


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2009)

what could go wrong with putting a prison in the Negative Zone DURR HURR





*Spoiler*: _War of the Kings Preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Latest ish of GotG was pretty lacklustre
> 
> It's has seriously lost its flair. I'm putting it at third tier in my favourites list now



indeed, I gag when I hear people saying it was the best new series of the year.  Captain Britain and ESPECIALLY Secret Six curbstomp it in quality


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 5, 2009)

It started out good. . . but now, ergh. . .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2009)

lol @ the guy doing some of the interiors for that War of Kings preview

*Bong Dazo*

You can't make a name more awesome than that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2009)

I picked up Nova again. I like Nova again.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 7, 2009)

It's pretty easy to like Nova again once the shitastic SI garbage was over with. 

I still think it's bullshit what they did with the Guardians of the Galaxy these past few issues as it would've been nice if they had ESTABLISHED THE FUCKING TEAM instead of using that cheap-ass "we're a team that bickers all the fucking time and don't really trust each other to begin with" trick.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah. GoTG is kinda borderlining between good and meh right now. I'll stick with it though, because Rocket is leading the team.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess I'm one of the few who liked Annihilation more than SCW which I think is because the way DC has set up their universe every event ever will always always always end at Earth that and I don't like that many characters in GL and GLC the ones that are good are very good but there are alot that I give less than 2 shits about which looks good for Blackest Night because a whole fuckton of new characters = more chance of being liked

also not enough Alan Scott


with Annihilation I knew who everyone was but had close to no exposure and they all fucking rocked, plus the event made *Annihilus a threat*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

I liked Annihilation more than SCW as well. SCW was great, don't get mme wrong, but as Taleran said it ended up being another "the earth is da key!!! " story.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2009)

which sadly every single DC story will always be


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah. Every one of them. Final Crisis is continuing this pattern.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 7, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I guess I'm one of the few who liked Annihilation more than SCW which I think is because the way DC has set up their universe every event ever will always always always end at Earth that and I don't like that many characters in GL and GLC the ones that are good are very good but there are alot that I give less than 2 shits about which looks good for Blackest Night because a whole fuckton of new characters = more chance of being liked
> 
> also not enough Alan Scott
> 
> ...


I've been re-reading Annihilation while sick and the destruction of the Nova Corps and Annihilus killing Quasar are still some of my favorite parts and still very, very awesome. :ho

Why, oh why did Conquest have to suck so much?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2009)

why didn't you like conquest

I thought it was great


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Taleran said:


> why didn't you like conquest
> 
> I thought it was great



I agree. After a second read I enjoyed it but at first I hated it because the focus of the series seemed to be how gay Phailure Vell and Moondragon were.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 7, 2009)

The bad guys came off like they drew names out of a hat, Phyla(and by extension, Moondragon) and Adam Warlock were whiny and useless and Wraith was a big steaming pile of fail. The Nova tie-in being okay and Star-Lord's mini being awesome were probably the only things that kept reading it all the way through.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2009)

that all got made up for with the ending

Which was a Lesbian Space Warrior using a sword powered by the souls of a decimated race destroys a Giant Robot to save the universe


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2009)

You guys are crazy to bash DC with their 'EARTH IS DA KEY', at the very least their choice is the entire planet and not a single goddamn city like some other retarded publisher 

And why Conquest sucked
*Phylla-vell - probably not how to spell her name but she's not even worth remembering

*Ultron - hmmmm, I just got lolowned to me by a plan from THE GOD OF WAR!!!!! and somehow end up in Phalanx computers (makes perfect sense, only Phalanx use computers). What should I do next? I think I will go and take over the Kree. 

Just because

*No sense of threat. The Annihlation wave was totally capable of messing shit up. In the first mother-fucking book for Conquest, the phalanx basically make a shield that stops anyone going in and out (unless you're Nova Prime or near a special sun or whatever) which means there's no sense of the rest of the world getting their shit messed up. Oh and beat up the Kree while they were still recovering from Annihlation, THAT MAKES THE PHALANX SO UBER LAWL!

*Phylla-Vell - is not Richard Rider. Don't give me this stupid lesbian shit, she didn't even show tits or even take off her clothes. And Moondragon is bald

*Characters - Annihlation #1 had two mother-fucking G level guys play for the away team and by the end of the first issue, they had taken out the only real feasible chance for the home team to win. In Conquest #1 we find out the bad guy is a talking dildo created by Pym (*PYM*).

Cool

* The villain - seriously Annihlus was some fourth-tier hobo that got schooled by the F4 but he very very rarely made any appearences which makes it concievable for him to unite the Negative Zone and rape the 616verse. Ultron was just owned by the F4 as a woman and then somehow with his mindpower, dominated the entire Phalanx and made them look like him. Also it was extablished early on in Annihlation that Annihlus will mess you up if you fight him, ask Quasar and Nova. The first time we see Ultron fight, Adam Warlock wasn't completely outclassed meaning he's a damn pansy.

* Thanos - nuff said

* Phylla-Vell - seriously

* The art - DeVito is awesome

* Pacing - was completely terrible, Ultron didn't do much until the last issue except go to the High Evolutionary's home. The rest of the time, he was wanking in his 'Spire' and threatening Starlord (I'm not joking here, look at the end of all the issues, he's seen threatening Quill like twice). How the hell is that good reading? In Annihlation, at the end of each issue we had the good guys plan get messed up (G is defeated, the good guy's base is overrun, Thanos is killed, #4 is an exception though with Ronan getting the Kree status quo back)

That's my main thoughts, I have more but that's the gist of it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 7, 2009)

We don't even see Wraith again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

*This comes out today*

​


> *COVER BY:*
> *WRITER:*
> *PENCILS:*
> *THE STORY:*
> ...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 7, 2009)

Conquest would've been so much better if it had used a different villain and some other race aside from the Kree was being nuked into oblivion(I would've used the Shi'ar, personally, but they were declared off-limits when it could've been used to hype War of Kings even more).


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2009)

I like how Annihilus had his turn and now Blastaar is getting a shot


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

I like how they're not ramming BABY ANNIHILUS down our throats



> You guys are crazy to bash DC with their 'EARTH IS DA KEY', at the very least their choice is the entire planet and not a single goddamn city like some other retarded publisher



agreed, I mean DC actually made the earth itself important "most emotions, center of the multiverse", in Marvel stuff happens on Earth for fuck all reason


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 8, 2009)

Did Secret Invasion: War of Kings come out already? Or did they rename it to War of Kings Saga?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

SI: WOK came out this week, totally different from WOK Saga. 

WOK Saga, is a recap book for people who haven't been keeping up with the Marvel Cosmic stuff. So if you''ve read Annihilation, GotG, Nova and SI: Inhumans you don't need to read it... It bored the hell outta me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> We don't even see Wraith again.



And thank god for that. He flat personality and poncho really lost it's appeal when he was on anything other than his own cover

Oh and one thing that Conquest did better than Annihlation. The Covers


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ahhhh... thanks for saving me the trouble of reading WOK Saga, Mo. :ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> And thank god for that. He flat personality and poncho really lost it's appeal when he was on anything other than his own cover
> 
> Oh and one thing that Conquest did better than Annihlation. The Covers



Damn right.

Covers were win.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 8, 2009)

Darkhawk ... fuck yeah. /spystory


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> SI: WOK came out this week, totally different from WOK Saga.
> 
> WOK Saga, is a recap book for people who haven't been keeping up with the Marvel Cosmic stuff. So if you''ve read Annihilation, GotG, Nova and SI: Inhumans you don't need to read it... It bored the hell outta me.



looks like the entire concept of a SAGA book went COMPLETELY over your head


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

No it didn't. 

Some Marvel saga books turn out to be very interesting and it seem like the editor actually took his or her time to give that particular book it's own voice while still re-hashing the information. Like Annihilation Saga, or SI Saga


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just finished reading Nova #20. How the hell did Worldmind pull *that* off? It was nice to see some old school New Warriors stuff before Marvel fucked it all up.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Because Woldrmind wanted a Nova Corps "now" and Rider was dragging his feet. Since he's free he basically said "fuck Richard Rider" and did what needed to be done.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, I get the whole thing with the Nova Corps, but freaking EGO? It's like Abnett and Lanning saw Mogo and thought "Hey, we can do that, too!".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ohhhh.... I dunno. Worldmind needed someone to guide the lost rings. He's giving the Nova Corps rings and an oath next issue.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 8, 2009)

Damn you, Mo! I just cleaned this monitor yesterday...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry, I couldn't resist saying that one.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

I rather liked SI Saga, I didn't know half the info at the time so it was very informative.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2009)

Nova is Green Lanterns without the long term planning that Johns is capable of


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

wow I really, really like the SI:WoK one-shot it picked up from SI:Ih but it was awesome.


also I read WoK Saga, it was neat like most Saga books, it gave me the cliffnotes to the build up, some of it I completely forgot, some of it not.



also does anyone know if McKeever Inhumans are canon?  it would be neat if any of those characters appeared in WoK, at least in minor roles.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

You mean the same McKeever that's doing Teen Titans?!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

McKeever used to be a major Marvel writer, he practically resurrected the 616 teen superhero genre.  He wrote Gravity, Young Inhumans, Mary Jane Loves Spider-Man, Sentinel, and Mystique.

a lot of his stuff was under another imprint and as far as I know only Gravity is canon.  though Young Inhumans I don't think has ever been stated one way or the other.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

I've never heard of any of those except for Mystique... through X-Books only. 

Also do you mean "Spider-Man loves Mary Jane" or is Mary Jane Loves Spider-Man a different series?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

MJ is the protagonist so I think she got top billing, or I could be wrong, anyways they love each other.  it's pretty much Ult. Spider-Man from MJ's perspective, but you know it's not set in the Ultimate universe.

anyways I found it to be a sweet series


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2009)

Spider-Man loves Mary Jane was the original series, I really liked the series as well. The dynamic between the characters is far better than just about every mainstream book from Marvel. Mary Jane loves Spider-Man is the sequel which finished recently and wasn't as good (but still pretty cool)


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2009)

OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN I LIKE WHERE THIS IS GOING!

(SI:WoK was AMAZING)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why did Ronin give up the crow so easily?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2009)

he never wanted it in the first place


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, but the Kree were always a prideful bunch. Oh well... 

Vulcan's gonna lose.


----------



## BanAxe (Jan 10, 2009)

Vulcan is gonna lose....im sad too. Hopefully he will go out with a bang.
I hate Blackbolt. The Kree are bitches, they give themselves up easily.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

You know something, SI: Inhumans plus SI: War of Kings combines for a really great story. I'm glad I waited so long before reading this. 



BanAxe said:


> Vulcan is gonna lose....im sad too. Hopefully he will go out with a bang.
> I hate Blackbolt. The Kree are bitches, they give themselves up easily.



Lil' Mo--->  <--- BanAxe


----------



## BanAxe (Jan 10, 2009)

BB's takeover of the Kree Empire was pathetic, though...it show how pathetic the Kree really are. 
Shit the X-Jammers could take over the Kree....speaking of the X-Jammers I call Havok becoming "KING" of Skrulls.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

I hate Havok and his stupid plot shielding, I hope dies in fire.


----------



## BanAxe (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeh Havok's only usefullness is fighting Vulcan.
But honestly I think the X-Jammers will end up neutral in the fight seeing that BB is the agressor.
I think Havok will pass up the chance to kill Vulcan and BB will be the one to do it.

But in all honestl i hope Vulcan survives and Marvel keep jamming him down our thrats


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2009)

Did anyone else's groins vibrate at WOK?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

No.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2009)

Just me then. Attillan and black bolt gave me great pleasure..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

It was interesting but still, no. I don't ever recall a comic book causing excitement in my loins.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2009)

Why could you guys possibly want Vulcan to live?


neway I'm stoked for this because the Inhumans have never been used like this before


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a feeling that new readers are going to act like War of Kings is a continuation of Secret Invasion...

But this is besides the point. WoK was acceptable, and since it isn't working toward that "ZOMG who is the new villain?!!?" shtick we can get right to the best part...interstellar war.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

So who's the lineup?  BB, Wannabe Scotty, annnnnd?  Who else actually matters in this war?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

> Why could you guys possibly want Vulcan to live?



Vulcan never, Black Bolt forever



> Who else actually matters in this war?


far as I can tell (from covers, interviews, etc.) only

Black Bolt
Crystal
Vulcan
Gladiator
Nova
Star Lord
Rocket Raccoon
Havoc
Darkhawk

will matter in the actual event


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2009)

Rachael, is stalemating Vulcan, Gladiator, and breaking Shi"Ar war ships left to right. >_>


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2009)

Fuck you, that's my buzz you just killed


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2009)

also,, wtf is darkhawk why does he matter more than polaris?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

DnA are hyping him as being to WoK what Nova was to Annihilation.

also I'm calling Crystal and Gladiator getting into a relationship, since DnA are saying they're going to focus a lot of time on those two.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2009)

I like how this was put


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> also,, wtf is darkhawk why does he matter more than polaris?



You have a bunch of over powered characters, and some needs to job on somebody. That somebody, is Darkhawk.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2009)

It seems quite like Marvel has been planning for this for a while

Annihilation destroys large portion of skrulls forces them on crusade

while that is happening Civil War happens and 42 is set up

Annihilation Conquest happens decimating the Kree

WWH sends more people to 42 weakens the heroes ousts Dr. Strange

SI happens and the Skrulls wanting to be complete attack the earth and the Inhumans

Capture Blackbolt Torture Blackbolt Piss Blackbolt Off

Inhumans go off into space in they're amazing City run into some Shi'ar Warbirds finishing off the skrulls, head to the Kree who because of Conquest do not have the manpower to fight back

while Blastaar has made it to 42 with the Earth in Disary reeling from the Invasion


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> also,, wtf is darkhawk why does he matter more than polaris?


Darkhawk was part of that lost causes from the "90's EXTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEME!!!!!!!!! " era of comics. His book sucked... really sucked, but he had blood and borderline profanities so it was "great" by 90's standards.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

Darkhawk fell so low he was part of *THE LONERS*.

but the Darkhawk mini is by the guy who wrote Loners, so I expect to see some sort of reasonable explanation to why he's suddently "cool"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

The Loners are supposed to be in his WOK mini.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

Like I said the Loners and the Darkhawk mini are written by the same guy.

also I _kinda_ liked the Loners, the series wasn't that bad but it's just that the characters are losers, I mean the whole premise of the team is that people from a Superhero support group get together to fight crime and shit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Like I said the Loners and the Darkhawk mini are written by the same guy.
> 
> also I _kinda_ liked the Loners, the series wasn't that bad but it's just that *the characters are losers*, I mean the whole premise of the team is that people from a Superhero support group get together to fight crime and shit.


That's the reason for my apathy...


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2009)

Hate Space stories.  Love SI War of Kings pek


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Like I said the Loners and the Darkhawk mini are written by the same guy.
> 
> also I _kinda_ liked the Loners, the series wasn't that bad but it's just that the characters are losers, I mean the whole premise of the team is that people from a Superhero support group get together to fight crime and shit.



They did beat ultron though...


But.. They were premiered on runaways 


I mean, I love my RW above many many comics out there, but as far as debuts go, that didn't go far.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2009)

remember what happened the last time Marvel took a little known hero and threw him into space

I believe his name was Richard


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2009)

You just reminded me of Jean Grey and Kitty Pride. And Havok. And how X-men keep going to space two or three times a year.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2009)

_little known_


and Havok has been pretty awesome recently


also I wonder how long until Blastaar runs into Onslaught


----------



## Deviate (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if I agree with Black Bolt's new sense of invasion. Killing the Skrulls makes sense, but taking over the Kree? 

And Vulcan's a retard if he thinks the Skrulls BB killed were 'the last of their kind'.



Taleran said:


> I wonder how long until Blastaar runs into Onslaught



Eh?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 12, 2009)

Onslaught's in the Negative Zone.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh right. I merely forget the eye soar which was Onslaught Reborn. I doubt anyone at Marvel actually cares what happened in that book. I mean, whatever happened to female Bucky?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _typical olpp! type post. if you don't like me then don't read_ 



SI: WoK underwhelmed me incredibly. I found very little in my tastes. Maximus suddenly being cool is so lame compared to him in Silent War where he seemed like someone that could rival Loki in deviousness. The fact that the 3 Shi'Ar ships reached Blackbolt so quickly (and completely ignored the skrull ship) made the whole set-up much more idiotic. Ronan went out like a wimp, last time he fought Blackbolt, he made him his bitch.

4-5/10


----------



## Quasar (Jan 13, 2009)

I strongly agree with you. Suddenly the proud Ronan who fought Peter Quill suddenly becomes a bitch to someone he has "royally" owned. BTW dont the Kree have hundreds of planets? with billions of people? Seriously how many inhumans are there? 1000.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2009)

another DnA interview


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2009)

> 3) How far in advance do you plan your writings?
> 
> We're currently writing an issue a week and running at least six months ahead of publishing dates. Our plans, particularly on our ongoing titles like “Nova” and “Guardians of the Galaxy,” are even further ahead than that.



jesus christ


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2009)

I know   the benefit of not having to report to anyone about their use of characters.

also I guess that means they probably have all of _The Authority_ planned out by now since Marvel forced them to stop their contract with DC when they reach issue 15 and they're on like #8 now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2009)

As prepared as they are. . . if editorial has another spectacular idea, they have to either make changes or write an entirely new script.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2009)

like I said it's the benefit of being cut off from the main line of comics.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, i thought Black Bolt having a weapon that can attack ships in another Solar system was pretty cool.

I really really dislike what they have done with Ronan, i mean hes been really cool in Annihlation etc, i thought the 2 words were going to be along the lines of FUCK OFF. Then he started bitching about how he didn't want to be leader of the Kree, i mean seriously...


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2009)

hes never wanted to be the leader however since Annihilation


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 14, 2009)

Where is my Ronan that turned Ravenous into his little bitch?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

Ravenous has no stake in Kree affairs, BB kinda half sorta does.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't worry I'm sure Ronan will get to bash someone with his hammer before this is done


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

hopefully it's vulcan and he'll be blind in both eyes


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 14, 2009)

Ronan being disarmed by BB's Woman made me rage


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _another olpp! post_ 




War of Kings is being touted as a natural progression from the culmination of all of Marvel's previous 616 cosmic books but I don't buy that. Blackest Night was a natural progression because bits and pieces were littered from the beginning of John's run and all occurred through the main book. WoK is nothing like that, they just release a bunch of 'events' then afterwards tell us 'because this happened, this means that happened'. 

Really anyone can tell that DnA are trying to pull a Green Lantern (I've said this so much but I really need to empathise it) but they lack the real long term planning of Johns and with the exception of Nova, they imitate Bendis too much. Which is not a good thing

That said, you can rub it in my face if WoK actually is unlike their typically un-epic 'epic' story and actually does well


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

Darkhawk interview


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Spoiler*: _another olpp! post_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeedily.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

another DnA interview


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _X-Men: Kingbreaker #2 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #9 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

I am soooooo... tempted to read the interiors.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

for those who don't know, the guy in the wheelchair is this guy:


----------



## Deviate (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, I remember that issue. Damn, Bullseye fucked him up good. They have hair dye in 42, or is wheel's hair naturally patriotic?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

Deviate said:


> They have hair dye in 42, or is wheel's hair naturally patriotic?



That's his other superpower.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 16, 2009)

That redeemed GotG a little bit for me


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

so from the interview and the fact that Darkhawk will be "vital" to WoK, I assume that Darkhawk's amulet is Shi'ar tech


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

I assume that Darkhawk is from Shi'ar lineage and the amulet is proof... 

or something.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

Darkhawk's origin is basically Blue Beetle mixed with Spider-Man


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

the amulet crawled into his spine while he was visiting a science lab?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Spoiler*: _another olpp! post_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




not really

without Civil War 42 wouldn't exist

without Annihilation the Skrulls would have most of their empire and not be forced on some last ditch effort

without Conquest the Kree would have the manpower to hold off the Inhumans

without SI Blackbolt wouldn't have gotten pissed the fuck off


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

filler posyt asdsdsdgdg


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

I love the shiny looking covers for WOK.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

you didn't see nothing 






> *WAR OF KINGS #2 (of 6)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by PAUL PELLETIER
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON
> ...









> *GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #13
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by BRAD WALKER
> Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA*
> ...








> *NOVA #24
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by ANDREA DIVITO
> Cover by DANIEL ACUNA *
> ...









> *WAR OF KINGS: ASCENSION #1 (of 4)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by WELLINTON ALVES
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON*
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 20, 2009)

Starlord against Black Bolt?

Oh dear.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

Kingbreaker #2 was pretty good, still don't like Vulcan but I liked how Yost wrote all the other characters like Gladiator and Havok.

Guardians was ok as well, if you read the preview that's basically what the whole issue is.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 23, 2009)

Is it just me or do the first two covers...show the most One-Sided fights ever...

And like the next panel would be the much weaker character being owned...like epically. We're talking about like...their entire body being turned to jam.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #21 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

The Richard-Human IS jealous.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2009)

I bet Epoch contacts Richard later.

Why she hasn't contacted Phyla is beyond me. . . other than she can't hold a candle to Wendell.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Vulcan really should have read this before Kingbreaker. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Top 10 Things I'd Do If I Ever Became An Evil Overlord*

1. My Legions of Terror will have helmets with clear plexiglass visors, not face-concealing ones.

2. My ventilation ducts will be too small to crawl through.

3. My noble half-brother whose throne I usurped will be killed, not kept anonymously imprisoned in a forgotten cell of my dungeon.

4. Shooting is not too good for my enemies.

5. The artifact which is the source of my power will not be kept on the Mountain of Despair beyond the River of Fire guarded by the Dragons of Eternity. It will be in my safe-deposit box. The same applies to the object which is my one weakness.

6. I will not gloat over my enemies' predicament before killing them.

7. When I've captured my adversary and he says, "Look, before you kill me, will you at least tell me what this is all about?" I'll say, "No." and shoot him. No, on second thought I'll shoot him then say "No."

8. After I kidnap the beautiful princess, we will be married immediately in a quiet civil ceremony, not a lavish spectacle in three weeks' time during which the final phase of my plan will be carried out.

9. I will not include a self-destruct mechanism unless absolutely necessary. If it is necessary, it will not be a large red button labelled "Danger: Do Not Push". The big red button marked "Do Not Push" will instead trigger a spray of bullets on anyone stupid enough to disregard it. Similarly, the ON/OFF switch will not clearly be labelled as such.

10. I will not interrogate my enemies in the inner sanctum -- a small hotel well outside my borders will work just as well.

read the rest here:


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

I want Fing Fang Foom to make an appearance so badly


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

I finally read GoTG. *sigh* if only the art matched the storytelling. Well, at least it's leaps and bounds beyond the tutrleman's "work" on X-Factor.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Vulcan really should have read this before Kingbreaker.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He'd be too stupid to understand any of the points.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2009)

Now this just does not seem like a good idea.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 23, 2009)

Geez, I can almost feel the spectre of Cap jobbing from BTG.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

GOOD




NOT GOOD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, it really irks me to see Rocket drawn by other artists.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah other artists seem to think he is a character from Starfox.

I am still iffy about this event, I mean it seems cool but this is getting out of hand. I will reserve my hatred for another day however. I will piss on the ashes of this travesty when it all comes toppling down.

By the by...I am mostly pissed of, because my copy of Bioshock...fucking froze on me. At the end of the Fort Frolic encounter. I had just taken that last fucking picture, and was heading back, when a Houdini Splicer attacked me and after I shotgunned in in the face he died, and when I went to loot him the game froze.

I hadn't saved...my last save is right before I enter Fort Frolic from Arcadia. This is bullshit, I swear to god.

But I digress...

Because Bioshock killed my ability to love, I shall hate War of Kings with the intensity of a thousand suns.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

official marvel press release


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

It's gonna be fucking Black Bolt who rules. Man, I really hate the good guys.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know. I think he'll job to Vulcan.

I bet Annihilus will make a reappearance, as the next "ruler".


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's gonna be fucking Black Bolt who rules.



this fills me with great joy 

Black Bolt >>>> (infinityxinfinity) >>>> Vulcan.

As a character, a ruler and a man.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

/reads newest Nova?

what. the. fuck?


seriously were pages missing or something?  I mean we get absolutely no reason for anything Rich does and just runs blind into everything and the ending which I think was meant to shock us just made me wonder why the hell worldming would ask Rich to give back the nova force if he could have removed without his permission and why the hell did Rich say no?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't think I've ever hated a character as fast as I've hated Robert Rider... 

Boohoo your brother has saved the universe multiple times. Get over it you stupid twat. 

God I hope he dies.

And WTF is up with Worldmind? I'm calling manipulation because that's the only way to explain it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

I know seriously, it better be something like Ego is actually controlling Worldmind and not just making him a dick because DC made the guardians dicks.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

So Marvel's been dumping alot of people into space.

Hulk, Jean, Kitty, Xavin...

Who else is dying to have Kitty's bullet BDH'ing through the Shi'ar?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2009)

Ahh I can see it now.

*I AM VULCAN EMPEROR OF THE GALAXY!!! I AM SUPERIOR TO ALL!!! BOW BEFORE ME!!! ALL WHO OPPOSE ME SHALL PER-*

*gets nailed by Kitty Bullet*


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Ahh I can see it now.
> 
> *I AM VULCAN EMPEROR OF THE GALAXY!!! I AM SUPERIOR TO ALL!!! BOW BEFORE ME!!! ALL WHO OPPOSE ME SHALL PER-*
> 
> *gets nailed by Kitty Bullet*


Greatest. Ending. EVAR! :ho


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

And then kitty inside is screaming

"GOD, I'M STILL IN HORRIBLE PAI-wow, suddenly I feel alot better, oh wait, THERE IT IS AGAIN! PLEASE SOMEONE KILL ME!"


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _War of Kings: Darkhawk #1 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Jan 30, 2009)

So Worldmind is a Colossal dick


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

BDH = Blasting Dimensional Hammer?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2009)

I say that Black Bolt will horribly job to Vulcan.

As for Nova. . . WTF?

ROBERT RIDER IS SO FUCKING ANNOYING.



Sylar said:


> Ahh I can see it now.
> 
> *I AM VULCAN EMPEROR OF THE GALAXY!!! I AM SUPERIOR TO ALL!!! BOW BEFORE ME!!! ALL WHO OPPOSE ME SHALL PER-*
> 
> *gets nailed by Kitty Bullet*



Fuck win.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 30, 2009)

Robert would've just sh#t himself.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2009)

You give him too much credit.

How would have crawled into a corner, piss and THEN shit himself, while bawling and asking for his mother.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 30, 2009)

SAVE ME RICHIE SAVE ME!!! 

5 minutes later...

Why'd you save me? I had it under control! You're only saving the universe to spite me! I HATE YOU!!! 

[/LinkinPark]


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2009)

pushes dick under the Kitty bullet. Or whatever spasheship has a marvel team member out there these days.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 31, 2009)

Darkhawks jewel is from the M-Krann crystal.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

WoK: Darkhawk was pretty neat.  It was basically "The Loners: Darkhawk" where we see what's going on with him nowadays in the context of Loners.  as a person who enjoyed Loners I didn't mind.  but don't worry at the last minute, ANOTHER Darkhawk appears and basically says he's being chased by aliens ... who then blow up Darkhawk's house while his entire family is in it.

also it reprinted Darkhawk #1 which is his origin story, it was kinda neat.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

oh and in the back of "Invincible Iron Man" there was a 6 page preview of War of Kings #1


*Spoiler*: _here's what happens_ 



after the end of Kingbreaker (presumably), the Starjammers are fleeing from Shi'ar space and are trying to make contact with the kree (they kept the giant shield from Conquest).  Polaris then namedrops and says she's Crystal's sister-in-law and is invited to the wedding (she's still marrying Ronan).  they open the shield for the Starjammers and then close it, which causes the massive war ship that was chasing them blow up into a million pieces


then Polaris is with Crystal while she's fitting her wedding dress.  they talk, Polaris can't understand why she's going through an arranged marriage.  Crystal pretty much drank the kool-aid.  she also goes on a rant about how she does not and never will love Ronan. ... WHile Ronan was within earshot ... with flowers.  he walks away sad

then Lilandra talks to Medusa, Maximus and BB asking for asylum.  they don't answer, and then she pretty much states that Vulcan will definitely tryto invade them at some point and it would be beneficial to have her on their side


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2009)

Poor Ronan


----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2009)

goddamn the Shi'ar are fucked


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

maybe, maybe not.  Depends on what DnA has planned with Darkhawk, I'm sure it has something important to do with the Shi'ar

also Shi'ar get first strike which is a slight edge.



Sylar said:


> Poor Ronan



I know seriously.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2009)

So did Annihilus. Didn't work so well for him. Speaking of, is Galactus supposed to play a role in War of Kings?

Another thing I'm wondering is how the Kree are going to treat Nova especially they were all set on making him an honorary one after the Annihilation Wave.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

What role would Galactus play?

The only thing I see is Vulcan being stupid enough to challenge Galactus.

I bet Annihilus shows up in War of Kings, since he was the former ruler of the Negative Zone.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

it all depends on what role Ravenous wants to play, since he's basically Annihilus' caretaker


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

Then he'll probably sit back, with the typical "let them all fight one another -- I'll reclaim what's left" cliche.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 6, 2009)

Has it actually been hinted that Ravenous would play a role?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

Convention Season has begun






Gage and Faeber are writting 4 online exclusive WoK prequels:
 *Blaastar *- about HOW exactly he became king of the Negative Zone
*Gladiator*- his origin, explains why he blindly follows whoever rules the Empire.
*Crystal* - She reflects on her experiences with the FF and the Avengers and muses about the current situation
*Lilandra*- explains why being empress is so important to her, and also why she didn't turn out evil like her siblings


also


Havok will basically be BB's right hand man in the war and will be leading a new team of Guardians
Black Bolt's Infinity Gem has NOT been forgotten, but it will not play a role in the actually WoK.
Yes the cover of WoK #2 is real, Lilandra actually fights Gladiator.
McKeever's Young Inhumans will not play a major role, but they may appear.
Genis-Vell MIGHT come back, this will be addressed in the WoK prelude issues
Wraith is not in WoK
the BB from WWH was a skrull
No X-Men
plot lines from "Son of M" and "Silent War" will be picked up
Dark Reign and WoK will not intersect.
There MIGHT be skrull infiltrators still running around among the Inhumans
the fact that Blaastar is in control of 42 WILL be acknowledged in Avengers: The Iniative
Galactus and most of his heralds are going to be in "Skaar: Son of Hulk" for the next few months, so they will miss out on WoK
Baby Annihilus will be appearing in "WoK: Ascention"
Cadre K died and they will never be mentioned again
Thanos will not appear because he had an epic death
There are NO plans for a new ongoing when WoK is over.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

Lilandra doing dirty work?

We'll see.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 6, 2009)

Isn't Richard Rider going to be the new Quasar?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

I hope not. I like him as Nova. I think Robbie Rider should try to be the new Quasar but something goes terribly wrong and it causes his head to explode.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think Robbie Rider should try to be the new Quasar but something goes terribly wrong and it causes his head to explode.



I rather have him tortured to death, realizing what it takes and means to be a hero while dying, and preferably shitting himself while doing it.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 7, 2009)

Robbie Rider should be the new Grasshopper.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2009)

> "Genis-Vell? “Guardians #11




FUCK YEAR!


phyla's new costume is very damn retarded however


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 7, 2009)

Genis-Vell coming back? After what he's been through?

Oh bloody well.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm onboard the Darkhawk train.  Woo, woo!


----------



## Quasar (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like another space police corps


----------



## Thorn (Feb 7, 2009)

They're the Power Rangers of space.

SPACE PATROL DELTA!


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 7, 2009)

So having just read Nova 21, I wanna ask this before I go to sleep and forget: does anyone else thinks Worldmind might be infected with some Phalanx programming? He says that Rich has been "deselected". Reminds me of the Phalanx 'selects'. Or mebbe I'm just reading too much into it...

Just thought I'd mention it. Well, I'm off to bed then.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I kinda hoped darkhawk was like, a shiar thing, what with all the bird thematics.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 7, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So having just read Nova 21, I wanna ask this before I go to sleep and forget: does anyone else thinks Worldmind might be infected with some Phalanx programming?



I have the same thoughts.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 7, 2009)

No Worldmind is simply sick of having the Nova corps wiped out every single time so he is rapidly expanding it. Richard Rider was a loser before the Nova force came into his life and its human nature to want to be special. His brother on the other hand is a little, jealous, virgin prick, who should be burned to death.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 7, 2009)

The quote said the infinity gem will NOT have a roll in WoK.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 7, 2009)

^ Marvel's space drama continues to fail in that case.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2009)

Deviate said:


> ^ Marvel's space drama continues to fail in that case.



wut you talking bout


----------



## Deviate (Feb 7, 2009)

Ever since Annihilation ended there has been a slow but ever present drop in quality from Marvel's space continuity. 

In Conquest there was nothing noteworthy I can remember, EXCEPT for that one bad ass cover of Ultron. 

Guardians started off pretty interesting, but since the team disbanded I haven't really cared for any of the characters except for Star Lord. (And of course for that Russian dog, but that goes without saying)

Nova is still pretty damn good, but I fear the epic fail that is *Robert Rider* ().

WoK has some potential in theory. I don't like BB growing a new set of balls. The Kree now look like weak fodder and ronan should be no one's bitch. I know he never wanted to rule, but I'm pretty sure he didn't want to be someone's bitch either. Putting that aside, Vulcan is involved. I have not liked any comic in which Vulcan was involved. If this storyline doesn't kill off Vulcan, I can safely safe I have no future plans on caring for the Shiar.

I do have very high hopes for Dark Hawk though.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #10_


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _X-Men: Kingbreaker #3_


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _X-Men: Kingbreaker #3_



You know what that intro panel of Rachel means right? She's finally gone Super Saiyajin.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 13, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> You know what that intro panel of Rachel means right? She's finally gone Super Saiyajin.



I've long hypothesized from "Jesus" Cable and Shaman X-Man days that the blue-coloured TK is a higher along the psionic spectrum, such as the usual yellow TK in the past. Even Psynapse threw some little comment relating to this.

Of course, I could be seeing nothing more than just a colour change by the artist, 3 times now.


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2009)

Normally i'm not this interested in the Marvel space stuff, but thats one hot painting of Polaris!

Also i seem to have lost track of some of my backstorys, does Rachel once again have access to the Phoenix force? Or is it just her "normal" powers taking the form of the Phoenix again?


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 13, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I've long hypothesized from "Jesus" Cable and Shaman X-Man days that the blue-coloured TK is a higher along the psionic spectrum, such as the usual yellow TK in the past. Even Psynapse threw some little comment relating to this.
> 
> Of course, I could be seeing nothing more than just a colour change by the artist, 3 times now.



Interesting. I've all always just considered the various color shifts for psionic energy artist preferences. Jean Grey always used violet colored TK, right? And Hellion used green colored TK. 

Hummmm. Keep on going down this track and we end up with the Marvel version of DC's emotional spectrum.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2009)

I always thought the color of the TK depended on each mindfucker's personality.
I mean, Psilocke is violet, and there is no way she's stronger than Jean who was red, but she is > Jullian who is green. So that fucks up the order.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

> *WAR OF KINGS #3 (of 6)
> Written by ANDY LANNING & DAN ABNETT
> Penciled by PAUL PELLETIER
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON
> ...










> *WAR OF KINGS: ASCENSION #2 (of 4)
> Written by ANDY LANNING & DAN ABNETT
> Penciled by WELLINTON ALVES
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON*
> ...










> *NOVA #25
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by ANDREA DI VITO
> Cover by DANIEL ACUÑA*
> ...










> *GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #14
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by BRAD WALKER
> Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2009)

Poor Nova Corps


never catch a break


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2009)

WOK has one lame ass CGI cover


----------



## Sylar (Feb 17, 2009)

> The Nova Corps rushes to the front line of the terrible conflagration between the Shi’Ar Imperium and the Kree Empire—*and gets decimated*!



Goodbye Robert Rider!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

so here's my random guess.

Richard stays Quasar at the end of the current arc and over the course of WoK becomes Nova Prime again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn right.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2009)

No Peter Quill = DAMN WRONG


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 17, 2009)

Taleran said:


> No Peter Quill = DAMN WRONG


He _has_ basically turned into Civil War Tony Stark for using telepathy to form the team. Give him time. He'll do something ridonculously awesome and get back on the team.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 17, 2009)

Quill's going to solo the entire Shi'ar Empire.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

ok I'm intrigued: who is in the cacoon?


also apparently the WoK leads to the badoon ruled universe from the original Guardians series.


also the Legion of Sup- Imperial Guard is back.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2009)

Thorn said:


> Quill's going to solo the entire Shi'ar Empire.



And the Kree. And the Skrulls.

And will try the Celestial race.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 18, 2009)

Wasn't there some third "invasion" type of thing going to happen soon? (Adam Warlock or the Celestials may have mentioned it)


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

the 5th host?

that's being addressed in the current Eternals arc


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #22 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah, the "perks" of being a Nova Centurion.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

the ending of the new issue


----------



## Sylar (Feb 26, 2009)

Richard no :luigicry:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the ending of the new issue



I'm not worried.

It gives him an excuse to take up Quasar's powers.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 26, 2009)

How long will he be Quasar for?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2009)

if the covers are to be believed a couple issues


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



boy is Ego gonna pissed when he wakes up




though if I had never had heard of Mogo, I might have been more impressed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isnt that kinda the point


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Ego predates Mogo aswell


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

But Mogo is more impressive. I heard of Ego before Mogo, but I quickly forgot him. Mogo howevver, an entire planet being a corps agent, had me go "bzzz"


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 27, 2009)

Mind Control Corps 

They kinda are killing Richard Rider with this story line, theres no way hes going to get back the Nova powers unless he takes down the World Mind.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so here's my random guess.
> 
> Richard stays Quasar at the end of the current arc and over the course of WoK becomes Nova Prime again.



**


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, he'll have to deal with a Nova-powered Ego first.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 27, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, he'll have to deal with a Nova-powered Ego first.



When did the homicidal planet start dishing out cosmic powers, are sure you guys aren't thinking of someone else or has another Ego come on the scene recently

whoops I misread, so are you saying the homicidal planet has got Nova's Powers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2009)

Ego IS the new Nova HQ. Worldmind is there, and so is now the Nova Force.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Deviate (Mar 4, 2009)

WoK


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was surprised Ronan and Black Bolt were taken down so quickly...


----------



## shit (Mar 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Ronan the Sad Guy.

Those Shiars run a tight operation when they're not facing only six dudes.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ronan getting beat that easily after what he did during the Annihilation Wave was pretty bad. 

And I like how Gladiator all but came out and said that Vulcan was one of the worst rulers in the history of the Shi'ar.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

it's funny how Vulcan (Marvel's Superboy-Prime) is the Shi'ar Emperor which basically makes him the leader of the Imperial Guard (Marvel's Legion of Super-Heroes)


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2009)

I liked the first issue only because the people who make the first strike in events like this are the bad guys which will result in Black Bolt taking names and destroying faces


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmmm, I really don't know. My thoughts on it are pretty mixed. It was a good intro and so on, but it wasn't exactly what I hoped for.

I guess nothing Marvel does for quite some time will ever compare to Annihilation...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2009)

that was also alot due to who they got to write it


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 5, 2009)

Taleran said:


> that was also alot due to who they got to write it



I know. Just that it's hard to really feel much of anything after Annihilation and Sinestro Corps War...


----------



## shit (Mar 5, 2009)

I like this more than Annihilation. Sure Nova's introduction was cool, but the rest of the story didn't appeal to me much, especially how it ended. Thanos got pwnt by someone who hasn't had any significance since, and Galactus was used as a big battery which had been done before and after Annihilation. All kinda bleh to me, but that's just my opinion; I can't deny it was a very well put together story, and I'm sure it's some of y'all's favorite book.

War of Kings is right up my alley really cuz it mixes space Marvel, which I'm tentative to get into, with established characters from Earth like the Xternals and Inhumans which will make the transition a lot easier for me than it was for Anni and Conquest.

Speaking of Conquest, I thought the Phalanx were the dumbest villains ever and that its only real saving grace was that team made of the raccoon and tree and bug guy. Those guys are totally awesome, but the arc itself was way more bleh than Anni.

And that's my thoughts on pretty much all things space Marvel in my second post in this thread.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2009)

All the things that made Ronan cool in Annihilation. . . all undone.

Damn it.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2009)

Hopefully he gets his moment to shine


----------



## Sylar (Mar 5, 2009)

War of Kings ends with Ronan bashing Gladiator's head in with his hammer.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

so he kills Gladiator AFTER he turns on Vulcan?


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2009)

I actually enjoyed War of Kings more than i expected, definately following this. In just one Issue more epic things happened than in all 7 of Secret Invasion 

...and you shall pay in blood!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2009)

they need to shoot squirrel girl into space next


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #11 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2009)

And I still keep thinking about Teddy


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2009)

I wonder if Teddy will ever meet Phylla


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2009)

The though has came to mind before.


Phylla: Hey Teddy, I'm your sister, Capitan Marvel, I don't know if you've heard of me before, but I helped save the universe quite a few times now. I hope you like to get to know me. What have you done?



Teddy: I stoped a couple of burglars, Kang the conquerer, lost the civil war, and let the last remaining survivors of the skrull race, some of your greatest alies against the anihalation wave, die like fodder walking onto genocide. 

Phylla: Kang the who?

Also, I wonder wich one will came out to the other one first.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2009)

wait is that Genis behind Mar?  NO


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2009)

wasn't gennis Teddy's other brother?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah, and he was awesome


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2009)

He sounds dead


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2009)

hes coming back apparently


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> The though has came to mind before.
> 
> 
> Phylla: Hey Teddy, I'm your sister, Capitan Marvel, I don't know if you've heard of me before, but I helped save the universe quite a few times now. I hope you like to get to know me. What have you done?
> ...



You forgot to mention how Teddy wanting to play superhero mattered more than unifying an entire race... The divisions between Skrull worlds basically made it so that each planet or sector is facing the Annihilation by itself rather than having the entire skrull worlds together for a defensive. Heck, if he actually practiced some serious responsibility and figure out at the same time that it should be pretty sweet to rule an entire interstellar race, the whole Secret Invasion thing could of been avoided...

Yes, I really want someone to tell Teddy that he in part is responsible for mass genocide. Only in part of course, but enough to make it clear that he's a douche.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2009)

inorite?
Xavin tries to say something, but he's too in love with him.

I actually blame it on the writers. I have nothing against a sixteen year old at best not wanting to leave his home and his loved ones to lead an intergalatic empire just yet, so the anihalation wave is so and so, (why no one remembered to pick him up during the wave, is beyond me), and he did do a sort of responsible-ish compromise. The Superskrull shapeshifted as Teddy could hold.. For a while.
But the skrull invasion 

That was just Bendis not giving a crap about either Teddy or Xavin.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, and he was awesome



I remember Genis-Vell's last on-going, where the writer tried to do what Morrison did with Animal Man.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2009)

> hes coming back apparently


they never said anything remotely close to this.  they simply said "fans of Genis should read #11"


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2009)

Green Lantern said:


> I freaking love space opera!!!


----------



## Slice (Mar 10, 2009)

Awesomeness


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _X-Men: Kingbreaker #4 preview_


----------



## shit (Mar 13, 2009)

Vulcan wanted to rule together with Havok???? That's one on me.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2009)

where the hell did you get that from?


----------



## shit (Mar 13, 2009)

the last panel of the preview you just posted


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2009)

oh I skimmed.

anyways *ALL* evil space villains say that, every single one, nearly without exception


----------



## shit (Mar 13, 2009)

I expected more megalomania from Vulcan than that.  At least this kinda explains why he hasn't killed the Xternals yet.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 13, 2009)

Is that a venom symbiote on the Raza guy? Cool.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2009)

so next week, we're getting FOUR WoK related books:

Kingbreaker #4
Nova #23
GotG #12
Darkhawk #2


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #12 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _War of Kings: Darkhawk #2 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #23 preview_


----------



## shit (Mar 20, 2009)

Guardians of the Galaxy lack Rocket Raccoon and Groot. Who gives a damn about Phylla and Drax being almost kinda maybe dead, and what does that have to do with WoK anyway?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Quasar vs. Maelstrom!

DAMN!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2009)

> *WAR OF KINGS #4 (of 6)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by PAUL PELLETIER
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON
> ...








> *WAR OF KINGS: ASCENSION #3 (of 4)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by WELLINTON ALVES
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON
> ...





> *WAR OF KINGS: SAVAGE WORLD OF SKAAR
> Written by CHRISTOS N. GAGE
> Penciled by CLAYTON HENRY
> Cover by PAUL PELLETIER*
> ...








> *NOVA #26
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by ANDREA DI VITO
> Cover by DANIEL ACUÑA
> ...








> *GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #15
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by BRAD WALKER
> Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA*
> ...


----------



## shit (Mar 23, 2009)

Theeeeere's my Rocket Raccoon. pek


----------



## Sylar (Mar 23, 2009)

> Nova Prime goes to war! It’s high tech, full throttle sci-fi combat mayhem as the Human Rocket blasts into the firestorm to find and rescue the Corps centurions swept up in the catastrophe! And one of them is a certain Robbie Rider...missing and *presumed dead*!



Abnett? Lanning? Please? I don't ask for much. Please let this happen. I'm begging you...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2009)

you ask for a lot  though


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2009)

a short interview with DnA


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2009)

nice pages, crap interview


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Theeeeere's my Rocket Raccoon. pek



I know 

... but why isn't he shooting Cosmo?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2009)

Kingbreaker was kinda pointless in the end, really just a half asses way to set up Vulcan.

GotG was pretty good, partially sets up some stuff for WoK, but I'm sure it'll play a major role in DnA's long terms plan for the Marvel cosmic verse.

Darkhawk, like Kingbreaker, was filler to set up the character's role, but I just damn enjoyed this mini.

Nova was pretty good.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 25, 2009)

I liked the little twist with the doctor in Nova.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 25, 2009)

She's smart, hot, and a double agent for a terrorist group, if he leaves the planet without tapping it...:taichou

Anyway, I still need to read Darkhawk. Nova and Guardians were okay.


----------



## Id (Mar 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Kingbreaker was kinda pointless in the end, really just a half asses way to set up Vulcan.
> 
> GotG was pretty good, partially sets up some stuff for WoK, but I'm sure it'll play a major role in DnA's long terms plan for the Marvel cosmic verse.
> 
> ...


It seems as Vulcan/Black Bolt are not the biggest bad boys to confront each other. Jean/Phoenix sapped the Force right out of Rachael.  And Oblivion made a kick ass appearances. Cosmic Forces are at hand, lets kill the universe.


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2009)

Skaar's actually getting interesting


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2009)

> It seems as Vulcan/Black Bolt are not the biggest bad boys to confront each other. Jean/Phoenix sapped the Force right out of Rachael. And Oblivion made a kick ass appearances. Cosmic Forces are at hand, lets kill the universe.


Jean developments are going to happen on Earth if solicits are to be believed.

but yeah Oblivion and the other pantheons do seem to be playing a major role (Starhawk said that WoK would "end everything")


----------



## Id (Mar 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Jean developments are going to happen on Earth if solicits are to be believed.
> 
> but yeah Oblivion and the other pantheons do seem to be playing a major role (Starhawk said that WoK would "end everything")



I am looking forward to a cosmic confrontation.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _War of Kings #2 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2009)

My question:

Will finally see Black Bolt give a scream in this? A REAL scream?


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 27, 2009)

It'll be like Dr. Manhattan's "LEAVE ME ALONE!" but instead of teleporting everyone out of the building, the universe will implode.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2009)

At this point I can see 4 potential spin-off books:

Darkhawk + Talon
The Starjammers
Inhumans
Imperial Guard


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2009)

Well aren't Darkhawk and Talon going to be in War of Kings: Ascension (whatever that is)?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Darkhawk, most likely.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2009)

> Well aren't Darkhawk and Talon going to be in War of Kings: Ascension (whatever that is)?


I said *spin-off*, Ascension is a tie-in


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2009)

WoK: Darkhawk, like Kingbreaker and SI: Inhumans was a "from point A to point B" story, bridging the Darkhawk from Runaways/The Loners and Nova and setting up Ascension


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

Runaways. Making your Space Adventures better through having no real relevance whatsoever ^_^.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2009)

Admit it Ban you want Karolina's people and Xavin to be involved somehow don't you?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

By Gooba, I do.
I haven't gotten over of how complettly shagged they got in SI.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2009)

IGN advanced review


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 2, 2009)

I personally think it deserves a 9.5.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice to see the Inhumans kicking Vulcan's pasty ass but when does Ronan get to shine?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ronan's time to shine was when he was in the hospital.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2009)

He hasn't gone back to Annihilation badassness though, not completely.

I mean, he was fucking nerfed in Conquest.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

Vulcan getting played like a chump by the Inhumans


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _War of Kings: Ascension #1 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

No crappy Taliboa(?) art this time!!!!


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2009)

I really like their use of Maximus not as a villain but as the Mad Technician


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah. Me too.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

you can tell he's having so much fun


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sorry for bringing it up again but why is Ronan, the guy who beat the everloving sh#t out of Ravenous, being treated like some worthless D lister who can't stand up to those pussies from the Shi'ar (Hell the Shi'ar needed both the Skrulls and Kree nearly being wiped out before even getting the balls to attack)? If he spends the entire WoK just laying in that damn bed, I'll be pissed.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

The Shi'ar once wiped out about 70% of all Kree life last time they went to war 

also you know Vulcan, "why fight him now when I can behead him while he's taking a shit"


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2009)

And Sentry stalemated Galactus.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2009)

Did you know Squirrel Girl was busy fighting the G-Man during world war hulk. It's Word Of God canon.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2009)

Sylar said:


> And Sentry stalemated Galactus.



yeah but the Shi'ar thing was on Panel


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah, those Negabombs are monsters.  the fact that the Inhumans and Kree are still alive is incredible


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2009)

Black Bolt should use Space Gem, damn it.

Or at least, try mentioning it.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2009)

that was the entire point of that Illuminati issue to put the gems out of play forever


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

I think Rosemann (the main editor behind all the Marvel Space stories) said that the Space Gem would be addressed in the near future, but not during WoK


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 3, 2009)

Taleran said:


> that was the entire point of that Illuminati issue to put the gems out of play forever



I really doubt Namor would not use it if his kingdom was threatened.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I really doubt Namor would not use it if his *pride *was threatened.


Can you really blame him?  Bitches better reco.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 3, 2009)

I have to think that Namor's gem is his trump card against Osborn and the other members of the Cabal.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2009)

That and Doom and Emma and Loki.
Namor had allready forged all of those alliances before Osborn, except with the Hood wich only goes to proove exactly what that little pedo twat is worth in MU.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

lol how quickly people forget


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2009)

what did people forget
What is that thing?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

Black Bolt trying to kill Lilandra


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2009)

Blackbolt dosen't _try_ to kill anyone, he curses in a general direction and nukes go off


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2009)

He "whispers" a curse, and THEN nukes go off.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> lol how quickly people forget



When did that happen?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

Inhumans vol. 3

After the Shi'ar anally sodomized the Kree, they occupied their territory for years.  So Ronan decided that since Inhumans were "the future" (no DnA did not make this up), he kidnapped them and tried to use them to fight a guerilla war against the Shi'ar

long story short:

shit blew up, and Attilan had to relocate to the Moon


----------



## Deviate (Apr 7, 2009)

> shit blew up, and Attilan had to relocate to the Moon



Ah. I always wondered why the moved to the moon.

So, is any of this being mentioned in WoK?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2009)

Ahum, it is the WOK premise.
It's all about BlackBolt deciding to whoop some ass on everyone that has fucked with the royal family.
First the skrull (and by accident attack the shi'ar) and then the kree.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

> So, is any of this being mentioned in WoK?


I think it got a paragraph or two in the Sagas book.

but in spirit, it is a true stepping stone to WoK.  but they don'tr seem to mention it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 7, 2009)

I still like to see a Celestial civil war.

Nothing like a big, fucking epic cosmic war by the big powers.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

if anything like that happened, they'd probably just get Tiamut and the Fulcrum to end it before it even begins


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2009)

@ Ascension #1

*what a tweest*


----------



## Sylar (Apr 8, 2009)

Was the Cosmic Rod something that's been used before or is it new?


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 9, 2009)

The cosmic control rod was used by Annihilus; it basically gives him cosmic powers.

...It really sucks to be Darkhawk.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> if anything like that happened, they'd probably just get Tiamut and the Fulcrum to end it before it even begins



On that point, most people believe Fulcrum is also another name for TOAA. I'm inclined to agree as well.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2009)

Blackbolt vs Gladiator looks to be the more interesting fight during this event.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Warlock should use the Soul Gem and PWN whinebaby Vulcan.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2009)

Doesn't one of the Illuminati have the Soul Gem?


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2009)

Didn't Dr. Strange get it?

Knowing him he'll try to give it to whoever becomes the next Sorcerer Supreme.

The moron.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2009)

Or lost it.

Most likely.


----------



## Quasar (Apr 13, 2009)

It looks like Vulcan and Blackbolt might not have a direct confrontation


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2009)

Quasar said:


> It looks like Vulcan and Blackbolt might not have a direct confrontation



. . . You serious?


----------



## shit (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd like to see Warlock lose, even if it means Vulcan wins.


----------



## Quasar (Apr 13, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I'd like to see Warlock lose, even if it means Vulcan wins.



Why is that?


----------



## shit (Apr 13, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Why is that?



I don't think he's very developed as a character, and I think a loss would benefit him more. I don't care for his origin or basically anything about him, and he's one of the reasons I didn't care for Conquest, despite Ultron's gravitas.

Considering he's just so used to being the most powerful guy in the room, I'd love to see him get thumped by inferiority complex Vulcan. He'd really rub it in Warlock's face too, which would be funny to me.


----------



## Id (Apr 13, 2009)

Aside from the Soul Gem, what made Warlock So powerful; both Classic and Current?


----------



## Quasar (Apr 14, 2009)

Id said:


> Aside from the Soul Gem, what made Warlock So powerful; both Classic and Current?



His big heart


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 14, 2009)

Id said:


> Aside from the Soul Gem, what made Warlock So powerful; both Classic and Current?



Like Thanos, he was outside the influence of Chaos and Order, which made him a wildcard to the cosmics, and omniscience to a small degree.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2009)

Mahou Sensei Negima Ch.248
Mahou Sensei Negima Ch.248


apparently Star-Lord and his team are on Vulcan's side, as are Drax and Phylla


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2009)

Woot! Vulcan is getting more troops... not that the Emperor would need it. 

lol Cosmic Checkmate


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 15, 2009)

Drax and Phylla....are siding with....Vulcan?  Fucking Summers are just pimp.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 15, 2009)

nah, they 're just fighting either way, and the "way" is going to be against BB's for fuck's sake.


----------



## Id (Apr 15, 2009)

Damn I would be looking forward to Phyla vs. Rachael. But then Jean decided to pull the plug.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 15, 2009)

lol, jean.


Hey jean, your two brothers in law are down there in ternal combat.

Care to like, DEM this thing once and for all?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2009)

Well the Guardians have to pretty pissed about the whole Star-Lord being thrown in the Negative Zone thing...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #13 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

> *MIGHTY AVENGERS #27
> Written by DAN SLOTT
> Pencils by KHOI PHAM
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC
> ...







> *WAR OF KINGS #5 (of 6)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by PAUL PELLETIER
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON
> ...









> *WAR OF KINGS: ASCENSION #4 (of 4)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by WELLINTON ALVES
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON*
> ...









> *WAR OF KINGS: WARRIORS #1 (of 2)
> Written by CHRISTOS N. GAGE
> Penciled by MAHMUD ASRAR & CARLOS MAGNO
> Cover by PAUL RENAUD
> ...








> *GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #16
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by WES CRAIG
> Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA*
> ...








> *NOVA #27
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by ANDREA DI VITO
> Cover by DANIEL ACUÑA*
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.religionfacts.com/buddhism/symbols/lotus.htm

DnA interview


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 22, 2009)

The Unspoken, eh?

What's next? The Blind?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 22, 2009)

Man... I really, REALLY hate WOK Ascension.


----------



## Quasar (Apr 22, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Man... I really, REALLY hate WOK Ascension.



Why? Its kinda like Wanted. The weapons of FATE!!


----------



## Id (Apr 22, 2009)

Showdown Black Bolt vs Vulcan. Fuck yea


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2009)

the way Medusa completely shot down Starlord


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #24 preview_


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2009)

Robert get out of my damn Nova book! :wario:


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 25, 2009)

Fucking Nova Newbs.

Even their Nova Prime-Lite was about to get side-slapped by some Shi'ar without a name-tag.

Why the fuck WorldMind thinks this is any better than what Richard would have done is beyond me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope the Nova newbs all die.

Teach Worldmind a thing or two.

But then, it would just recruit more.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2009)

Worldmind is the stupidest supercomputer ever.


----------



## shit (Apr 25, 2009)

That's a lotta lazers, pew pew.

I dunno, I can't really blame Worldmind. It's like dumping your wife for a young, dumber chick. Seems like the most logical choice... until you get her to go to the store or try to cook.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I hope the Nova newbs all die.
> 
> Teach Worldmind a thing or two.
> 
> But then, it would just recruit more.



They all die. You got your wish. Don't forget to thank Stronian crazy, pink behind.

It really says a lot when your Nova newb has no idea who Liandra is... Poor dumb little Japanese chick. She was actually dumb enough to attack Gladiator. Before that, some random Nova newb was stupid enough to stand in Gladiator's way and demand that he stops. It's like they don't know a damn thing about the people they are ordered to mess with.


Sylar said:


> Worldmind is the stupidest supercomputer ever.



True. Common sense should dictate that the Imperial Guard popping up leads to an instant bloodbath. Even more so when Gladiator's Imperial Guard is called back to Vulcan...while Strontian, crazy chick version of Gladiator, and Praetorians decide to use Nova newbies as target practice... 

Dumbest alien supercomputer AI indeed. Seriously though, it's incredibly out of character and makes very little sense when you think about it.

By the way, Rider makes for a cool Quasar. He makes the costume and overall powers look kind of badass. Wendell on the other hand...


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2009)

R2D2 > Worldminds.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 29, 2009)

This current issue was a huge show of utter rape. They didn't have a chance in hell with their lack of experience...f**k it, lack of common sense that should of been beaten into their skulls.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2009)

See now I'm imagining all those retards going against Annihilus and his forces...

And its such a great thought. pek

Richard is a badass Quasar BTW.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 30, 2009)

Richard can use Kage-Bunshin now, eh?


----------



## Told You Sentry is GAR (Apr 30, 2009)

Cant wait till Vulcan fucks up Blackbolt. Vulcan is a great character


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 30, 2009)

Gladiator was pretty badass.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2009)

fucking called the Ego thing


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2009)

Well it really was kind of obvious in hindsight.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2009)

Told You Sentry is GAR said:


> Cant wait till Vulcan fucks up Blackbolt. Vulcan is a great character



Who would dare ban this person?! He speaks truth!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2009)

TWF said:


> R2D2 > Worldminds.



That's not really fair. R2-D2 is one of the most powerful SW characters ever, if not THE most powerful.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 1, 2009)

You know...after reading Nova...I really wouldn't mind Richard just sticking with the Quasar powers. He looks cool in the outfit (a lot better than I thought he would and a lot better than Wendall somehow) and he is using the powers in a nice way.

And after the Nova massacre...well I'd rather not wear the suit after it was put in the mulcher.


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2009)

I recently reread Jenkin's Inhumans again.

Black Bolt is seriously one of the greatest characters in superhero comics, superb characterization by Jenkins.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

Pity that he'll probably job to Vulcan. . . and if you think otherwise, you're giving Marvel too much credit.


----------



## Deviate (May 2, 2009)

Lol

Preview for WOK # 3


----------



## shit (May 3, 2009)

Medusa: We want to experiment on your peopl-

Ronan: Sounds awesome, where do I sign?


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2009)

well if fucking around with the human genome made the inhumans, might as well see what it'll do to a Kree, they ARE at war :xzaru


----------



## shit (May 3, 2009)

Ronan's been trying to get rid of this job ever since he's got it. He hated being a leader, and that's the bottom of it I think.


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2009)

also does it seem like Crystal is suffering from Rose Red Syndrome? (Fables reference)


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also does it seem like Crystal is suffering from Rose Red Syndrome? (Fables reference)



I'm quite sure that Rose Red Syndrome is worlds more sick and sad... Gotta love that scene with Blue telling her off.


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2009)

I meant a lighter version of it.


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I meant a lighter version of it.



You think she's falling for him because of the "IV drip?"


----------



## Bergelmir (May 3, 2009)

Whats the Rose Red sydrome? Kinda like how kidnapped people sometimes fall in love with their kidnappers?


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2009)

that's stockholm syndrome

RRS its when you fall for someone who you've turned down before because they're either dying or very injured.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 3, 2009)

Oh, gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## Taleran (May 6, 2009)

That was a damn predictable issue although Rocket and Groot were awesome


----------



## neodragzero (May 6, 2009)

It felt strangely short and lacking to me...


----------



## Quasar (May 6, 2009)

Vulcan is now officially fucked. His own top general is secretly against him, he lost his heaviest hitter. Its over for him. WOK is going to be boring for me now i know it will be all about Vulcan fighting a losing battle. And I wonder what Maximus meant by changing the Shiar? Terrigen Mist bombs perhaps....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2009)

I still have the feeling that Black Bolt will job to Vulcan.


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2009)

indeed, because I've been reading up on some of BB's past appearances because I honestly see *ABSOLUTELY NO* possible way for Vulcan to EVER defeat Black Bolt in any possible way that doesn't involved a lobotomized and drunk BB


----------



## Quasar (May 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I still have the feeling that Black Bolt will job to Vulcan.



Your just saying that because you feel like whatever you wish for the opposite will happen 
I cant see how Vulcan can win, everyone is against him. His only hope is if he somehow makes an alliance with Ravenous. I doubt that will happen though. War of Kings is basically the quick downfall of Vulcan. Someone tell me though why he is he disliked so much?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> indeed, because I've been reading up on some of BB's past appearances because I honestly see *ABSOLUTELY NO* possible way for Vulcan to EVER defeat Black Bolt in any possible way that doesn't involved a lobotomized and drunk BB


Black Bolt could recruit the Hulk and win without lobotomy and liquor. :ho



Quasar said:


> Your just saying that because you feel like whatever you wish for the opposite will happen
> I cant see how Vulcan can win, everyone is against him. His only hope is if he somehow makes an alliance with Ravenous. I doubt that will happen though. War of Kings is basically the quick downfall of Vulcan. Someone tell me though why he is he disliked so much?


Vulcan is win. Those who don't like him... FEEAR MEEEE!!!


----------



## Taleran (May 6, 2009)

pick kinda related


----------



## neodragzero (May 6, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Your just saying that because you feel like whatever you wish for the opposite will happen
> I cant see how Vulcan can win, everyone is against him. His only hope is if he somehow makes an alliance with Ravenous. I doubt that will happen though. War of Kings is basically the quick downfall of Vulcan. Someone tell me though why he is he disliked so much?



He's like Superboy Prime...but somehow even more of a whiner and less cool. He makes just about any sociopathic ruler look intelligent and sane by comparison.


----------



## Quasar (May 6, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> He's like Superboy Prime...but somehow even more of a whiner and less cool. He makes just about any sociopathic ruler look intelligent and sane by comparison.



I disagree. Vulcan has never defeated anyone more powerful than himself, he seems to get weaker everytime he is shown for example he used to be able to effortlessly defeat Havok, until Havok started absorbing suns.His takeover of the Shiar was not really PIS and was somewhat acceptable. His actions never seem to affect the Marvel Universe on a big scale. Personally i think people are still whiny about Adam X not being the 3rd Summers child.


----------



## neodragzero (May 6, 2009)

Quasar said:


> I disagree. Vulcan has never defeated anyone more powerful than himself, he seems to get weaker everytime he is shown for example he used to be able to effortlessly defeat Havok, until Havok started absorbing suns.His takeover of the Shiar was not really PIS and was somewhat acceptable. His actions never seem to affect the Marvel Universe on a big scale. Personally i think people are still whiny about Adam X not being the 3rd Summers child.



How exactly do you disagree again? I said nothing about Vulcan's win record, whether or not his takeover of the Shiar was PIS, and how he affects the Marvel Universe. I just find him less interesting, and somewhat more lame, than Superboy Prime. One is a character that carries more impact while the other is a character that creates a collective yawn.


----------



## Quasar (May 6, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> How exactly do you disagree again? I said nothing about Vulcan's win record, whether or not his takeover of the Shiar was PIS, and how he affects the Marvel Universe. I just find him less interesting, and somewhat more lame, than Superboy Prime. One is a character that carries more impact while the other is a character that creates a collective yawn.



If it wasn't for him there would be no War of KIngs


----------



## neodragzero (May 7, 2009)

Quasar said:


> If it wasn't for him there would be no War of KIngs



Here's the thing though, it's not exactly like it's hard to push through some other villain to take over the Shiar. There's a crap load that could of banged Deathbird and make D'ken dumb enough to turn his back on them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

You'd dare insult the emperor?!


----------



## neodragzero (May 7, 2009)

I'm simply insulting a heretic.

There is only one Emperor. The God-Emperor of Mankind.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

you're lies are nothing but lies.


----------



## neodragzero (May 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> you're lies are nothing but lies.



And a heretic speaks as a heretic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 7, 2009)

He serves for the pleasure of Empress Lil'andra.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> He serves for the pleasure of Empress Lil'andra.



You know, that part kinda pissed me off. I hope Blastarr or somebody comes to join Vulcan.


----------



## Quasar (May 7, 2009)

He will probably get the Raptors on his side. They seem to have something to do with the Primal Shiar ; wings, talons.... still they will lose seeing that Darkhawk will be a wanted man after this.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Quasar said:


> He will probably get the Raptors on his side. They seem to have something to do with the Primal Shiar ; wings, talons.... still they will lose seeing that Darkhawk will be a wanted man after this.



A wanted man? I must read Ascension.


----------



## Z (May 7, 2009)

Gladiator.


----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2009)

but seriously what could Vulcan do to BB that wouldn't just make him angrier?

also I foresee a big ass fight between Gladiator and his cousin


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2009)

Shi'ar?

More like Sucki'ar.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

We used to be friends Sylar.


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2009)

Are we really not friends anymore M0?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Of course we are.


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2009)

gammyr alaert

Sylar: are we not friends anymore?

m0: of course


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

what's gammry?


----------



## Quasar (May 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> what's gammry?





Kilowog said:


> *ga*mm*y*r *al*a*ert*



.........................


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Gammyr = teh ghey... Ok?


----------



## shit (May 7, 2009)

Will I get yelled at if I want Gladiator to die for this outrage?


----------



## Quasar (May 7, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Will I get yelled at if I want Gladiator to die for this outrage?



No you will not. Instead you will be embraced


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Will I get yelled at if I want Gladiator to die for this outrage?



He betrayed the emperor, death is too nice of a punishment.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 7, 2009)

so let me get this straight

Gladiator has been around for over 30 years

and he is only now taking that all important *"Decide for my self"* character Step?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 7, 2009)

War of Kings is better than I thought so far

But my expectations were so low that it's my previous comment isn't a compliment


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> so let me get this straight
> 
> Gladiator has been around for over 30 years
> 
> and he is only now taking that all important *"Decide for my self"* character Step?



It's because he wants to sex up Lilandra.


----------



## Quasar (May 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's because he wants to sex up Lilandra.



That he does. Well seriously what is stopping Gladiator from storming unto Vulcans ship and ending this? Also we should make a poll on who will finally kill/defeat(most likely kill of the face of the multiverse) Vulcan. Personally I think Gladiator will steal kill of Blackbolt.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Quasar said:


> That he does. Well seriously what is stopping Gladiator from storming unto Vulcans ship and ending this?


fear? :ho


Quasar said:


> Also we should make a poll on who will finally kill/defeat(most likely kill of the face of the multiverse) Vulcan. Personally I think Gladiator will steal kill of Blackbolt.


Vulcan will live.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's because he wants to sex up Lilandra.



then why did he turn on her in the first place...AGAIN


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

because he's shy?


----------



## Deviate (May 7, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> then why did he turn on her in the first place...AGAIN



'Cause the best way to get into a woman's vagina is by turning on her.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2009)

He knos that that the false Emperor cannot rule. 

DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPEROR!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2009)

Yes. Death to Black Bolt.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2009)

War of Kings is alright so far, but Annihilation still tops it for me. But it's better than Conquest, by far.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2009)

I that if no jobbing is done, the confrontation between Vulcan and BB will be as embarrassingly one-sided as when BB vs Maximus in Jenkins Inhumans, except instead of a hug, BB twists his head off


----------



## Z (May 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I that if no jobbing is done, the confrontation between Vulcan and BB will be as embarrassingly one-sided as when BB vs Maximus in Jenkins Inhumans, except instead of a hug, BB twists his head off




I don't see what Vulcan can do to him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Kilowog said:
> 
> 
> > I that if no jobbing is done, the confrontation between Vulcan and BB will be as embarrassingly one-sided as when BB vs Maximus in Jenkins Inhumans, except instead of a hug, BB twists his head off
> ...



He could stab him in the back with a really big sword.


----------



## Quasar (May 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I that if no jobbing is done, the confrontation between Vulcan and BB will be as embarrassingly one-sided as when BB vs Maximus in Jenkins Inhumans, except instead of a hug, BB twists his head off



Thats if BB screams off the bat. I think some people severly underestimate Vulcan. Vulcan who single handedly beat the x-men like they were his stepsons(c wat i did thur), Vulcan who was single handedly defeating the Imperial Guard only to be taken out by Gladiator. If BB fights like how he usually does it will be a good fight, until he eventually screams and rips the space time continuim causing the next cosmic event...END GAME


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2009)

Quasar said:


> I think some people severly underestimate Vulcan. Vulcan who single handedly beat the x-men like they were his stepsons(c wat i did thur), Vulcan who was single handedly defeating the Imperial Guard...END GAME



See! Quasar knows what's up!


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2009)

Issues 4-6 consist of Black Bolt, Gladiator, and Richard Rider beating the sh#t out of Vulcan.

Internet rejoices.


----------



## Quasar (May 8, 2009)

Quasar is a terrible matchup for Vulcan.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2009)

Those pathetic screams barely phase the Shiar Emperor. 




*note* he's not stumbling backward. They're floating in space, there's no real concept of up or down there.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2009)

Yeah. Vulcan would take the Quantum Bands and manipulate its energies.


----------



## shit (May 8, 2009)

that's cuz vulcan's a go getter


----------



## Quasar (May 9, 2009)

Its funny how Vulcan made the Sh'itiar so relevant. Once he dies against BB and the Inhuman Royal Famiy ,Gladiator and the Shiar traitors, The Nova Corps, Quasar, The Guardians, The X-Jammers, and maybe the fraternity of Raptors the Sh'itiar will fade into obscurity maybe appearing in one of the X-space missions.


----------



## neodragzero (May 9, 2009)

It's funny how I'm actually okay with the Shiar not being brought up as much. I personally find them a lame alien race that's only useful to bring up for moments such as the Imperial Guard attacking the X-Men during Grant Morrison's run.


----------



## Quasar (May 9, 2009)

Yeh Shiar are pretty lame. They dont actually have a badass character that is off their pathetic race. Skrulls got Super-Skrull and the Kree are abundant with awesomeness.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2009)

Gladiator's the closest thing they got. And the fucking guy suffers from confidence issues at the drop of a pin.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Deathbird vs. Medusa
Come on you know you want it.
>


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2009)

deathbird is dead.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Wait since when.

Edit: there is no point in being a sissy forever
See she is not dead.
>:[


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2009)

you do know that the scream isn't even half of what BB can do right?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

The other half of what he can do is die. Amirite?


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2009)

no, he can turn his nuts into dust just by looking at him.

or you know, he can blow his head off from a mile away


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2009)

I swear, if Vulcan can control Black Bolt's whisper attack. . .


----------



## Quasar (May 9, 2009)

Anyone read WOK: Warriors Gladiator #1? I have. It seems that all stronthians although powerfull are gladiator's level of strength. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they are the most idiotic race EVER, fucking sheeps.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> The other half of what he can do is die. Amirite?



Yeah BB isn't that amazing. 


IMA CHARGIN MY VOICE!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Anyone read *WOK: Warriors Gladiator #1*? I have. It seems that all stronthians although powerfull are gladiator's level of strength.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Wut?


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wut?




I think he is talking about Superman


----------



## Deviate (May 9, 2009)

these positions


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Deviate said:


> *Bold two*



Wtf lightsaber.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Yeah BB isn't that amazing.
> 
> 
> IMA CHARGIN MY VOICE!



WHICH IS A LAZER!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Lilandra's a jedi


----------



## Quasar (May 9, 2009)

Your telling me you guys arent subscribed to marvel digital online comics 
Anyways 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The only reason Gladiator is so strong is because he and others of his race undergo a process called the Gladiator progress which increases their powers dramatically


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> WHICH IS A LAZER!





LIL_M0 said:


> Lilandra's a jedi


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Your telling me you guys arent subscribed to marvel digital online comics
> Anyways
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



However, his powers are tied to his confidence, which fucking falters throughout history.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

The awesomeness of Blackbolt is how being counterproductivly powerfull can work.

Yes, y'all are scary badasses with yor space wars and your scarface references, but y'al only live untill Blackbolt, a man, decides enough of a bother to be worth burping at.


----------



## neodragzero (May 10, 2009)

...When will Marvel realize that Lilandra isn't cool?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> ...When will Marvel realize that Lilandra isn't cool?



probably never.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

She gives me sarah palin facepalms.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2009)

She was even useless in the cartoon.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

she mad up for some juggernaut bitch hilarity...


----------



## neodragzero (May 10, 2009)

I hope that she doesn't become the Empress again. We all remember what happened the last time she was one...

I think it's time that the Shiar receive the culling that the Skulls did.


----------



## Glued (May 10, 2009)

Hey, she was a great prosecutor in Reed Richard's trial for saving Galactus's life.

If only she had pursued law over government.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> I hope that she doesn't become the Empress again. We all remember what happened the last time she was one...



Yeah. She'll make way for the next big villain.


----------



## neodragzero (May 10, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hey, she was a great prosecutor in Reed Richard's trial for saving Galactus's life.
> 
> If only she had pursued law over government.



And did Galactus lose his life?...


Comic Book Guy said:


> Yeah. She'll make way for the next big villain.



I guess Doctor Doom could use some new real estate...


----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> ...When will Marvel realize that Lilandra isn't cool?



As I saw one of the Marvel writers quotes.
It will be never because apparently the writers LOVE her.
And I do mean love.


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

Yes, nothing turns me on quite like the crazy snob bird lady 

Probably molested by a guy in a bigbird suit.


----------



## Glued (May 11, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> And did Galactus lose his life?...



That is exactly the point. Galactus was dying, but Reed Richards saved his life.

Because of this a bunch of planets put Reed Richards on trial for Crimes against Life itself, since Galactus was considered an enemy to life itself. 

Lilandra was prosecutor and Reed almost got executed.

Luckily the Watcher, Odin, Galactus and even Eternity showed up to defend Reed Richards at his trial.

It was determined that Galactus did have a purpose in the Universe after Eternity linked everyone's mind and therefore Reed's actions were determined as "good" for saving Galactus's life.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> As I saw one of the Marvel writers quotes.
> It will be never because apparently the writers LOVE her.
> And I do mean love.



This like Paul Dini and Zatanna love? Because that's is just fucking scary.


----------



## Eevihl (May 13, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> This like Paul Dini and Zatanna love? Because that's is just fucking scary.



If I knew what that was then maybe.


----------



## Deviate (May 13, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> That is exactly the point. Galactus was dying, but Reed Richards saved his life.
> 
> Because of this a bunch of planets put Reed Richards on trial for Crimes against Life itself, since Galactus was considered an enemy to life itself.
> 
> ...



What issue was this trial, btw? I must do some reading.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> If I knew what that was then maybe.



Fanboy of the character.

Is married to the closest life counterpart of the character, an actual magician who not only LOOKS like her but is also acknowledged by fans as Zatanna's real-life doppelganger.


----------



## neodragzero (May 13, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> That is exactly the point. Galactus was dying, but Reed Richards saved his life.
> 
> Because of this a bunch of planets put Reed Richards on trial for Crimes against Life itself, since Galactus was considered an enemy to life itself.
> 
> ...



And thus another thing that Lilandra still fails at.


----------



## Quasar (May 14, 2009)

War of Kings: Ascension is pretty good. It makes me hate the human side of Darkhawk, he thinks everything is about him, like he is the most important thing in the universe. It also looks like Blastarr is coming into play.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> This like Paul Dini and Zatanna love? Because that's is just fucking scary.



*NOTHING* tops Brad Meltzer and Terra.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2009)

Some how....I just know Osbourne is gonna get involved in this some how


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2009)

Blastaar revealed to be backed by Osborn.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

what the fuck does osborn have to do with anything? He dosen't even have a space cabal m..



Oh shit, he has a Kree warior on his team 




Oh wait, from another dmension 



I supose the son of Marvel, Do'reek is not gonna be called to the War of Kings either


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Fanboy of the character.
> 
> Is married to the closest life counterpart of the character, an actual magician who not only LOOKS like her but is also acknowledged by fans as Zatanna's real-life doppelganger.



Wow...that's intense.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *NOTHING* tops Brad Meltzer and Terra.



This one is new to me.


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

DARKHAWK IS FIGHTIN BACK THE RAZOR!


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

What revoltin' development


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Yeah I never saw it coming. Not so sure where the hell Ascension is going.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> This one is new to me.



a few years back he wrote a lenghty essay about how Terra was his "sexual awakening"

the entire internet laughed for days


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> a few years back he wrote a lenghty essay about how Terra was his "sexual awakening"
> 
> the entire internet laughed for days



Wait, what the fuck.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> a few years back he wrote a lenghty essay about how Terra was his "sexual awakening"
> 
> the entire internet laughed for days



. . . I have to read this for myself.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2009)

> *WAR OF KINGS: WARRIORS #2 (of 2)
> Written by JAY FAERBER
> Penciled by ADRIANA MELO & RAMON PEREZ
> Cover by PAUL RENAUD*
> ...









> *WAR OF KINGS #6 (of 6)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by PAUL PELLETIER
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON
> ...








> *GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #17
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by WES CRAIG
> Cover by DANIEL ACU?A
> ...









> *NOVA #28
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by ANDREA DI VITO
> Cover by DANIEL ACU?A
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2009)

Okay, I'm curious.

But am I gonna spend my money on it?


----------



## Quasar (May 18, 2009)

Why is Gladiator still fighting Blackbolt?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

for teh lulz.


----------



## shit (May 18, 2009)

If I was Blackbolt, I'd still wanna kill Gladiator, tho I'd let it wait til after I faced Vulcan.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2009)

I'd rip out a scream if I was BB.


----------



## Quasar (May 18, 2009)

Like that would do much to the confident friend that is Gladiator


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

BB calls him fat, destroying the local continent, and lowering his self esteem at the same time


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

For some reason I hate Krystal.


----------



## Quasar (May 19, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> For some reason I hate Krystal.



Everyone hates weak women in comics trying to be important and relative


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Everyone hates weak women in comics trying to be important and relative



I don't hate Deathbird. :ho


----------



## Quasar (May 19, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I don't hate Deathbird. :ho



I c what u did thur  

I am not going of topic for Blackest Night......must resist


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I don't hate Deathbird. :ho



So the feather-hair turn you off then?


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

yes, believe me, you don't want the memory a chicken in august with your karate instructor's wife in the back of your mind


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #25 preview_


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #14 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2009)

Well, that just proves that Vulcan can manipulate magic.

To what degree, I like to see.

BUT ADAM WARLOCK SHOULDN'T USE MAGIC IN THE FUCKING FIRST PLACE.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

warlock not magic?<- did not read infinity gaunlet


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

every issue just makes me hope more that the inhumans get their asses kicked


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

Or not


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

sept for black bolt i don't see their appeal

the hole Arrogant isolationists is done to much in the Marvel universe


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

Black Bolt, Maximus, Luna, Karnaak, Ronan and one out of six showings of medusa.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Black Bolt, Maximus, Luna, Karnaak, Ronan and one out of six showings of medusa.



uhh......Wut?


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

the exceptions you should be making for the inhumans.


----------



## Quasar (May 23, 2009)

Im still not going to jynx it. I believe the Inhumans will destroy the Shiar to oblivion


----------



## Eevihl (May 23, 2009)

Blackbolt's a asshole.


----------



## Quasar (May 23, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Blackbolt's a asshole.



How?? Medusa is more of the asshole. I hate that bitch.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

Better than Vulcan.



Banhammer said:


> warlock not magic?<- did not read infinity gaunlet



Cosmic energy, actually.


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

King Boltaga is awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> the exceptions you should be making for the inhumans.



Like i  Said Sept for Black Bolt the inhumans dont do any thing for me

Shi'ar FTW!


----------



## phenometry (May 23, 2009)

I told you fucktards Vulcan could control all types of energy HAHAHA i was right, and i was called a troll for this. Adam Warlock is a planetary level mage and he gets rotfl curbstomped by Vulcan.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

phenometry said:


> I told you fucktards Vulcan could control all types of energy HAHAHA i was right, and i was called a troll for this. Adam Warlock is a planetary level mage and he gets rotfl curbstomped by Vulcan.



True to his Omega-level energy manipulating abilities. . .

But *absolute *control? Not yet 616 proven.


----------



## phenometry (May 23, 2009)

Adam Warlock is a fuckibng high end Mage, using his magic to put planets back together, and Vulcan wtf pwned him. Vulcan has pretty awesome control of it dont you think?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

phenometry said:


> Adam Warlock is a fuckibng high end Mage, using his magic to put planets back together, and Vulcan wtf pwned him. Vulcan has pretty awesome control of it dont you think?



There's a difference between high-end control and ABSOLUTE control.

If you want a comparison, there's Vulcan of the energy-manipulators and the Heart of the Universe of the energy manipulators.


----------



## neodragzero (May 23, 2009)

Nice to see pheno get banned again.

Talk about an inability to figure out the meaning of no limits fallacy.


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2009)

the Inhumans have every reason to act like dicks now.  I meant pretty much ever Inhumans mini revolved around the premise of "other people are dicks who push us around", some band of humans, or aliens or something would attack them, but knowing that just killing them would cause more problems down the road, he tried using cunning

the first time it happened, Black Bolt allowed them to burn themselves out, then he massacred them and faked the destruction of Attillan and moved it to the himalayas

2nd time, Ronan enslaved his people, then when he came back humans wanted him to leave, so he went to the moon

3rd time it happened, he got fucking pissed off and went to war.

now this 4th time was just too fucking much.  screw peace, screw diplomacy.  death to the enemies of Black Bolt


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

He's the guy who'se possibility of a burp makes tony stark soil his bedding.
Bout fucking time he reminded bitches about it.

Death to the enemies of King Boltaga


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

Vulcan is gonna kick his ass


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2009)

that. is. hilarious.

tell another one


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> that. is. hilarious.
> 
> tell another one



ok 

The inhumans are cool

funny shit huh


----------



## neodragzero (May 23, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Vulcan is gonna *kiss* his ass



*YAWN* Fixed.


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2009)

just a quick poll, how many of you guys have read any of the Inhumans minis?


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

Son of M and silent war, from the top of my head.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2009)

All of Decimation, Son of M, Silent War, Young Inhumans, SI: Inhumans


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2009)

young inhumans?


----------



## randomguy (May 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> just a quick poll, how many of you guys have read any of the Inhumans minis?



+1, black bolt is my fav


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

i read Silent war...Didn't like it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

Silent War. . . could have been a lot better.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

I lolled at the last page.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2009)

so how dose War of kings measure up to  Annihilation so far?


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2009)

list of Inhumans series


video.
A fucking *fantastic* mini.  Perfectly written Black Bolt and a a damn good Inhumans story

Plot:  Portugese mercenaries attack Attillan, this leads to a shitstorm in the United Nations and Black Bolt puts a long and complex plan into motion to save his people.




video.
Decentish, could have been better.

Ronan the Accuser kidnaps Inhumans to help him fight a guerilla war against the Shi'ar.  When the Inhumans return to earth, they find the UN asking them to leave.  Also includes the birth of Valeria Richards




video.
A good "teen" story by Sean McKeever, basically follows a group of Inhuman youths who go to earth


video.
Quicksilver steals the terrigen mists from the Inhumans

video.
Sequel to Son of M.  Decent story.  Has EPIC artwork by Frazer Irving (recent Azrael mini)


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2009)

> this scan
> A fucking fantastic mini. Perfectly written Black Bolt and a a damn good Inhumans story
> 
> Plot: *Portugese *mercenaries attack Attillan, this leads to a shitstorm in the United Nations and Black Bolt puts a long and complex plan into motion to save his people.


The fucking Portuguese?


----------



## Slice (May 25, 2009)

Cant trust those Portuguese - always plotting their evil schemes of world domination


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2009)

that's like, the most completly random country ever.

I mean, don't take me wrong, there's enough mithos and personality in these people to make Capitan Britan and the MI13 gone Mad Hatter, but, like wtf..


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2009)

well the "villains" are really from many nations.  the leader of the mercenaries is a former Soviet who frequently made deals with Maximus, they even had backing from the CIA.

also Attillan was in the middle of the atlantic ocean, near the Iberian peninsula, so it was either Portugese, Spaniards or africans


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2009)

They were portuguese. And so far, not nearly as lulzy as they needed to be.


----------



## Quasar (May 28, 2009)

Garthan Saal is back


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

oh Phyla, you stupid, stupid stupid stupid cunt


----------



## Quasar (May 29, 2009)

Phyla 

But seeing that she is Oblivions new herald she is probably doing it on purpose.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _War of Kings #4 preview_


----------



## Quasar (May 29, 2009)

Vulcan 

This idiot is digging his own grave.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

AL HAIL KING BLACKAGAR BOLTAGA


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2009)

Nova Prime is back baby!


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

I liked Qasar Richard.


----------



## Quasar (May 29, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Nova Prime is back baby!



Yes he is but what are his intentions?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2009)

Man i Love the Fuck out of Nova, He Could Be Marvel's New Golden boy if done right


----------



## Quasar (May 29, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Man i Love the Fuck out of Nova, He Could Be Marvel's New Golden boy if done right



He needs more books


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2009)

He's here to kick ass and chew bubblegum. 

And he's all out of bubblegum.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2009)

Quasar said:


> He needs more books



He needs One-shots & mini-Series Stat!



Sylar said:


> He's here to kick ass and chew bubblegum.
> 
> And he's all out of bubblegum.



His Series hasn't had A Bad or Mediocre cover yet to my knowledge They've all been EPIC :WOW


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I liked Qasar Richard.



This.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2009)

Why not wield BOTH the Quantum Bands AND the Nova Force?


----------



## Thorn (May 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Why not wield BOTH the Quantum Bands AND the Nova Force?




He would explode with sheer awesomeness.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Why not wield BOTH the Quantum Bands AND the Nova Force?



Same reason why they dont give Superman a power ring he dont need that Shit


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2009)

They'll probably say something like the Nova Force energy interferes with the Quantum Bands energy or something.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

they allready explained it. Quantum bands are a little more highbrow than what he's used to.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

so, did hardball show up in GOG 8-10?


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2009)

Maybe in a background cameo but I doubt it.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

meh.
Anyway, seems like it's gonna be just a big war untill the third guy joins.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2009)

I stiear both.

Because it'd be badass.


And Phyla-Vell as Quasar never really stuck with me.


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2009)

Haven't been keeping up but read the latest issue of GoG.  Inhumans are bitches, yo.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

Gladiator got owned


----------



## Quasar (Jun 3, 2009)

By who? Spoil me.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Talon shot Lilandra in his arms


more of an emotional ownage, but still


----------



## Quasar (Jun 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes she's dead....that means Vulcan might actually win.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh, how I hated (that person). Finally dead. Talon is win!!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

Blaastar vs Ravenous


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

King Blastaar if you please.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 3, 2009)

Quasar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she's dead....that means Vulcan might actually win.





Awww. I liked that character...


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Weren't you guys saying she would never be killed because Marvel likes her so much?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh, how I hated (that person). Finally dead. Talon is win!!!!!



but you said you *hated* Ascension


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

I did. The Taliboa art sucked so I couldn't get into the story. I haven't read the second mini. Ascension is the two issue mini that blew up Darkhawks house right? 


Petes12 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you guys saying she would never be killed because Marvel likes her so much?



I know I said it, but in a spiteful kinda way. Glad I was wrong.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

No its    not


----------



## Quasar (Jun 3, 2009)

Whatever I say the opposite happens 

Blackbolt will win and Ravenous and Annihilus will be mere fodder.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> No its    not



Oh. well is ascension good? Filled with epic satisfying kills?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

All this, and Blastaar haven't invaded yet.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

King Blastaar if you please.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 3, 2009)

She's finally gone.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 3, 2009)

Why all the hate? She wasn't that bad of a character. A bit lame, yeah, but not so bad.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 3, 2009)

Hate? I just think that she WAS() an incredibly lame character that people easily enough got sick of. Now we only need the death of Vulcan and a good genocide of the Shiar to cleanse the Marvel cosmic playground.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 3, 2009)

She is bland. Her only uses, ever is having her throne usurped or being kindapped and or prisonned. She is a useless character. With her death Gladiator is the only likely candidate to rule the shiar after the death of Vulcan.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Gladiator isn't fit to rule. He's an excellent soldier however.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 4, 2009)

Like Ronan I believe he will unwillingly take the throne. The Shiar want a strong ruler, or some no name relative will take over and ruin the Shiar into obscurity.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

Gladiator will most likely mope for a long time afterwards, his confidence shattered.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 4, 2009)

The Raptors have effectively removed Gladiator as a threat to Vulcan.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, until he gets all pissed. . .


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _War of Kings: Savage World of Skaar #1 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't want to read that book anymore. >_>


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

Takes place BEFORE Skaar's departure?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Apparently so, and it doesn't jive at all. I expected more from Christos Gage.


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2009)

lol this issue

lol her going "Is this what everyone thinks of me??~?"

Yes it is, now dai.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

That was my favorite part, her shattered self esteem.


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2009)

lol it her being all her idea to walk to the freaking place right through an ambush


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

I know. So owned, so boned. 

I think she'll live though, seeing as how she's got those WOK: Warriors online minis coming up.


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2009)

Joke's on me again.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2009)

Well those Warriors comics are prequels right?

Both Gladiator's and Crystal's take place prior to WoK.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Some are, are some aren't. The WOK Crystal story takes place in present day.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2009)

No it doesn't.

Ronan is walking around and the wedding hasn't happened yet.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Sylar said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> Ronan is walking around and the wedding hasn't happened yet.



Oh, I got WOK parts featuring Crystal and WOK Warriors: Crystal mixed up. I was thinking of the scene where Crystal was talking to Ronan on the beach.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone think that Ronan got nerfed with the whole wedding deal?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Depends... define "nerfed".


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn right he did. Especially considering Annihilation.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Does nerfed mean depowered?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

More like "character-neutered".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks CBG


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Anyone think that Ronan got nerfed with the whole wedding deal?



You mean he's kinda turning into a pussy? Yeah maybe. Or he's just trying to get laid (which is lame he has to do that with his wife).

Soon tho Crystal will be manufacturing Ronan babies, and Ro will have his manhood back.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You know what. I just realized who's in the cocoon posing as Adam Warlock from GotG 10.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, surprise surprise, it could be the other 'half'.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 8, 2009)

I've been thinking its "Adam Warlock" who is Magus, and the cocoon who is actually Adam Warlock.

Also, what happened to Wraith? He just dissapeared after Conquest.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I've been thinking its "Adam Warlock" who is Magus, and the cocoon who is actually Adam Warlock.


Interesting... 


Bergelmir said:


> Also, what happened to Wraith? He just dissapeared after Conquest.


He's riding his Harley throughout the cosmos.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> He's riding his Harley throughout the cosmos.



... He's Marvel's Lobo, I guess.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 8, 2009)

Wraith is with Kl'rt, Warlock, and Terrax.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

He's on Earth then?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I've been thinking its "Adam Warlock" who is Magus, and the cocoon who is actually Adam Warlock.



Or, TWIST! It's actually the Goddess.



> Also, what happened to Wraith? He just dissapeared after Conquest.



No one either wants or knows how to use him (or both).


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Does nerfed mean depowered?



like a Nerf Football is compared to a real one


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Or, TWIST! It's actually the Goddess.


There are more Adam Warlock counterparts? Is it just the Goddess and Magus or are there any others?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

Just those two.

Unless you count the _original_ Magus.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Gladiator will most likely mope for a long time afterwards, his confidence shattered.


It seems like he decided to kick some ass instead. 
*Spoiler*: __ 






*WOK interview:*
Another one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2009)

*ABOUT FUCKING TIME.*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Against my better judgment I read WOK: Skaar. It sucked, I mean, reeeeeeeeeeally sucked.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Does nerfed mean depowered?



It means 'to be made worse' or 'to be made less effective' basically.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _War of Kings: Ascension #3 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

So is this the skrull warrior of this war?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

I forgot to read this series, again.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

that's the skrull commander who gets his ship blown up by Black Bolt in the begininning of SI: WoK


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

Lot's of convienet shadowing.


I don't think not enough people read it to  care if there was a wang


----------



## shit (Jun 12, 2009)

Trudging through the beginning of Darkhawk to when it gets interesting is such a pain.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree. It is.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

War of Kings blows


I'm a douche






Now who will be the first person that will quote me and say 'At least you're half-right'?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 13, 2009)

It's almost like you're saying being a douche on the internet is a bad thing


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

Did you read that one-shot for Planet Sakaar? How boring was that thing?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, I don't do Sakaar. Ever. It ages the character too much for me


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 13, 2009)

I haven't bothered with War of Kings at all.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 13, 2009)

I'M NOT SURE WHATS GOING ON!


----------



## Sylar (Jun 13, 2009)

One bad tie in doesn't make the entire even bad olpp. Crisis on Infinite Earths, Infinity Gauntlet, Sinestro Corps War, they all had at least one just plain terrible tie in.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

Gladiator: I serve Vulcan
Lilandria: Oh Karnak (is that his name?) please! I love you and I am your empress! Please help me!
Gladiator: k

You tell me. The *only* real selling point of War of Kings is to see Blackbolt vs Vulcan. That's it. 

Too date, neither 'king' has done jack squat. At least Conquest had Ultron do something early on


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> War of Kings blows
> 
> I'm a douche
> 
> Now who will be the first person that will quote me and say 'At least you're half-right'?



It's better than Conquest, but still below Annihilation.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

> *GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #18
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by WES CRAIG
> Cover by PASQUAL FERRY *
> ...









> *NOVA #29
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by KEVIN SHARPE
> Cover by ADI GRANOV
> ...


----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2009)

Who the hell is on the Nova cover?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2009)

I want to know this too

Who is that clearly brazilian homosexual zoro?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Who the hell is on the Nova cover?



Some random homo. 



Banhammer said:


> I want to know this too
> 
> Who is that* clearly brazilian* homosexual zoro?



LMAO!!!


Maybe his name is "Starstalker"?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)

Darkhawk. Is. *Fucked.*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2009)

That pleases me. Does that mean I can read ascenscion again?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)

you kinda *have to* in order to understand what's going to happen in the next issue of War of Kings.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Darkhawk. Is. *Fucked.*



That's an understatement.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2009)

just read it,

oh my.


I would trade middle nut to be anywhere but his place,


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #26 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #15 preview_


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2009)

That's it.

If Cosmo doesn't join Lockjaw and the Pet Avengers there will be hell to pay.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sylar said:


> That's it.
> 
> If Cosmo doesn't join Lockjaw and the Pet Avengers there will be hell to pay.



That wouldn't make much sesne for him to do so. Unlike all of the others, Cosmo is no one's pet.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2009)

finances from last week

The death of Lilandra is the last straw.  Black Bolt is now coming for Vulcan...

In order to keep War of Kings #6 as action packed as possible, DnA will be writing a special one-shot epilogue entitled *War of Kings: Who Will Rule?*

The issue will definitely answer the title question.

There will be a third Marvel Cosmic ongoing series.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2009)

Based on the marvel.com solicits, it looks like all of the old Guardians of the Galaxy are making a comeback. 

Also, I bet the new book will be about the Starjammers. 

and let the world rejoice for Lilnadra is dead. :WOW


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2009)

Out of nowhere. . . Wraith makes a DEM appearance.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2009)

The winner of War of Kings?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kl'rt




I'm calling it now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2009)

Sylar said:


> The winner of War of Kings?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I hope he doesn't get nerfed.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2009)

Valdano:We no longer gonna Persue Villa and looking at others
Valdano:We no longer gonna Persue Villa and looking at others

more interviews about "Who Will Rule?"


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah so I was expecting, Galdiator vs Nova Prime? It didnt happen, what gives man, what gives

Anyhow it seems that Nova is more powerful then before. I hope he gets a rematch with the Surfer.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2009)

it did happen, but it was different Nova Prime :ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

The original Nova Prime was, from what I heard, a solar system buster though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2009)

that eighties cover is looking mighty fine


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _War of Kings #5 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

If the voice is manipulated, I'm going freak.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2009)

"stay on your knees ... I'll be executing you shortly"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

I wonder whether War of Kings will end with Magus suddenly ruling.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2009)

here

another DnA interview


----------



## Z (Jun 30, 2009)

About time someone punks Vulcan.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2009)

... weird, Darkhawk wasn't in WoK #5 

anyways, can I get a HELL YES for the awesomeness of the last page?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 1, 2009)

So does anyone not hate Vulcan now?


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2009)

Anxiously awaiting WoK #6.

Vulcan vs Black Bolt 


Inter Galactic Marvel War Tier list . 
Annihilation Wave Arc.
War of King 
Annihilation Conquest Arc.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 1, 2009)

I like conquest more at this point


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 2, 2009)

Only good thing about Conquest was Starlord and Nova. The rest was fail


----------



## Taleran (Jul 2, 2009)

nah the ending fucking rocked


Space Warrior Lesbian defeats Giant Robot bent on Galactic Conquest with a Sword supercharged with the souls of dead aliens


oh and it used WARLOCK (mostly Nova but still)


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2009)

Didn't read conquest.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 2, 2009)

I liked Conquest. The only thing I didn't care for was just about every other panel Moondragon and Failure-Vell just _had _to comment on how gay they were. Other than that, it was awesome.

Oh and the super adaptoid (or whatever) could use imagination.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2009)

I didn't care for Wraith much.  but on the whole Conquest was good, but I'm liking WoK a smidge more.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, Wraith was lame. So much so that I had completely forgotten about him. Looking back, I feel/felt the same way about Ronan during Annihilation.

Still don't like him.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## vicious1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I am not familiar with Vulcan's power levels. Would a Black Bolt yell not end the battle immediately?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2009)

It should.  But I'm certain Vulcan is going to have some sort of plot armor.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2009)

BB jobs to Vulcan. That's what I'm predicting.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 3, 2009)

About time


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mighty Avengers #27 preview_ 



















yes, I put this in the right place


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 10, 2009)

Tarnak did not get his powers from terriginesis. He has never been exposed to them


----------



## shit (Jul 13, 2009)

Mighty Avengers is a lot better when it doesn't feature the Mighty Avengers.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 13, 2009)

^ lol, so true! :rofl


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2009)

Still am waiting how badly Salvation 2 will fail and fuck up the world.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 13, 2009)

Mighty Avengers is like that episode of Justice League that starred Booster Gold. They save the Earth but nobody gives a shit because it is the most remote incident that anyone could possibly think of.

Of course all it lacks now is the good character portrayal. The good writing. The overall win that was that episode of Justice League that Mighty Avengers just could never achieve.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #16 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #27 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2009)

Finally, War of Kings gets something intresting besides bb vs vulcan


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2009)

YES!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 19, 2009)

holy fuck


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice toys !


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2009)

Taleran said:


> YES!



makes sense.  I mean Kang was a time traveler, for all we know he was a frail old man when he was killed and had many years before he gets killed by himself


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

No he wasn't. In fact, he looked pretty young


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2009)

magic/future tech stuff.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

Alternate timelines? Oh God dimensional crap


----------



## Taleran (Jul 19, 2009)

its *KANG* thats goes with the territory


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2009)

filler post         .


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2009)

> *GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #19
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by WES CRAIG
> Cover by ALEX GARNER *
> ...









> *NOVA #30
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by KEVIN SHARPE
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON *
> ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2009)

Blue blazes!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> holy fuck



Thanos smaller than all the rest?

Unacceptable!


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Robbie Rider is fucking dead.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Robbie Rider is fucking dead.



I seriously can't believe how annoying I've found him.  I'm usually not one to root for any character's demise, but . . . come on!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ravenous was hilarious.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

end of the new Nova filled my heart with great joy.

Guardians was interesting to say the least


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

I was just starting to like Robbie too.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

I will be sure to post his demise on OWNED.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 23, 2009)

I just read GotG.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> end of the new Nova filled my heart with great joy



The next issue will have me rapturous if Robbie is guaranteed dead.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I just read GotG.



He's a right one and all that one (cockney accent)


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 23, 2009)

I could use a Cosmic Cube.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2009)

How much did Ravenous get depowered? From being a challenge to Annihlation Surfer to everyone's bitch?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

Strontians are basically Kryptonians.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Strontians are basically Kryptonians.



I think the problem was that they lose some of their impressiveness when they're held down by Robbie Rider for any substantial length of time.  Ravenous shitting himself at somebody like that was .

Of course, she made up for it by issue's end.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2009)

Yea, but still, being SS's equal should mean more than being Superman's bitch.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

ok maybe evil rip off supergirl is super extra confident, like more than normal?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2009)

Reading the current Nova arc with DeVito as artist reminds me of Annihilation in the same way that Dark Avengers reminds me of Thunderbolts


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

well Rob was using *all* of his power, to the point where talking to Rich caused him to slip and let Stron free.  I mean it's no different than when Tien held off Cell for a bit then passed out uselessly


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2009)

And if all new Nova recruits could hold down a Superman-level person


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Yea, but still, being SS's equal should mean more than being Superman's bitch.


wasn;t that before he got his massive power boost?



omg laser pew pew! said:


> And if all new Nova recruits could hold down a Superman-level person



well Rob was said to be better at using the Nova force than other.  but still he was using *all* his power.  simply _talking_ caused him to break down.  also a lot of the other recruits were pretty useless.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2009)

He fought him against after the power-up

And stop trying to justify faget poozer. In the end of the day, a fresh recruit held down Super-man

You'll be crying thick and thin if a noob Lantern held down Supes


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2009)

what's with all this bawing? Robbie's dead, maybe, rejoice!

And who cares she held away someone who'se powers are bound by current mood using surprise and extreemly well applyed physics.
What matters is that he had his union required named character last stand against her so the plot could go on and it's not that horrible or unused.
Let it go


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

Let us hold judgment until the next issue of Nova.

Because getting hopes up and then dashed fucking sucks.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2009)

Well shock value sells more than unrealistic suspense


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> what's with all this bawing? Robbie's dead, maybe, rejoice!
> 
> And who cares she held away someone who'se powers are bound by current mood using surprise and extreemly well applyed physics.
> What matters is that he had his union required named character last stand against her so the plot could go on and it's not that horrible or unused.
> Let it go



I don't think it was horrible by any means, even ignoring how it led to the most pleasing scene in Nova since before Secret Invasion.  I would be lying, though, if his holding her down didn't cause me to raise an eyebrow at first, but I rolled with it.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2009)

well I'm glad Marvel didn't forget about the Badoon


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 24, 2009)

What the fuck?

The last Cosmic Cube > the entire Celestial race?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 24, 2009)

The Cube's power has always changed


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> The last Cosmic Cube > the entire Celestial race?



That was my reaction as well.  But I just figured maybe there were extenuating circumstances with their powers with reality ending or something, =/.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 24, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> He fought him against after the power-up
> 
> And stop trying to justify faget poozer. In the end of the day, a fresh recruit held down Super-man
> 
> You'll be crying thick and thin if a noob Lantern held down Supes



Eh, not really. Lantern rings are powered by the user's will. In a Nova Centurion's case, there's not much leeway involved in how much power you use. It's anywhere from 1-100%. With a GL, a rookie Lantern can use 100% of their power and still be beaten because they're not confident enough, whereas a veteran can use 5% and go toe to toe with Superman. With Nova Corps members, it doesn't matter who's using it, 100% of their power is 100%.

Nova Corps members are defined more on HOW they use their power rather than how much power they're able to use or squeeze out.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 24, 2009)

Fuck off battledome ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Who the fuck is Wesley Craig and why isn't he penciling more books I read. Loved the art. Very Kirby.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

I have up to issue 12 but for the life of me I cant seem to read it.

Everytime im about to I think " Meh I can do it later"

Can someone give me a reason to read it?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

Because it's one of Marvel's best ongoing titles? I'm not a fan of Abnett and Lanning's other Marvel stuff but they're still doing great with Nova, it does slip a little bit occasionally but it's easily in my top 5 Marvel ongoing titles


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2009)

Abnett is a good 40K writer


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

Ryuuken lix dix


----------



## Castiel (Jul 28, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Because it's one of Marvel's best ongoing titles? I'm not a fan of Abnett and Lanning's other Marvel stuff but they're still doing great with Nova, it does slip a little bit occasionally but it's easily in my top 5 Marvel ongoing titles



have DnA done anything non cosmic realted for Marvel?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _War of Kings #6 preview_


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2009)

And once again the fate of the universe is in Lockjaw's capable paws.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 28, 2009)

as it should be


----------



## Deviate (Jul 28, 2009)

Ends with 616 version of Pet Avengers?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 28, 2009)

but seriously, I love BB

Vulcan: "i'm an omega level energy manip-"

*PUNCH IN THE FACE*


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 28, 2009)

I hope BB whoops his candy ass.

Also Should I read War of the kings?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 28, 2009)

Vulcan taking a moral high ground, theirs a first....



Grandmaster Kane said:


> Also Should I read War of the kings?



...yes


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone else think Crystal is going to bite it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Anyone else think Crystal is going to bite it *and if so, how long?*



Fixed your post


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

Ascension was ok, the end seemed like a major set up for a new ongoing.   At the end he's hunted by both the Shi'ar and Kree, plus he has a clear mission to complete


*Spoiler*: __ 



wipe out all the remaining Raptor crystals






also I'm assuming the Raptors are at least partially responsible for the hellish future we saw in the last issue of GotG


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 30, 2009)

Eh. Darkhawk is alright-cool again.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Not so shabby. I hope it gets an ongoing or a 12 part series or sumthing.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

Black Bolt better die in this shit or it will end with nothing happening...


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 31, 2009)

Vulcan kills Crystal, Blackbolt screams, T-Bomb detonated, End Game begins.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

damn it.  Marvel and Diamond both said WoK #6 would be out today, IGN even put up a review for it, they gave it a 9.2 just a quick thought

But my LCS didn't get it this week, same with every other CS I visited


----------



## Taleran (Aug 6, 2009)

this ending was weird

we already knew what was coming from all the build up with GoTG and Vulcan getting his ass kicked as nice but it didn't feel like an ending


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

DnA wanted #6 to be all action.  there will be an epilogue next month that explains the ending.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

Black Bolt shouted?

Oh, how the BB fans will rally. . .


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Skinless Vulcan was like a dream come true .


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 7, 2009)

BB screamed Vulcan's skin off...

Yeah I think BB could take War Hulk.


----------



## Allen Walker (Aug 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was badass when Vulcan screamed he was a "Omega level Mutant, and that he can reform himself". Jesus is that Vulcan hard to kill. 

Well actually, he might be really dead this time.




But yeah, I felt the ending was a little anti climatic, but i guess that's what the upcoming epilogue is for.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> BB screamed Vulcan's skin off...
> 
> Yeah I think BB could take War Hulk.



War Hulk or World War Hulk?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2009)

The latter.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2009)

Can a female character open a jar of pickles without the help of a male character?



> *IGN Comics: War of Kings certainly raises plenty of questions, but let's start with the larger publishing plan of Marvel's cosmic books. What is the larger Realm of Kings concept or storyline about? How will the cosmic titles reflect the end of War of Kings? What can fans expect in the two one-shots that immediately follow War of Kings?*
> 
> Dan Abnett and Andy Lanning: Realm of Kings is about the physical and political repercussions of the War Of Kings... and believe us, the shock waves will be massive in many respects!
> 
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2009)

The funeral of Black Bolt. . .

The Guardians of the Galaxy. . .

And Gladiator.


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 8, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Vulcan kills Crystal, Blackbolt screams, T-Bomb detonated, End Game begins.



More or less what I predicted.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2009)

but Crystal is still alived


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> but Crystal is still alived



But Blackbolt screamed and the T-Bomb went of 

Im winning 2-1


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 8, 2009)

Overall, I think War of Kings was okay.


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 8, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Overall, I think War of Kings was okay.



Yes, It was no Annihilation but alot better than conquest. The final fight was epic though.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 8, 2009)

Nothing will ever beat Annihilation...mainly because they keep trying to fucking beat it year after year. Jesus Christ can we just find a status quo and stick with it?

Every time they do this it seems like spring cleaning cuz they keep just modernizing old shit and then doing nothing with it. The only good part about this is that everytime they do this we end up with a good ongoing. First Nova and now Guardians...whats coming up next I wonder >.>


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2009)

Kinda boring, fight didn't have any surprises


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Kinda boring, fight didn't have any surprises



Everyone expected BB to rape Vulcan, but it was pretty close.


----------



## Allen Walker (Aug 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Everyone expected BB to rape Vulcan, but it was pretty close.



That's what i thought. Now I'm no comic expert, but I was surprised when Vulcan reformed himself like that. Made the fight that much better.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Everyone expected BB to rape Vulcan, but it was pretty close.



Well, he did when he actually talked, =/.  Vulcan has never been a push-over though, so how the fight played out shouldn't have been too surprising.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Everyone expected BB to rape Vulcan, but it was pretty close.



I thought BB would job to Vulcan, actually.

Because Vulcan is Marvel's SBP.


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I thought BB would job to Vulcan, actually.
> 
> Because Vulcan is *Marvel's SBP*.



Unlike Emoboy he was manipulated all his life, even by Xavier. Cut him some slack eh


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2009)

Vulcan was turned into a bitch the last time he fought Havoc, right before WoK


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Nothing will ever beat Annihilation...mainly because they keep trying to fucking beat it year after year. Jesus Christ can we just find a status quo and stick with it?
> 
> Every time they do this it seems like spring cleaning cuz they keep just modernizing old shit and then doing nothing with it. The only good part about this is that everytime they do this we end up with a good ongoing. First Nova and now Guardians...whats coming up next I wonder >.>


read the interview I posted


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Unlike Emoboy he was manipulated all his life, even by Xavier. Cut him some slack eh



That doesn't justify him being a whiny and childish douche of literally cosmic proportions.


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> That doesn't justify him being a whiny and childish douche of literally cosmic proportions.



No villany is justifiable.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> No villany is justifiable.



I wasn't talking about his villainy, though.  I was talking about his personality, which is basically a carbon copy of SBP's, which is one reason why the comparison between the two is appropriate.  And also why he is just as annoying a character.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2009)

Realm of Kings


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Realm of Kings



Whats it slogan gonna be? Who will survive? The baddoon are coming?


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 9, 2009)

I can understand GotG, given the impetus behind their formation, but must Nova tie-in to all this?  Sometimes it feels so forced.  Like Marvel doesn't think the cosmic side of the universe can handle the titles being allowed to progress through their own individual story-lines.  Granted, Nova got much better after tying in to WoK (I was not a big fan of the SI and Earth-based issues), so what do I know?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

Nova didn't seem forced to me at all.

There was a huge ass war, this is basically what the Nova Corps is for.  Try to keep the peace during this war, they failed horribly though because of the whole Ego thing.

I mean really, it was as unconnected as it possibly could have been.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

another DnA interview

link


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Nova didn't seem forced to me at all.
> 
> There was a huge ass war, this is basically what the Nova Corps is for.  Try to keep the peace during this war, they failed horribly though because of the whole Ego thing.
> 
> I mean really, it was as unconnected as it possibly could have been.



I was talking about the homogeneous direction of the line being forced more than the stories themselves.  I loved the WoK Nova issues.  What I'm not fond of is after WoK we're going immediately into another huge collective story-line instead of letting the books have any individual room to breathe.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

well DnA have had this planned for a reeaaaaaaaaaaally long time, so I'm gonna trust them.  I mean it's all by the same guys.


also I'm just gonna go ahead and post this here

DA LINK

SWORD ongoing by the writer of the Beta Ray Bill: Godhunter

I'm excited, I was wishing for him to do more SWORD related stuff after how awesome he wrote the Brand/Beta Ray Bill in the first issue of Godhunter


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well DnA have had this planned for a reeaaaaaaaaaaally long time, so I'm gonna trust them.  I mean it's all by the same guys.
> 
> 
> also I'm just gonna go ahead and post this here
> ...



In Marvel thats like 2-5 years. Guess we won't be seeing Blackbolt or Vulcan for a long time.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

maybe less.  DnA have what most would dream of.

they basically have *no* editorial interference, they're very disconnected from everything else so they don't have to tie into anything they don't want to (notice how the SI tie ins could have easily happened without skrulls in them).

also DnA are practically a machine, *they write a script a week* and are always at least 5 months prepared in advance.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> they basically have *no* editorial interference



This, I don't really believe 100%, especially given the state of stories nowadays in both Marvel and DC.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> This, I don't really believe 100%, especially given the state of stories nowadays in both Marvel and DC.



compared to Marvel Earth, it's practically non existant.  I mean like I said, it's so disconnected from Marvel Earth it doesn't need to tie in or cross in.  also they're selling without their interferance.

though in retrospect I do think Conquest might have been pushed on them, but they made it work in their plans


Okkervil River said:


> I was talking about the homogeneous direction of the line being forced more than the stories themselves.  I loved the WoK Nova issues.  What I'm not fond of is after WoK we're going immediately into another huge collective story-line instead of letting the books have any individual room to breathe.



according to the interview I just posted (which I finally read )

the post WoK Nova issues will be about Rich trying to make the Nova Corps not useless.  also he personally goes after Darkhawk.  there, continuing what was done before, tying in to the aftermath (Darkhawk) without seeing too forced.  I knew my faith in DnA would come out alright


----------



## humpa (Aug 11, 2009)

latest issue of war of the kings was so un-epic.  

Blackbolt should have yelled to vulcan

"CRRRRY MORREEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2009)

yet another DnA interview

apparently gays out number lesbians 2:1


----------



## shit (Aug 14, 2009)

So I finally read the last issue. Lol Vulcan. Don't challenge BB to a screaming match, you twit.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2009)

> *REALM OF KINGS
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by LEONARDO MANCO
> Cover by CLINT LANGLEY*
> ...








> *GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #20
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by BRAD WALKER
> Cover by ALEX GARNER
> ...








> *NOVA #31
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by ANDREA DIVITO
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON
> ...








> *REALM OF KINGS: IMPERIAL GUARD #1 (of 5)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by KEV WALKER
> Cover by BRIAN HABERLAIN
> ...








> *REALM OF KINGS: INHUMANS #1 (of 5)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by PABLO RAIMONDI
> Cover by STJEPAN SEJIC
> ...


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL

Marvel's cosmic character look fucking ridiculous 

So they've done a Infinite Crisis rip-off so where's there Final Crisis one


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL
> 
> Marvel's cosmic character look fucking ridiculous
> 
> So they've done a Infinite Crisis rip-off so where's there Final Crisis one



You are just asking for a neg Rep


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

> Marvel's cosmic character look fucking ridiculous


that'se most were created in the 60's/70's where they just tried to make the weirdest looking characters possible


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

damn the WoK HC is huge.  it has all 6 issues, plus the 6 Darkhawk issues, the 2 warriors issues, the skaar one-shot, the marvel spotlight issue and the epilogue

good job Marvel on making this well worth my 39.99$


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So they've done a Infinite Crisis rip-off so where's there Final Crisis one



huh?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #28 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 21, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!

He's still alive.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2009)

the truth behind "I Am Groot" is the greatest thing ever in history


----------



## Thorn (Aug 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the truth behind "I Am Groot" is the greatest thing ever in history



I Am Groot.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _War of Kings: Who Will Rule? #1 preview_


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 9, 2009)

So I've finally gotten around to reading War of Kings, and I've got two questions:
1)When did Rachel Grey's funky face spikes come back?
2)Has there been any news on a Darkhawk series or something?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2009)

Thorn said:


> I Am Groot.



Who'se groot and what is the truth you speak of?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 9, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So I've finally gotten around to reading War of Kings, and I've got two questions:
> 1)When did Rachel Grey's funky face spikes come back?
> 2)Has there been any news on a Darkhawk series or something?



1. Uncanny X-Men, Vulcan against Shi'ar Empire storyline.

2. There have been talks, last I checked.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2009)

for now it looks like Darkhawk is just going to be showing in Nova.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 9, 2009)

That's a pretty good way to use him til Marvel feels comfortable about possibly giving him another series. Personally, I'd have liked to see Chris in GotG once he completely clears the Darkhawk's name, but then they added Faildragon.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 9, 2009)

Most wanted man in the galaxy.

Next thing we know, Eternals crossover!

I still say, Celestials Civil War would rock the cosmic frontier.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _War of Kings: Who Will Rule? #1 preview_



Groot will rule.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 10, 2009)

Of course.

His name is Groot.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 12, 2009)

All hail Kallark the First!!!  That is all.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm a bit surprises Tallon survived


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I'm a bit surprises Tallon survived



The amulets are probably built to endure crazy amounts of damage. They seem to be meant to exist indefinately, too. After the Skrull host ganked himself, all Talon needed was a new host. It makes sense in hindsight, though I wasn't expecting it either.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2009)

Remember When the Imperial guard were the baddest bad assess in the Galaxy 

Yeah me neither 

Fucking Inhumans...


----------



## Hellion (Sep 13, 2009)

I have always, and I mean always hated cosmic stories.  Science fiction shit just isn't my cup of tea.

But War of Kings has gotten me caring so much about the Marvel Cosmic-verse.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 13, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I have always, and I mean always hated cosmic stories.  Science fiction shit just isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> But War of Kings has gotten me caring so much about the Marvel Cosmic-verse.



You are in a lose-lose situation

To say you always hated cosmic stories would mean that you would hate Annihlation. Which is blasphemy in itself and means you are up for a prompt roasting

On the other hand, if you haven't read Annihlation then it means you have not witnessed the best Marvel story in many years. Which in itself also means you deserve a prompt roasting


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #18 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #29 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't like the red uniforms.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

they make the Nova-Prime look cooler in comparison


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Nova Prime's golden accents, and his chest hole light thingies make him look plenty cool.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

yes, but now the difference in color pushes him so high up the cool scale it's uncharted


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

I wonder where Robbie and "robot head" are?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2009)

. . . Off-panel.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2009)

> *REALM OF KINGS: IMPERIAL GUARD #2 (of 5)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by KEV WALKER
> Cover by BRIAN HABERLAIN*
> ...









> *REALM OF KINGS: INHUMANS #2 (of 5)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by PABLO RAIMONDI
> Cover by STJEPAN SEJIC*
> ...









> GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #21
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by BRAD WALKER
> Cover by DAVID WILKINS
> ...









> *NOVA #32
> Written by ANDY LANNING & DAN ABNETT
> Penciled by ANDREA DI VITO
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 21, 2009)

Marvel cosmic. . . YES.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 22, 2009)

Who is the Sphinx? I haven't heard of him, despite his status as one of Nova's "greatest foes".


----------



## Id (Sep 22, 2009)

Sphinx is charging a Kameha?


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 22, 2009)

No he isn't, Id. Kamehameha isn't electrical. 

But I had the same thought when I saw that cover.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 22, 2009)

Sphinx is a fucking gangsta
havent seen him in forever


----------



## Hellion (Sep 22, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You are in a lose-lose situation
> 
> To say you always hated cosmic stories would mean that you would hate Annihlation. Which is blasphemy in itself and means you are up for a prompt roasting
> 
> On the other hand, if you haven't read Annihlation then it means you have not witnessed the best Marvel story in many years. Which in itself also means you deserve a prompt roasting



I am sorry laser  *Goes to "buy" Annihilation"


----------



## Taleran (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't know wether I like the new costume or not


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 22, 2009)

It looks like the artist tried to 'Nova' the costume too much. Wendell's Annihilation costume was bitchin'. Dunno why they had to change it for War of Kings and now this.

Also, is it me, or does Wendell look really really evil in that image?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Who is the Sphinx? I haven't heard of him, despite his status as one of Nova's "greatest foes".



apparently he's like one of Nova's first villains


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 22, 2009)

Interesting. Future Nova issues are shaping up to provide some real chaotic fun. Sphinx, Garthan Saal, a potentially crazy Malik Tarcel, Darkhawk hunting, and that big Nova ship that shouldn't exist. Oh, and the Fault/Magus/Inhuman craziness too.

Makes me feel all happy inside.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2009)

don't forget KANG


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 22, 2009)

Of course. Geez, Kang alone should be causing many soiled pants throughout Cosmic Marvel. When you add all the other crap, its... mind boggling. 

Has there been any news on which version of Kang we're getting?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2009)

oh and if Hercules in space doesn't turn out hilarious I'm going to kill someone


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh, so it was an evil Wendell after all. Then the new costume makes sense. Because evil costumes are gaudy as shit, and never make sense. Unless its Doc Doom.

And what the hell are USAgent and Ant-man(that is the Pym Ant-Man, right) doing in a cosmic story?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 22, 2009)

EVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL VERSIONS

its obviously supposed to be Cap


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 22, 2009)

evil space avengers?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Omega Level (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol Cell!!!!!


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2009)

They also had a pikachu looking NOVA Centurion.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2009)

What the hell


----------



## Taleran (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay first I am surprised at how much I loved the new guy in the Nova issue he was awesome, and IT HAS THE MINDLESS ONES!

and second


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2009)

Cosmo as a puppy :swoon:


----------



## Taleran (Sep 25, 2009)

ARE YOU READY TO ROCK?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2009)

The cosmic Dark Reign, eh?


----------



## Slice (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm not exactly well educated when it comes to Marvel cosmic stories. Are any of these characters known? Or is it a bunch of new guys / costumes to resemble the avengers.

And somehow this "Cosmic / evil / space Miss Marvel reminds me of the Iron Maiden from the Dungeon Keeper game


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 29, 2009)

SO I saw the return of Magus. Does that mean Adam Warlock will be returning as well? Or is he still with Gamorra and that kid from 'The En'?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm expecting the return of the Goddess somewhere down the road.

Because old is damn good new again!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2009)

look who's back





also Son of Hulk is very likely going to tie into Realm of Kings


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 5, 2009)

Taleran said:


> ARE YOU READY TO ROCK?



Who is this? It looks a little bit like high evolutionary.


And ^^ Darkhawk is sooo out of place in the cosmic tier. WTF powerup did he get?

Edit: just read about the retconning and developments with Darkhawk. The Fraternity of Raptors? :rofl  That sounds more like a table top gaming club straight out of Dork Tower than an organization of cosmics. Sometimes I can't help laughing at this stuff.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *look who's back*



the fuck?! 


Kilowog said:


> also Son of Hulk is very likely going to tie into Realm of Kings


Yeah, because the War of Kings tie-in was so awesome...


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 5, 2009)

Does this mean Vulcan will be back? I really don't want him back, unless they do away with the Superboy Prime personality.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2009)

> Yeah, because the War of Kings tie-in was so awesome...


what does that have to do with anything?  we're talking about Hiro, not Skaar


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 5, 2009)

Hiro's book has been pretty damn sub-par as well


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2009)

Konoha Dai Senpuu

DnA interview


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 17, 2009)

Next thing we know, Lovecraft things invade from the Fault, and supplant the cosmics are Marvel supreme.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2009)

King Blastarr, if you please.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> jfsdjf
> 
> DnA interview


Is that...the Beyonder in one of those inhuman group shots?
Hm...hot looking alien chicks that don't look too human.  I'm impressed.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, the Beyonder _is _an Inhuman.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Is that...the Beyonder in one of those inhuman group shots?



No. That's Blackbolt's brother, Max. He's Crazy.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 18, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> Who is this? It looks a little bit like high evolutionary.



Kang. Who was dead,


----------



## Drewto1 (Oct 18, 2009)

can somebody plz tell me how to start my own thread?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

> *REALM OF KINGS: IMPERIAL GUARD #3 (of 5)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by KEV WALKER
> Cover by BRIAN HABERLIN*
> ...









> *REALM OF KINGS: INHUMANS #3 (of 5)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by PABLO RAIMONDI
> Cover by STJEPAN SEJIC*
> ...









> *NOVA #33
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by ANDREA DI VITO
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON*
> ...









> *GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #22
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by BRAD WALKER
> Cover by ALEX GARNER*
> ...


----------



## Deviate (Oct 20, 2009)

Real of Kings:Inhumans cover is really pretty, while guardians' cover scares me.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 20, 2009)

I must not fear.
Fear is the mind-killer.
Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
I will face my fear.
I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
Where the fear has gone there will be nothing.
Only I will remain.


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 20, 2009)

I always liked Moondragon. I'm extremely opposed to anything that casts her in a negative light.

Also, Black Bolt looks flamboyantly gay on the Nova cover. Red Blooded men to not thrust their chests out like that.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 20, 2009)

I've read some crazy theories after that solicit was posted everyone from

Oblivion
The Dragon in the Moon
Shuma-Gorath


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

how about the Warlock egg?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 29, 2009)

Magus just pwns everybody.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 29, 2009)

I like how the three-armed Centurion uses the adjective 'ultra'.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 29, 2009)

Magus is ownage.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Ultra ownage.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #31 preview_


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 30, 2009)

So.

Guardians of the Galaxy is good I take it? I really love cosmic stuffs. Usually when it's incredibly OTT like in Infinity Gauntlet when the Celestials are throwing planets at Thanos.

I know GoG isn't going to be that awesome but I still might check it out. 

Btw if anyone has got any suggestiosn for stories that have ludicrous cosmic fights in them (and a decent story might be nice) i'm listening


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2009)

GoG is quite good.  Though.....Warlock.....FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2009)

FUCKING HELL

Guardians 19 is the KING of EVERYTHING


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 30, 2009)

Guardians of the Galaxy is Marvel's answer to DC's Green Lantern /(Corps)


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2009)

and this week is was better than all 3 Related DC space books


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2009)

Guess who's still alive.


----------



## Bender (Nov 3, 2009)

Is it true that Wolverine survived in a fight against Galactus?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 3, 2009)

So is that who Moondragon has in her belly on the 22 cover? Slight reference to Captain Marvel vol 3


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2009)

Probably... Never read Captain Marvel vol 3.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Is it true that Wolverine survived in a fight against Galactus?



What's wrong with that?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Guess who's still alive.



Who actually doubted here?

The Magus with preptime is a match for Thanos with preptime. He's THAT fucking deadly.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2009)

why does everyone forget the egg?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> why does everyone forget the egg?



Since Adam has turned into Magus, I wonder if the egg is the other Magus. The one that came back in time to screw with Adam and got sealed away.


...nah. That would be overkill.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> why does everyone forget the egg?



With the Goddess?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> why does everyone forget the egg?



How could anyone forget the egg? Pretty sure the Church committing mass suicide made it hatch... or it's in the process of hatching.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 4, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Is it true that Wolverine survived in a fight against Galactus?



Galactus survived a fight against Wolverine??


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

no I meant that in all the speculations I've read nearly every single one ignores the egg in their theories, which I find odd


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh. really. Lemme search the thread...



Bergelmir said:


> I've been thinking its "Adam Warlock" who is Magus


Dude, you called it! Technically!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Guess who's still alive.


I'm liiiiking this guy.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2009)

so why is khan living it up space instead of in bed suffering from swordthroughthechestivitis?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

he is the all-when, for all we know this is him right before he goes "hmm I should visit myself as a kid", hell this could be him from the Busiek years.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2009)

right, time traveling..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Seriously, am I the only one who like "ultra" Nova? 

After this issue I finally read the WOK Darkhawk mini. It was


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Ranking from left to right​ 
*Rank: Corpsman
*

The first level of the Nova Corps. These Corps have just graduated from the Space Academy.
 *Rank: Millenian
*

The next level in the Nova Corps. They possess half the power of a Centurion and still cannot fly by their own.
 *Rank: Denarian
*

The third level of the Nova Corps. They possess 75% of the Nova Force compared to next rank and they have the possibility to fly and more force and power compared to the previous ranks.
 *Rank: Centurion
* 

The elite rank of the Nova Corps. They have total access to the Nova Force and command the rest of the Corps.
 *Rank: Centurion Ultra
* 

The super elite rank of the Nova Corps. They have total access to the Nova Force and 30 + years of n00b pwning experience. It's an ultra unfair advantage on the rest of the Corps.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 5, 2009)

*scratches head* Didn't we know this already, M0?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Ultra is a new rank.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh, heh. I didn't notice that. Centurion Ultra! It sounds like a Sentai warrior name.

I likes it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Realm of Kings: Imperial Guard #1 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2009)

That art is ultra meh.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 11, 2009)

^ What he said.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

> *GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #23
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by WES CRAIG
> Cover by ALEX GARNER
> ...









> *NOVA #34
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by ANDREA DI VITO
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON
> ...









> *REALM OF KINGS: IMPERIAL GUARD #4 (of 5)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by KEV WALKER
> Cover by BRIAN HABERLIN*
> ...









> *REALM OF KINGS: INHUMANS #4 (of 5)
> Written by ANDY LANNING & DAN ABNETT
> Penciled by PABLO RAIMONDI
> Cover by STJEPAN SEJIC*
> ...









> *REALM OF KINGS: SON OF HULK #1 (of 4)
> Written by SCOTT REED
> Penciled by MIGUEL MUNERA
> Cover by ALEX GARNER
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

yet another DnA interview


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2009)

/reads RoK one-shot


...


...


holy mother of fuck


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2009)

That was really really good

I hope to see more of the resistance (Reed Richards? Von Doom? and the other Marvel Androids)


oh and the fault is the perfect chance to reintroduce someone


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2009)

Rom. Valhala salutes you


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2009)

I love the overtly Lovecraftian elements.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 19, 2009)

The fact that basically all my favorite characters in GotG were (presumably temporarily) killed off makes me really struggle to give a shit about the upcoming RoK issues =/.


----------



## Z (Nov 19, 2009)

Read the one-shot.

Don't know what to comment on.  

Thor...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #20 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Son of Hulk #17 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #32 preview_


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> /reads RoK one-shot
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


Yeah... I read the one-shot yesterday and that was my exact reaction, too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 2, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Read the one-shot.
> 
> Don't know what to comment on.



616verse vs. Lovecraft-Marvelverse


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

The Dead Shall Rise


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2009)

Son of Hulk confuses me. It seemed like they were just continuing the book for shits and giggles despite Skaar leaving. Did they ever even adequately explain cracker hulk's origin? Is this book even 616 anymore?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 4, 2009)

Just saw nova 32.  I am so loving the Darkhawk updates.  Escaping to orbit to chill for the night?  Claw Drone?  What the hell?  Awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Realm of Kings: Imperial Guard #2 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm digging Kev Walker's art and you can't make me dislike it

Also I'm liking Realm of Kings quite a bit so far, especially that Lovecraftian Earth that Quasar found


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2009)

> *FANTASTIC FOUR #577
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by DALE EAGLESHAM
> Cover by ALAN DAVIS*
> ...










> *GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #24
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by WES CRAIG
> Cover by ALEX GARNER
> ...









> *NOVA #35
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by MAHMUD A. ASRAR
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON
> ...









> *REALM OF KINGS : INHUMANS #5 (of 5)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by PABLO RAIMONDI
> Cover by STJEPAN SEJIC*
> ...









> *REALM OF KINGS: IMPERIAL GUARD #5 (of 5)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by KEV WALKER
> Cover by BRIAN HABERLIN*
> ...









> *REALM OF KINGS: SON OF HULK #2 (of 4)
> Written by SCOTT REED
> Penciled by MIGUEL ANGEL MUNERA SANCHO
> Cover by ALEX GARNER
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2009)

Man, cosmic realm of DC and Marvel are so much win these days.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 22, 2009)

I have been waiting for Maximus to make his move


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

Who the fuck drew the Fantastic Four cover?

Medusa's hair is fucked.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like Magus will find his way into this existence by any means necessary.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

So there's two Sphinx-es? I'm not 100% sure but I believe I just witnessed something quite epic. 

Hey! That's blue.teal Darkhawk! 

And the temporary Nova chick that's now Worldmind.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 4, 2010)

> *What do your plans for Nova include in 2010?*
> 
> DnA: It's going to be his biggest year yet. This is where he finally gets to take his place in the front rank of Marvel heroes.
> 
> BR: If all of our plans for "Nova" come to fruition, you loyal readers can tell everyone "I told you so!"


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2010)

I kind of like the way marvel earth writers are addressing the cosmic U (ie. Norman Osborn's war against Blastaar in Initiative, Quicksilver's standing with the Inhumans) without directly crossing over


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2010)

RoK: Son of Hulk interview


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

As long as there's no major ridiculous jobbing!


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2010)

WELL FUCK





> GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #25
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by BRAD WALKER
> Cover by ALEX GARNER
> ...








> NOVA #36
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by ANDREA DI VITO
> Cover by MIKE DEODATO
> ...








> FANTASTIC FOUR #578
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by DALE EAGLESHAM
> Cover by ALAN DAVIS
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanos back?

Annihilus back?

Nova returns to Earth?

Lovecraft Quasar stirs up shit?

. . .

Annihilation III, coming to stores near you!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 18, 2010)

My opinion of Abnett & Lanning has increased vastly ever since Conquest finished but I do not believe they are ready to properly write Thanos yet

However I will give them the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2010)

I thought Conquest was better than WoK but Guardians itself has been the best thing they have written


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

> *REALM OF KINGS: SON OF HULK #3 (of 4)
> Written by SCOTT REED
> Penciled by MIGUEL MUNERA
> Cover by ALEX GARNER*
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2010)

In the battle against the Cancerverse, Thanos might be our one only hope.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

So. . . Hiro's still dominating?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 19, 2010)

/druels 

Must freeze myself


----------



## icemaster143 (Jan 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> In the battle against the Cancerverse, Thanos might be our one only hope.



Exactly. It would make sense for Deaths Champion to be present against what they have already called the universe where LIFE won.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

Plus. . . Thanos vs. Lovecraftian creatures?

Oh yes.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 20, 2010)

Shuuuma?  Shuuuma.  Shuuma!  Shuuuma!!


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 20, 2010)

Taleran said:


> WELL FUCK



Oh man, that Thanos cover is giving me shivers. Freaking love it!


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Shuuuma?  Shuuuma.  Shuuma!  Shuuuma!!



I didn't even think that it could be Him


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

So Black Bolt can shoot laser beams from his forehead tuning fork. Lame.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2010)

Shuma-Gorath and the Fault.

My freaking heck. . .


----------



## Taleran (Jan 25, 2010)

Never Change Peter


----------



## Taleran (Jan 28, 2010)

GoTG 22 WAS EVERY SINGLE REASON I READ THAT BOOK IN ONE ISSUE

+ STRATEGIC & I AM GROOT!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Realm of Kings: Son of Hulk #1 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks... boring.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2010)

Ol' history. . .


----------



## Shadow (Jan 29, 2010)

What is going on now?  All i remember is that Blackbolt and that summers guy got sucked into a black hole?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2010)

lol at faget poozer for trying to convince me they died

lol faget poozer


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

Poor Black Bolt that must have been horrifying for him.

also I take it the *Shadow War* is the name for the conflict with the cancerverse?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't ignore my post poozer, you tried to convince me that Magus killed those guys


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

That was never what i was trying to say, I suck at explaining things.

but if it'll make you feel better, I concede to whatever it is you want.





Taleran said:


> GoTG 22 WAS EVERY SINGLE REASON I READ THAT BOOK IN ONE ISSUE
> 
> + STRATEGIC & I AM GROOT!



I like that the Luminators finally pulled that stick out of their ass and are acting cool now.


Also Jack Flag continues to rule.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes you are, reread our VMs again


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

whatever I already said I condede to whatever it is you want me to concede to.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

That you have a small penis?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2010)

So, Medusa is gonna die in something called "Shadow War"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2010)

If we get a badass BB back, I'm up to it.

Problem is, we may get a super-emo BB too. . .


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2010)

what did you expect?  the man found out his wife died, did you honestly expect him to actually fight?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

Gladiator vs the Cancerverse X-Men

Who will win?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2010)

GoTG 23 preview, god Magus is a dick and I love him for it.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2010)

I saw that cover/promo and immediately thought of ...[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAZsf8mTfyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

I saw that cover and imediatly though of phantom of the opera


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 12, 2010)

Kilowog said:


>



/druels again.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

This was the first to pop into my head.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanoseid.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 12, 2010)

THANOS!!!!!!!  YES!!!!!!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2010)

SO EXCITED FOR THANOS

WORRIED IF DNA CAN WRITE HIM RIGHT

ALSO WHY IS HE BACK TO HIS OLD UNIFORM? SO CAMP


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanos vs. Marvel-Lovecraft creatures. . .

*FUCK YES.*


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 16, 2010)

So Thanos is not only returning in GotG 24/25 but also getting a oneshot then the big name in the next cosmic series?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 16, 2010)

It'll be him and Magus all over again. . . just like the good ol' Infinity days. . .

. . . Just with him fighting Lovecraft monsters. If Lovecraft monsters is "LIFE WON OMG!" then Thanos will be there to rectify that for Mistress Death.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 16, 2010)

Good point, I never realized how perfect a setup "Life won" was for Thanos coming back.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 16, 2010)

.





LIL_M0 said:


> I've never read any of the Infinity Gem stories. I think I'll read* Infinity Gauntlet *this weekend. Are the tie-ins necessary? And are the continuing stories any good (Infinity War and Infinity Crusade)?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2010)

You guys are slow, I called it the moment we knew he was coming back 







> *REALM OF KINGS: SON OF HULK #4 (of 4)
> Written by SCOTT REED
> Penciled by MIGUEL MUNERA
> Cover by ALEX GARNER*
> ...









> *THE THANOS IMPERATIVE: IGNITION #1
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by BRAD WALKER
> Cover by ALEKSI BRICLOT*
> ...




No Nova/Guardians in May.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Good point, I never realized how perfect a setup "Life won" was for Thanos coming back.



I did.... I called it  




Banhammer said:


> In the battle against the Cancerverse, Thanos might be our one only hope.


See, he got it


icemaster143 said:


> Exactly. It would make sense for Deaths Champion to be present against what they have already called the universe where LIFE won.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 16, 2010)

I just finished Thanos Quest 1, it was awesome. And I found some HQ scans "trade paperbacks"of Infinity Gauntlet. 

I think I'll stop with these. Wiki makes it seem like Infinity War and Crusade are more about Adam Warlock than Thanos, so I'm skippin 'em.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanos Quest was the perfect intro to Infinity Gauntlet, personally i'd read them all, they all have alot of Thanos goodness 

Yell if any are missing from your collection.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 16, 2010)

Read Thanos: The End and his most recent mini

He should be wearing his Samaritan clothes though, those were pimp


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 16, 2010)

Read the Infinity stories for Magus. Of all villains, only he can truly hang around Thanos. Doom comes a distant 2nd, so far.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 17, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I did.... I called it
> 
> 
> 
> See, he got it


I only read posts by CBG.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 17, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Read the Infinity stories for Magus. Of all villains, only he can truly hang around Thanos. Doom comes a distant 2nd, so far.



Doom ranks that high? I knew he was pretty damn strong for Earth, but I didn't think he was peers with the higher end cosmic powers.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, I had forgotten about Secret Wars. Those were some good times.

I've always wondered what would have happened if Doom had been genuinely good after taking the Beyonder's power.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2010)

I think there was a What If? on Doom having Beyonder's powers indefinitely.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2010)

Essentially he uses them to get the gaunlet, kills all the celestials, and sacrifices himself and his last widdy bit of power left to restart the earth's core.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2010)

New Guardians was good.  lots of Magus dickey

also watching Blastaar talking fancy


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> watching Blastaar talking fancy



Did he give another "kingsomly blessing" ?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _WHO WANTS TO SAVE THE UNIVERSE_


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2010)

Who is "Groot"?


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 1, 2010)

God, I love that gun toting raccoon.

Also, if Thanos is coming back, I wonder if Phyla-Vell will no longer be the Champion of Death. Or will she be a minor champion, with Thanos being THE champion? hummm...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2010)

Raccoon + Dog + Pet Avengers

= team-up of the year


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 2, 2010)

I think Dan Abnett can actually do well with Thanos. As far as getting a good intelligent goes of course. I really don't have a lot of nice stuff to say about Ultron and Shiar Emperor Retardo...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2010)

show me a time when Vulcan was smart


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanos vs. Magus.

Just like the good old days.


----------



## JotaroKujo72 (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuck yeah, Thanos is going to come back!

Since those interviews said Thanos wasn't happy with being brought back to life, I wonder what role he's going to play.

Anyways, Looking forward to Thanos vs Magus.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, Thanos being brought back to life means time away from Mistress Death.

Pent-up aggression.


----------



## still Mo (Mar 19, 2010)

GRRooooOOOAAAAaaaaghhhH!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

I love Wes Craig on GotG. :33


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 21, 2010)

I love how this is done:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2010)

Donald Trump moment


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2010)

They're really putting her through the ringer.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, isn't it great?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2010)

> *THE THANOS IMPERATIVE #1 (of 6)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by MIGUEL SEPULVEDA
> Cover by ALEKSI BRICLOT
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2010)

> 48 PGS./Parental Advisory ...$3.99



48 pages eh?


----------



## Id (Mar 22, 2010)

Taleran said:


> 48 pages eh?



This is shaping out to be good.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2010)

It also seems like they are containing the entire thing in this one book


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2010)

well yeah they stopped soliciting GotG and Nova a while back


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2010)

I mean more than that like tie-in free 6 issue event


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, they stopped soliciting GotG and Nova.

If they were tying in they'd be all "prelude to X" and such like they were with WoK


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm conflicted on if I want Thanos to return after the event is over or if he should return to Death's side


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

So I've caught up on this week's comics.

FUCK, I DID NOT SAW THAT COMING.

Welcome back, Thanos.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Guardians of the Galaxy #25 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nova #25 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 16, 2010)

Marvel vs. Lovecraft with Thanos as a wildcard.

IT BEGINS.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2010)

Yo dawg I heard you liked Guardians


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2010)

> *THE THANOS IMPERATIVE #2 (of 6)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by MIGUEL ANGEL SEPULVEDA
> Cover by ALEKSI BRICLOT*
> ...









> *THANOS SOURCEBOOK
> Written by MIKE O’SULLIVAN & VARIOUS
> Cover by ALEX GARNER*
> The THANOS SOURCEBOOK is an ideal primer for any reader of the latest saga to rock the cosmos! Featuring biographies on Marvel’s intergalactic cast of characters — as written by Earth’s Richard Rider, the Nova Prime!
> 32 PGS./Handbook/Rated T+ …$3.99


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 20, 2010)

Guess I'll be getting that....


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2010)

Stupid store ran out of Nova >_>

Still was able to pick up Guardians.  Good issue.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 23, 2010)

Read both Nova and Guardians of the Galaxy, still can tell that it's a DNA book but they're starting to grow on me. They've come a long way since Conquest, to the stage that I'm looking forward to Thanos Imperative much more than anything else 

Just the whole concept of Thanos returning to save the universe is appealing


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2010)

You've forced me to live

now you will ALL die


----------



## Id (Apr 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I take it the Sentry will play a part in this mini?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2010)

Ha. I'd love to see Thanos deal with the Sentry.


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 25, 2010)

Feral Thanos 

Still the only words he said were pretty interesting, he was forced away from Death.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 25, 2010)

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.  I had hoped he was the one who was going to die in Seige.  He even has the right hair for that pic.


----------



## shit (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, Sentry up in space, just like I predicted. 

And yes, the Thanos Imperitive looks like the most interesting thing upcoming in comics sans Batman.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 25, 2010)

I hope Thanos completely bullies Sentry. Sentry is too strong to be left on Earth now anyway (why didn't they just kill him off finally aaaaah annoying).


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 25, 2010)

you sure that's no Qasar?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 25, 2010)

Quasar doesn't have long hair

It could be FaultSentry, or it could be Thanos thinking about what has come before.


You know putting ALL of the preview pages together in order would help this


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Id (Apr 25, 2010)

It could be Magus/Warlock.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 25, 2010)

Its just a flashback in his head.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 25, 2010)

lol at no mention of Heart of the Universe


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 26, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> lol at no mention of Heart of the Universe



Lol good. That was mad gay.


Also, artwork looks awesome. Loving it.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 3, 2010)

So I got caught up on Guardians of the Galaxy. Its nice to see Thanos wrecking shit up again. Do any of you think its significant that his dumb brute resurrection resembles Drax when we saw him in the prelude to Annihilation? A dumb brute who regained intelligence the more pain he felt.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 3, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> lol at no mention of Heart of the Universe



Believe only Thanos and Warlock knew of the events in 'The End'


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 3, 2010)

Rice Ball said:


> Believe only Thanos and Warlock knew of the events in 'The End'



And that preview was Thanos going through his own flashback


----------



## Rice Ball (May 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> And that preview was Thanos going through his own flashback



*struggles to answer*
Event was too awesome to bother sharing with the rest of us 

Weird how its canon one moment, then not another.


----------



## Petes12 (May 4, 2010)

OMD undid it obviously.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2010)

Well, it wasn't suppose to be canon.

Given that all resurrections were eliminated, since another one would cause the universe to spiral into complete destruction.

But Marvel: The End was made canon and there ARE resurrections abound. . .

Yeah. Let's not go there.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 10, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, it wasn't suppose to be canon.
> 
> Given that all resurrections were eliminated, since another one would cause the universe to spiral into complete destruction.
> 
> ...



lol Stalin


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2010)

Starlin said fuck it and went to write bad comics for DC


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2010)

> *THE THANOS IMPERATIVE #3 (of 6)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by MIGUEL ANGEL SEPULVEDA
> Cover by ALEKSI BRICLOT*
> ...


----------



## Deviate (May 17, 2010)

Holy shit, that cover is bad ass!


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2010)

Death to the heeathens


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2010)

Thanos' pimp hand will be strong


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _The Thanos Imperative: Ignition #1_


----------



## shit (May 20, 2010)

not sentry at all then ...
well that's fucking


----------



## Agmaster (May 20, 2010)

He's going to be soloed by Galactica.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2010)

Marvel vs. Thanos vs. Lovecraft

FUCKING YES.


----------



## neodragzero (May 20, 2010)

It's funny how Moondragon insist on making Thanos happy by reuniting him with Lady Death.


This event can't come soon enough.


----------



## Alhambra (May 20, 2010)

One word: Awesome.

Thanos is one of my all time favourite villains, whenever the guy shows up you just know shit's going to get wrecked up on a universal scale.


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> He's going to be soloed by Galactica.



Cancerverse


----------



## Rice Ball (May 20, 2010)

Awesome stuff.

Tho don't like the idea of a few Iron bars imprisioning him.


----------



## Gooba (May 20, 2010)

I assume those are Cosmic Cube adamantium chains or something.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2010)

I'm loving the art, I hope this mini series is great.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2010)

that and a whole lot of psychic kick


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 20, 2010)

I am soooo looking forward to this. Truthfully, I'm as excited as I was for BN simply because Thanos is returning


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2010)

Reveal of who leads the Cancerverse army was neat


----------



## Woob 1010 (May 27, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> Reveal of who leads the Cancerverse army was neat



When you think about it, it really makes perfect sense. Such a good choice.


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2010)

who is it?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 27, 2010)

the low-ebb


----------



## Taleran (May 27, 2010)

Its someone who died of something that makes his leading this group ironic and funny.


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Its someone who died of something that makes his leading this group ironic and funny.



Oh.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Captain Marvel?


----------



## Id (May 27, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Oh.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Genis-Vell? :33


----------



## Rice Ball (May 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Only read if you really don't have a clue about what Talaran is talking about..._ 



After fighting Nitro, the original Captain Marvel (Kree Mar'Vell) contracted(?) cancer and passed away after one final fight with Thanos.


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2010)

Gotta say I'm looking forward to the fight between HIM and Thanos given that he 
*Spoiler*: __ 



casually killed Magus


----------



## Rice Ball (May 28, 2010)

Considering Magus was able to subdue an alternate Thanos and fight the 616 one in direct combat, thats a pretty beefy power boost hes had.


----------



## neodragzero (May 29, 2010)

Ignition is quite the start out. The fact Imperative #1 comes out next week shows that there's a merciful god.


----------



## Taleran (May 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ Rule Number One: Do NOT Fuck with the Raccoon_


----------



## Taleran (Jun 3, 2010)

WELL I LIKE WHERE THIS BOOK IS GOING!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Aegis & Tenebrous? wtf
Why is Cancer Hulk looking like normal Hulk except with horns when it was established that he was a giant glob and killed by Cancer Thor?
Not sure if like Drax in his original outfit. Also why were they keeping some copies of Thanos old clothes?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2010)

I know right

Cancer Rulk

yeah agreed.

Because they could


----------



## shit (Jun 3, 2010)

*HEY THANOS

YOU MY BITCH*​


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because no one can die on that universe. That's probably what happened..

On a side note..


> WELL I LIKE WHERE THIS BOOK IS GOING!



I TOLD YOU ABOUT THE CANCER MAN, I TOLD YOU!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 3, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shit (Jun 3, 2010)

*DROP THE SOAP

I MEAN STARLORD*​


----------



## shit (Jun 3, 2010)

*HEY THANOS

WHO'S YO DADDY





DEATH CALLED

I TOLD HER YOU MY BITCH NOW





GO TO WORK, PWN THANOS

GO HOME, MAKE BABIES
*​


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 3, 2010)

So Galactus, Aegis and Tenebrous are all teaming up at the fault to repel this invasion?

Pretty cool start.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Because no one can die on that universe. That's probably what happened..
> 
> On a side note..
> 
> ...



Except those are the 616 GAT


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2010)

Rice Ball said:


> So Galactus, Aegis and Tenebrous are all teaming up at the fault to repel this invasion?
> 
> Pretty cool start.



EXCEPT SURFER SURFED THEM TO DEATH AND THEY HATE G


----------



## Taleran (Jun 3, 2010)

They obviously a bit harder to kill than that


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2010)

They got better


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 3, 2010)

This first issue was just as sweet as Ignition. It makes me want to actually buy single issues again instead of waiting for the trade.


omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





You might of missed the simple suggestion that they have tech to reproduce clothes. They didn't keep anything, they easily make it. It's a pretty generic Star Trek tech trope right there.





> So Galactus, Aegis and Tenebrous are all teaming up at the fault to repel this invasion?


Actually, it looks like it's not only just the three of them when you see humongous feet to the side of the picture. It looks like we get a lot of the "abstracts" popping up for this battle.

This is truly going to be epic.
Pretty cool start.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2010)

Enemy of my enemy is my friend and all that jazz


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2010)

Here comes the white-knight poozer to argue with me again


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2010)

This first issue was great, I'm really glad I picked it up.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2010)

2nd issue preview:

*FUCK.*


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 4, 2010)

That about sums it up well CBG


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2010)

The art in the preview looks amazing


----------



## Gooba (Jun 4, 2010)

This is awesome.  "Don't tell me you're thinking what I can see you're thinking."  Kratos-Drax wearing Hulk-Drax's clothes looked odd.  The evil Defenders are going to be interesting.  I can't wait.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2010)

I just want to see Thanos kick Lovecraftian butt.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2010)

I want to see him do it wearing this


----------



## Deviate (Jun 5, 2010)

^ Full picture?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 6, 2010)

Its only good if you think moondragons hot


----------



## Gooba (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Slice (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah swimsuit issues, how absolutely unnecessary you were


----------



## Deviate (Jun 6, 2010)

Wearing purple socks with your green swimsuit, kinda hot. Being bald, still not hot.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2010)

Does anyone among us actually have them-bought them?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not sure anyone would admit to that 

Found all my old warlock comics(the first Magus encounter, Afro Magus v Thanos), have almost the whole run.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2010)

It also occurred to me. . .

Would the Cancerverse have their own Phoenix Force?


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 8, 2010)

...That could actually come up. Personally, I rather it didn't.

Marvel swimsuit issues. Who the hell buys this crap? I don't usually judge but that sounds worse than buying a Jeph Loeb Marvel book as far as substance goes.


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> ...That could actually come up. Personally, I rather it didn't.
> 
> Marvel swimsuit issues. Who the hell buys this crap? I don't usually judge but that sounds worse than buying a Jeph Loeb Marvel book as far as substance goes.



Back in the 90s when a lotta comics were built on eye candy alone (Gen 13, Danger Girls, etc), swimsuit issues were fuckawesome. Plus not everyone knew about online porn back then.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It also occurred to me. . .
> 
> Would the Cancerverse have their own Phoenix Force?



Not, it really can't can it?


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 8, 2010)

shit said:


> Back in the 90s when a lotta comics were built on eye candy alone (Gen 13, Danger Girls, etc), swimsuit issues were fuckawesome. Plus not everyone knew about online porn back then.



I was there for the 90s... You might as well buy swimsuit issues of real women. Nobody needs to see Thanos in trunks.


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> I was there for the 90s... You might as well buy swimsuit issues of real women. Nobody needs to see Thanos in trunks.



how many swimsuit magazines are there? all I can think of is SI swimsuit edition
and c'mon, you know there's an appeal out there to minors for this kinda stuff


----------



## Id (Jun 8, 2010)

Aegis & Tenebrous!


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 8, 2010)

shit said:


> how many swimsuit magazines are there? all I can think of is SI swimsuit edition
> and c'mon, you know there's an appeal out there to minors for this kinda stuff



We're talking about the United States. I've been to barbershops with Playboy just sitting in the waiting area. I guess it's something for someone in the middle of nowhere midwest but that's pushing it as it is. Japanese adult manga, I can understand. Swimsuit issue with Adam Warlock in a speedo, god no.


----------



## Slice (Jun 8, 2010)

shit said:


> Back in the 90s when a lotta comics were built on eye candy alone (Gen 13, Danger Girls, etc), swimsuit issues were fuckawesome. Plus not everyone knew about *online porn back then*.



Since you were around you should know how the internet looked in the 90s.

No such thing as "online porn" if you dont count a few low res pictures.


And swimsuit issues were never awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 8, 2010)

comic swimsuit picutres held the samer allure as hentai and various erotic fiction that real life pics could never hold.  What's better?  A fantasy of banging a supermodel or a fantasy of banging a supervillainess?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2010)

It should also have its own IG


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 8, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> comic swimsuit picutres held the samer allure as hentai and various erotic fiction that real life pics could never hold.  What's better?  A fantasy of banging a supermodel or a fantasy of banging a supervillainess?



Same allure? I'm pretty sure there's banging in one while there's none in the other. If you really think about Adam Warlock and Thanos in a sectional manner, while, I guess that's your "nitch."


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Not, it really can't can it?



You're going to have a universe where 'life won' and not even mention the Phoenix Force?


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 8, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> You're going to have a universe where 'life won' and not even mention the Phoenix Force?



I see no problem with that whatsoever. The Shi'ar are involved enough as it is. I actually hope we don't see any Cancerverse X-Men at all besides being in the background. I'm really not in the mood for that.

What I am curious about is Cancerverse Galactus, Aegis, etc.


----------



## Id (Jun 9, 2010)

Phoenix Force should play a role in this seeing how Galactus, Death, Oblivion, Aegis & Tenebrous are going to get involved. Jean isn't collecting pieces of herself for nothing....right?!?!


----------



## shit (Jun 9, 2010)

agmaster knows what's up
I guess you had to be a minor (ie can't buy playboy) and know bumpkis about the internet to see the magic
and it was mostly chicks in bathing suits, with maybe a dude thrown in for lulz, like our good friend Thanos
and geez, sometimes soft core is better


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm going to call the following:

- if they still exist, some fucked-up Cancer-Lovecraft version of Eternity & Infinity
- Cancerverse Phoenix Force or some Lovecraftian-equivalent -- or at least a mention
- Thanos and co. teams up with Annihilus -- nihilism vs. all-life

I'd like Atleza to be mentioned, but that'd be expecting far too much from the writers.

Imagine if the Goddess appeared. Ha!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2010)

I do like the idea of Annihilus being in this, but for some reason I don't see it happening.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

Also going to call them using the transmode virus against the monsters.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2010)

> THE THANOS IMPERATIVE #4 (of 6)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by MIGUEL SEPULVEDA
> Cover by ALEKSI BRICLOT
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2010)

Who is he beating down?

Also, anyone else somewhat disappointed with the covers so far?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2010)

Uh that is Drax.

And I am dissapointed with only the coloring so far


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2010)

Ah, right.

Well, compared to the Annihilation and Annihilation Conquest covers, I feel let down with the Thanos Imperative covers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 15, 2010)

Nothing can compare with those two except MATT covers


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2010)

Marvel Zombieverse (probably only so far as where it was still good and it's nemesis wasn't howard the duck) Vs Marvel Cancerverse.
Discuss


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> You're going to have a universe where 'life won' and not even mention the Phoenix Force?



Isn't it the Phoenix Force's job to burn all that doesn't work? All that doesn't change?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

It's also one of the prime manifestation of life in the universe. So it does more than the whole rebirth cycle.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 29, 2010)

Soon... Soon!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2010)

Ha. Lovecraft Hulk.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 29, 2010)

You mean the fabled Devil Hulk?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2010)

Theme song for issue #2


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2010)

Where's the super skrull at?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 16, 2010)

*sees the last page*

*SHIT GOT FRECKING REAL.*


----------



## Z (Jul 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Theme song for issue #2


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 17, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Where's the super skrull at?



A spec compared to the sudden appearance of the Cosmic Abstracts and the Cancerverse's Galactus ship...

I pity anyone within the same parsec of this on-coming.


----------



## Id (Jul 17, 2010)

Marvel seriously needs to like take X-Man out of the X-Men and pluck him in these cosmic events...where he belongs. Seriously they have everything but a powerhouse psi.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 17, 2010)

I rather not have another cosmic event with the X-Men mythos so heavily crammed into it.  War of Kings was okay but do we really need to go back to that?


----------



## Id (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can some explain to me how the fuck was Aegis and Tenebrous brought back? 







neodragzero said:


> I rather not have another cosmic event with the X-Men mythos so heavily crammed into it.  War of Kings was okay but do we really need to go back to that?



X-Men mythos don't have to be crammed. Its the fact that he was already playing space cop on his own before his 2nd death. He clearly belongs in this league, because he single handily over powers 90% of the X-Men.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 17, 2010)

Id said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Can some explain to me how the fuck was Aegis and Tenebrous brought back?


Not a clue.


> X-Men mythos don't have to be crammed. Its the fact that he was already playing space cop on his own before his 2nd death. He clearly belongs in this league, because he single handily over powers 90% of the X-Men.



Well, as long as it's just only him but it really feels like that this is suppose to be somewhat restrained like Annihilation was in terms of character usage.

Well, that, and where exactly is he again? Where does he pop up after the Dark X-Men mini that was somewhat of a finger in the eye to someone that likes Nate and isn't as much of a Osborn fan.


----------



## Id (Jul 17, 2010)

He is going to pop up in the X-Men vs Vampire thingy. 

The whole Shaman era written by Warren Ellis has spoiled me.  Your talking about a character that can wreck planets, link minds across realities, mess with time, and a slew exotic abilities that could challenge the might herald of Galactus himself. 

I am just saying if he stays in an X-Book like the X-Men, he is going to job because the setting does not favor the cosmic powered. As opposed to comics events, where your dealing with being equally if not more powerful. Situations like these could only help expand the character, rather then restrict him.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 17, 2010)

Id said:


> He is going to pop up in the X-Men vs Vampire thingy.


...Oh god. He's going to be ridiculously depowered for that.


> The whole Shaman era written by Warren Ellis has spoiled me.  Your talking about a character that can wreck planets, link minds across realities, mess with time, and a slew exotic abilities that could challenge the might herald of Galactus himself.
> 
> I am just saying if he stays in an X-Book like the X-Men, he is going to job because the setting does not favor the cosmic powered. As opposed to comics events, where your dealing with being equally if not more powerful. Situations like these could only help expand the character, rather then restrict him.


I get ya. It makes more sense than having to see Havok a lot. I really don't care much about Havok. I don't dislike the character or anything but he needs to go back...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 17, 2010)

Curious on where Eternity and Infinity are

EDIT: Thanos Imperative is really starting to pick up for me, they're really upping the ante. Especially with the last page


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

When the abstracts arrive, I swear to God, I heard trumpets. But not like Cavalary trumpets, more like War of The World, arrival of the tripods trumpets.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2010)

You know, only now the Abstracts has gotten involved.

Writers (especially Bendis) not thinking about it aside. . .

Even Scarlet Witch's reality warping of the multiverse even didn't get their attention.

And. . . yeah. Where is Super-Skrull?

Kl'rt has yet to reappear since Secret Invasion.

He was my favourite in Annihilation.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2010)

Mignola draws the best Groot


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 24, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Mignola draws the best Groot



What. . . the. . .


----------



## Deviate (Jul 30, 2010)

*B&W Preview of issue 4*





Cancer Venom/Carnage/Spider-Man, Cancer Colossus


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And. . . yeah. Where is Super-Skrull?
> 
> Kl'rt has yet to reappear since Secret Invasion.
> 
> He was my favourite in Annihilation.



Mine as well he was so bad ass their

if i had to hazard a guess were he was id say hes on earth planning a break out of the skrull POWS


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 31, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Cancer Venom/Carnage/Spider-Man, Cancer Colossus



OH.MY.FUCKING.GOD!

Now that's freaking beauty. It makes Secret Invasion look all the more boring.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2010)

Marvel cosmic is the friggin' way to go.


----------



## mow (Aug 4, 2010)

So i'm finally going to do a marathon run of cosmic marvel beginning with through WoK and RoK then TTI. Could someone give me the checklist for WoK?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2010)

look at my post in the place you know where, everything needed is there.


----------



## Id (Aug 4, 2010)

If you want to know how it all leads to the Thanos Imperative.
Annihilation - The Annihilus  Arc.
Annihilation - The Ultron arc.
The Vulcan Saga (Emperor Vulcan - King Breaker - War of Kings)

Its important to read Guardians of the Galaxy, and Nova since they routinely tie in.


----------



## mow (Aug 4, 2010)

Sweet, thanks guys. I've just gotten through Conquest + Nova & GoTG. Jumping into WoK now. 

Comic Marathons are the best.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 4, 2010)

Id said:


> If you want to know how it all leads to the Thanos Imperative.
> Annihilation - The Annihilus  Arc.
> Annihilation - The Ultron arc.
> The Vulcan Saga (Emperor Vulcan - King Breaker - War of Kings)
> ...



It also wouldn't hurt to read the Thanos mini before that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2010)

Technically, everything starts with Thanos. EVERYTHING.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 5, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And. . . yeah. Where is Super-Skrull?
> 
> Kl'rt has yet to reappear since Secret Invasion.
> 
> He was my favourite in Annihilation.


Ain't he banging some hot robo alien girl that was enamored with him come Annihilation?


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure she's dead by the end of Annihilation Conquest when Ultron causes her to explode.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 5, 2010)

Fuckin' ultron.  Always ruining game.


----------



## mow (Aug 5, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Fuckin' ultron.  Always ruining game.



He really is a hater isnt he? XD

Working my way through WoK, and man, I'm so glad I'm catching up this and feel like a total idiot for neglecting following this regularly in favour of GL/GLC. I went back and reread everything from the Thanos mini up to my current point, and I'm absolutely loving everything. The characters, the plot, just everything is  barrel of action, comedy and super stories. 

GoTG are pek


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanos Imperative 3 preview, colored+text:


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 6, 2010)

I feel like waiting for the trade is too much to bear...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm waiting for the Annihilation Omnibus.

As if Marvel wouldn't.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 12, 2010)

*CHTONIC GODS.*


----------



## Rice Ball (Aug 12, 2010)

Poor Aegis


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2010)

I am still wondering how did they even came back.

Regardless, TI#3 reconfirms a few things and gave some food for thought. . .

- Death exists in other universes, which may also imply that the other two compass points -- Infinity and Oblivion -- also exist too
-- could mean 'multi-Death', multi-Infinity and so on alongside multi-Eternity
- Cthonic Gods > universal Death
- Cthonic Gods perhaps > Eternity, if not on par or > multi-Eternity if given the chance to expand


----------



## Rice Ball (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, they totally dominated the cancerverse and took control of it.

The cancerverse eternity/infnity should be interesting. I can't see 616 Eternity sitting this one out.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 15, 2010)

"All right who brought the Cyborg with the cord up its ass"
                                                       - The Silver Surfer


----------



## Id (Aug 15, 2010)

Shit is getting real. Is Thanos still Deaths Avatar, or would that be Phyla-Vell?


----------



## Thor (Aug 15, 2010)

Id said:


> Shit is getting real. Is Thanos still Deaths Avatar, or would that be Phyla-Vell?



Thanos killed Phyla for good.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, he did. In a fashion that brought joy to all.


neodragzero said:


> I love how this is done:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Id (Aug 16, 2010)

I still sense a plot twist involving the two, simply because its Marvel and their tendency to routinely fuck up a good thing.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 16, 2010)

Id, we're talking about Cosmic Marvel here...written by Dan Abnett. She's screwed.


----------



## Thor (Aug 16, 2010)

So what are you guys beef with Faila-Vell?


----------



## Id (Aug 16, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Id, we're talking about Cosmic Marvel here...written by Dan Abnett. She's screwed.



Good, now they should ease in Genis-Vell in this bitch. All psycho and stuff.


----------



## Thor (Aug 16, 2010)

Id said:


> Good, now they should ease in Genis-Vell in this bitch. All psycho and stuff.



Genis isn't coming back as long as Joe Q is in charge.


----------



## Id (Aug 16, 2010)

Joe Q. can suck a fat one.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

I think they should bring back seis nig

The universe could use a new competent magician to replace strange

Then he brings back Genis


----------



## Id (Aug 16, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> I think they should bring back seis nig
> 
> The universe could use a new competent magician to replace strange
> 
> Then he brings back Genis



And have the fight each other.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Id said:


> And have the fight each other.



And the immense energy released awakens both sentry and molecule man

And then molecule man exact slow and painful revenge on sentry as the universe burns from the conflagration of cosmic power


----------



## Thor (Aug 16, 2010)

The new big bad from New Avengers is apparently a new magic cosmic god or something. And the new big bad from Secret Avengers predates the celestials...it look Chtonic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2010)

Rice Ball said:


> Well, they totally dominated the cancerverse and took control of it.
> 
> The cancerverse eternity/infnity should be interesting. I can't see 616 Eternity sitting this one out.



I think I called that first, along with a Cancerverse Phoenix Force and the Transmode Virus being used against the Cancerverse.

Also, Phlya-Vell was Oblivion's avatar. Oblivion. . . is not entirely Death.


----------



## mow (Oct 10, 2010)

So i havent touched a comic in more than 2 month. is this book still going or delayed? last thing i read was the galactus engine reveal, which i think was issue 2?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 10, 2010)

Galactus Engine hasn't been touched upon. Last we see, the Revengers ambushed the heroes in the Cancerverse.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 11, 2010)

> A fan asks why Marvel is "even considering" taking the cosmic characters off the table after Thanos Imperative. Singh says "when you see how Thanos Imperative ends, it would be impossible to have [Nova and Guardians of the Galaxy] going on."
> 
> "When this ends, you'll see who's left standing," Singh says. "We've advertised this as the end of the Marvel Cosmic Universe as you know it, and that's the truth."



It was only a matter of time before the true Breaking point was hit.


----------



## Glued (Oct 11, 2010)

The end of Marvel Cosmics as we know it huh, I give about 5 years before things return to the same old, same old


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 11, 2010)

In all likelihood
Guardians of the Galaxy will get killed
Thanos will live or die either one takes him off the table again
Nova will be taken off the table
and Silver Surfer will get killed

At least we know Galactus isn't going to get killed.

So I'm glad that DnA get to end it on their terms but I'm also sad because I really liked what they were doing for the past 4 years.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

Better unused than mishandled, IMO.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2010)

Just wanted to point out that Thanos Imperative is an excellent example of DnA trying too hard


----------



## Taleran (Oct 13, 2010)

That is actually what Cosmic Marvel has felt like to me since War of the Kings, they still get the great moment or bit of steam every so often but its now just become HOW CAN WE TOP THE LAST EVENT


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2010)

You summed it up perfectly


----------



## stingerman (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey, guys! Found this board while searching on google.

If you don't mind the plug - I'd like you guys to check out my site: !

We have interviews up with DnA, Brad Walker, Greg Pak, Fred Van Lente, Jonathan Hickman and more!

We've been quoted by Marvel in their press releases and solicits.

Regarding TI - I've been loving it! Best one since Annihilation. Not sure what is going to happen to Nova and Star-Lord, though...


*Spoiler*: __ 



TI artist Miguel Sepulvada was at the recent NYCC and  a fan some images from TI #6 that show tributary statues of Nova and SL! Say it aint so!




Also, from the NYCC, VP Executive Editor Tom Brevoort teased about a Greg Pak Surfer book! That would be cool!

Thanks!
-Matt


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 20, 2010)

TI #5. . . disappointed me.


----------



## Id (Oct 20, 2010)

I suddenly feel a little empty.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 20, 2010)

It could have been so much more epic.


----------



## stingerman (Oct 20, 2010)

*Podcast Interview with Dan Abnett.*

Podcast Interview with Dan Abnett.

Spoke on continuation of Marvel Cosmic, Rocket and Groot, Iron Man/Thor, Heroes For Hire, Cosmic Avengers, Infestation and lots more.

Great guy!

Link removed


----------



## Id (Oct 20, 2010)

stingerman said:


> Podcast Interview with Dan Abnett.
> 
> Spoke on continuation of Marvel Cosmic, Rocket and Groot, Iron Man/Thor, Heroes For Hire, Cosmic Avengers, Infestation and lots more.
> 
> ...



Good now whats the word on Nate Grey the X-Man?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 20, 2010)

I really doubt we'll see a mutant in the cosmic frontier outside of the Shi'ar Empire anytime soon.


----------



## Thor (Oct 21, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I really doubt we'll see a mutant in the cosmic frontier outside of the Shi'ar Empire anytime soon.



Marvel seems to be incorporating X characters into the MU at large now. Hopefully it spells change. I would like to see the Phoenix Force outside and X-Book.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2010)

Phoenix Force? Outside the X-sphere?

That'd be a cold day in heck, IMO. That'd would be such a drastic change.

And I shudder to think what Bendis would do with it.


----------



## Thor (Oct 21, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Phoenix Force? Outside the X-sphere?
> 
> That'd be a cold day in heck, IMO. That'd would be such a drastic change.
> 
> *And I shudder to think what Bendis would do with it.*



Forget it has telepathy and telekinesis
Lose to The Hood
2 Phoenix Forces
Phoenix Force vs Wolverine
Phoenix Force is actually real fire. 

Oh the endless possibilities with Bendis .


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 21, 2010)

If Bendis had the Void use one of his oldest semi-obscure tricks in Siege, didn't allow the Hood to be better than a mainstay like Loki in his own game, and had Wonderman WTFPWN Wolverine in the main Avengers title (like he's done in the past) when giving Wonderman wild card status, then I guess I can't feel the fear as much. Maybe if Luke Cage is involved.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2010)

One issue left, I wonder what DEM Thanos will pull. . .


----------



## Thor (Oct 22, 2010)

Charcan said:


> *If Bendis had the Void use one of his oldest semi-obscure tricks in Siege*, didn't allow the Hood to be better than a mainstay like Loki in his own game, and had Wonderman WTFPWN Wolverine in the main Avengers title (like he's done in the past) when giving Wonderman wild card status, then I guess I can't feel the fear as much. Maybe if Luke Cage is involved.



Like??????


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 22, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Like??????



Phasing mind-torturing darkness. That one didn't rear its head for years.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2010)

Eh. Keep the Sentry out from the cosmic-scape.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2010)

Sentry would be better suited in the cosmic scene than on Earth. At least he'll be fighting people his level and not being written woefully useless


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2010)

and flights of angels sing thee to thy rest


----------



## Gooba (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanos is badass, and more tragic than Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 11, 2010)

He couldn't last.  Dude just rebirthed a corps...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Thanos is badass, and more tragic than Romeo and Juliette.



Thanos isn't badass when written by DnA


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 11, 2010)

Well that sucked


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 12, 2010)

Rice Ball said:


> Well that sucked



If you're talking about the story.......then you're right

But seriously, DnA balls are as small as Namor is awesome. They 'kill' characters who they will revive later on. This is made incredibly obvious that we don't actually see Pete or Nova die and how conveniently the cosmic cube somehow has 'one or two' uses left.

Thanos Imperative sucked donkey schlong. Starlin and Giffen know how to write a cosmic event that centres around Thanos. DnA don't even know how to write a good cosmic event, let alone one with Thano


----------



## Taleran (Nov 12, 2010)

The best thing they did was the GoTG ongoing when it wasn't shackled to any event.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd personally rate the first half of Nova until post-Conquest as their best Marvel work so far but GotG is also pretty solid

EDIT: Some funny things about Thanos Imperative. Thanos is like 3 or 4 metres tall
I found it pretty laughable when Nova gives Quasar some of his power only to take it back the very next issue before he could do anything with it


----------



## Id (Nov 12, 2010)

Fuck you guys, Thanos I. had its moments. 

Chaos Wars is the equivalent of chunks of shit, battered with piss just sitting in the toilet bowl. Its so much you can't flush it.


----------



## Thor (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanos Imperative was DnA's worst piece of work I have ever read. It wasn't utter shit, but it wasn't even good either.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 12, 2010)

Seems like killing off people is the normal thing to happen in cosmic crossovers, its been done to death now (pun not intended). I predicted a nice final page that consisted of a figure standing over a moaning Starlord and Nova remarking on how the blue shining from the object in his hands brought back memorys    No such luck, we'll trap him in another universe untill he need another generic spandex wearing villian.

Always liked the way Thanos seemed to know what was due to happen in issue 6 while you were reading issue 3  

Enough of me ranting.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2010)

Id, don't be raging on chaos war, it's awesome beyond mortal man's GAR


----------



## Es (Nov 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Id, don't be raging on chaos war, it's awesome beyond mortal man's GAR


Few can comprehend it's awesome, it's their loss


----------



## Id (Nov 13, 2010)

Chaos War is the saddest crossover to date, comparable to the Onslaught arc.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 13, 2010)

X-Man said:


> Chaos War is the saddest crossover to date, comparable to the Onslaught arc.



That's pretty damn sad. Hobo clown sad.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 13, 2010)

X-Man said:


> Chaos War is the saddest crossover to date, comparable to the Onslaught arc.



...Really? I think you're really pushing it there. It's less goofy than the Secret Invasion stuff. I mean, after that and what happened before that with Civil War, I'm pleased. We're given an event of a scale and given level of build up that even possesses the ability to poke fun rather than making me laugh at scenes that supposedly are supposed to be dramatic. It already has gone as far as to knock out a huge amount of the characters that typically dominate the story of Marvel Earth based events.

We were also just given an epic tie-in that seriously makes Thor look, well, epically godly. Seriously, I'm pleased.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 13, 2010)

There just hasn't been the sort of herc/cho gold i'd expect from closing out their herc run, it is disappointing.


----------



## Es (Nov 13, 2010)

X-Man said:


> Chaos War is the saddest crossover to date, comparable to the Onslaught arc.





Charcan said:


> That's pretty damn sad. Hobo clown sad.


Don't listen to the mods biased opinion!  Id is just being a hater :taichou


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 13, 2010)

X-Man said:


> Chaos War is the saddest crossover to date, comparable to the Onslaught arc.



no u have that confused with this boring thanos crap


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2010)

TI. . . could have been so much more epic.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 15, 2010)

_Official Press Release_


> The herald of Galactus returns this February in the pages of Silver Surfer, from the electrifying creative team of Greg Pak and Stephen Segovia! The dreaded herald of the world-eater returns to Earth, but what fate does the High Evolutionary hold for the man behind the sentinel of the spaceways?!
> 
> “Introducing him as the Silver Savage in "Planet Hulk" was ridiculously fun. Now we're having a chance to do something even more insane, telling a story utterly grounded in human emotion that embraces the Surfer's cosmic mythology while shattering all expectations” says writer, Greg Pak. “This is the Surfer you've always loved and a Surfer you've never seen before. Long-time fans, dontcha dare miss it! New readers, come on in -- this is a perfect jumping on point for rediscovering Marvel's shining, silver star.”
> 
> ...



Silver Surfer gets some exposure. In a new Mini series


----------



## Es (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, hell fucking yes! :WOW


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2010)

I guess I'll check it out.  Unlike everyone on this board I have not cared for any of the Cosmic stuff over the past few years.  Or like ever...


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 16, 2010)

Stopped reading Cosmic since around August so I could read all of the TI in one sit.

Good shit. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nova better not be dead.




Even though he was in Secret Avengers so...theres a chance.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2010)

Can someone give me a basic timeline of all the marvel cosmic stuff post Annihilation? I read that, loved it, and then inexplicably stopped afterwards.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it goes:

Annihilation
Start reading Nova and Guardians of the Galaxy
Annihilation Conquest
X-Men Emporor Vulcan
War of Kings
Realm of Kings (Tie-Ins are kinda meh but sets up TI)
Thanos Imperative


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh yeah I forgot he was in Secret Avengers...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thoughts on the Thanos Imperative...

_"T'was quite epic." Lil' Mo, 2010_

Also, I understand the reason why I've always liked Thanos.
*Spoiler*: __ 



He always smiles.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2010)

lil m0 posted

and it was good


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2010)

shit said:


> lil m0 posted
> 
> and it was good *the shit*



Fix'd


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2010)

> Also, I understand the reason why I've always liked Thanos.


Because he wants to fuck an abstract concept?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2010)

In most of his appearances, specifically the older ones,  his facial expression is usually like...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh yeah when he fought Iron Man in the THANOS COPTER

and this happened


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2010)

Almost forgot about the Thanoscopter. Facepalm to teh max. lol

When is the TI epilogue coming out?


----------



## Slice (Dec 3, 2010)

Did someone just say Thanoscopter?


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 3, 2010)

So when are new issues coming out for Nova and Guardians?

Its time they fished Nova, Vulcan, Blackbolt, Star Lord and everyone else out of the fault.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> So when are new issues coming out for Nova and Guardians?


Both series are on hiatus (don't wanna spoil if you hadn't read Thanos Imperative). 


> Its time they fished Nova, Vulcan, Blackbolt, Star Lord and everyone else out of the fault.


Link removed
Heh. Looks like you _hadn't_ read Thanos Imperative after all. It'll put you up on what's going down with... well, everything.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2010)

> So when are new issues coming out for Nova and Guardians?


Never.


Heroes for Hire


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Heroes for Hire



Rocket and Groot.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 3, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Both series are on hiatus (don't wanna spoil if you hadn't read Thanos Imperative).
> Link removed
> Heh. Looks like you _hadn't_ read Thanos Imperative after all. It'll put you up on what's going down with... well, everything.



What the hell are you talking about? I did read it.

Nova in SA was probably before TI even happened.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like we won't see BB and Vulcan's return anytime soon.

Or that one-time character, Wraith.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Annihilators Assemble!*






> In March 2011, the brightest stars of the Marvel cosmos shine together  as writers Dan Abnett and Andy Lanning bring artist Tan Eng Huat into  their interstellar orbit for the out-of-this-world four issue limited  series ANNIHILATORS.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 


















> THE THANOS IMPERATIVE: DEVASTATION #1
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by MIGUEL SEPULVEDA
> Cover by ALEX GARNER
> ...



Looks like Blastarr (King Blastarr, if you please ) is catching a beat-down for running away during the battle of the fault.​


----------



## mow (Dec 10, 2010)

LOOK AT THE COMRADE'S FACE AS HE SURFERS

!!!!

<3


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2010)

still no Super-Skrull


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> still no Super-Skrull


Hadn't seen him since he was trying to murder his daughter on Earth during Secret invasion.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2010)

You know who, I wanna see. That sassy little girl that used to hang out with Drax. They mentioned her in GoTG once, maybe twice, at the start of the series. Then... nothing.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 11, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> You know who, I wanna see. That sassy little girl that used to hang out with Drax. They mentioned her in GoTG once, maybe twice, at the start of the series. Then... nothing.



Aaah, I remember Cammi. I had hoped that their mini before the main Annihilation event would spin out a Drax ongoing or something with the two as main characters.

I think the last Cammi was shown was with that little chaos faerie thingy that hung around Thanos.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2010)

I just wanted her to show back up for any reason... It'd be lame if she showed up with cosmic villain powers though. 


> I think the last Cammi was shown was with that little chaos faerie thingy that hung around Thanos.


Yeah, it was.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 11, 2010)

On another track, whats the deal with Marvel Cosmic, now? Is it going to be completely shut down besides a few one shots, or what?

EDIT: Cosmo riding the Surfer's board is the most awesome thing I have ever laid my hairy eyes on!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> On another track, whats the deal with Marvel Cosmic, now? Is it going to be completely shut down besides a few one shots, or what?



Annihilators will be a 4 issue mini. After that, not sure. Oh, there's a 4 issue Rocket and Groot mini also coming out.

**EDIT:*
I guess Rocket and Groot went from being it's own mini to being a part of Annihilators 



> However, that’s not all when it comes to ANNIHILATORS, as each issue will also contain a second story, also written by DnA, with art by Timothy Green III and starring the offbeat ex-Guardians pairing of Rocket Raccoon and Groot.
> 
> *“It’s a double header—another Marvel first,” exclaims Lanning. “A full-length Annihilators story and a full-length Rocket and Groot story in big double-sized issues! *From the biggest scale cosmic to the wackiest, and the Rocket and Groot stuff is really funny. Tim’s artwork has us rolling on the floor every time it comes in.”


----------



## Id (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> still no Super-Skrull



.....Or Nova


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2010)

Cammi's on Earth.

Wraith, useless after Conquest.

Super-Skrull. . . maybe the writers were too intimidated of using him.

But yeah. TI overall was alright. . . but it could have been so much more.

Annihilation still remains the best cosmic event, if not the best event of Marvel of the 2000s.


----------



## Id (Jan 9, 2011)

Was a sweet read! 

Though I wish Nova was part of the Annihilators.


----------



## Thor (Jan 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rom Ikon looks like it has boobs so this won't be a total sausage fest.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2011)

Instead of bringing cosmic closure, this book ended with an open thread.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2011)

Aw. No Shuma-Gorath. . .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 13, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Cammi's on Earth.*
> 
> Wraith, useless after Conquest.
> 
> ...



? I thought her last appearance was with Thanos little fairy thing at the conclusion of Annihilation

And you're too kind on TI, it wasn't alright in anyway. It was complete tripe at a molecular level


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2011)

> ANNIHILATORS #2 (OF 4)
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by TAN ENG HUAT & TIMOTHY GREEN II
> Cover by ALEX GARNER
> ...




YES!!!!!!!


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 18, 2011)

You forgot to post the cover.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2011)

Groot andRocket make it worth the price of admission


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 3, 2011)

Taleran said:


> YES!!!!!!!


Hell to the Yes. I am GAY FOR ROM.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2011)

Space Knights


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> You forgot to post the cover.



i just realize how fucking overpowered this team is.....


----------



## Id (Mar 4, 2011)

Team lacks a potent Psi, and some crafty mystic.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> i just realize how fucking overpowered this team is.....



Now that you mention it, its a bit funny to see a team where Ronan is the weakest member.



X-Man said:


> Team lacks a potent Psi, and some crafty mystic.


Gladiator has decent telepathy right? Or is his psychic ability solely restricted to Superman powers?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2011)

How the team can be improved

Namor


----------



## Id (Mar 5, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Now that you mention it, its a bit funny to see a team where Ronan is the weakest member.



That scene....:lmoa 



Bergelmir said:


> Gladiator has decent telepathy right? Or is his psychic ability solely restricted to Superman powers?



He has no telepathic abilities, he needs Shi'Ar equipment to protect himself from Telepaths. Look at the number Cassandra Nova pulled on him.

 It seems his psionic powers are fueled inward, to improve his superman like powers.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2011)

they have the dog. He's the mind power. And Billy kinda covers the mystic might


Not that the silver surfer doesn't have enough psionic power to handle it tho.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 5, 2011)

X-Man said:


> That scene....:lmoa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, cool. I thought it might be something like that. 



Banhammer said:


> they have the dog. He's the mind power. And Billy kinda covers the mystic might
> 
> 
> Not that the silver surfer doesn't have enough psionic power to handle it tho.



Cosmo is part of the group?  Aaaaah, now I miss GotG.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a ridiculous team, i'm behind on Marvel Cosmic stuff, GOTG was great, i'm glad the psi dog is in this.


----------



## Id (Mar 5, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> You forgot to post the cover.






More importantly, Nova Prime is missing. Shit was


----------



## Thorn (May 4, 2011)

Nova needs to join eventually...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2011)

During _Annihilation Conquest: Star Lord_ Groot said a whole lot more than "I am Groot!" but if you re-read that mini, you realize that Rocket Raccoon was the only one who understood him. No one else ever responds when Groot speaks.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 10, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> During _Annihilation Conquest: Star Lord_ Groot said a whole lot more than "I am Groot!" but if you re-read that mini, you realize that Rocket Raccoon was the only one who understood him. *No one else ever responds when Groot speaks.*



Don't forget Maximus. I loved the conversation between the two, with the Inhumans wondering if Maximus had just gone crazier.


----------



## Thor (May 10, 2011)

Silver Surfer is the telepath of the team.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 10, 2011)

Newest chapter exemplifies all that is wrong with DnA's writing


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2011)

I thought Cosmo was the team telepath


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Don't forget Maximus. I loved the conversation between the two, with the Inhumans wondering if Maximus had just gone crazier.


Oh yeah. I forgot that Maximus also spoke Grootanese.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2011)

> Where's surfer and Quasar?





> Rocket and Groot. :WOW





> *ANNIHILATORS #4 (of 4)*
> Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
> Penciled by TAN ENG HUAT & TIMOTHY GREEN II
> Cover by ALEX GARNER
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2011)

Only a matter of time before the Annihilation Omnibus.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _In September_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Is this real?! 

**EDIT*
Everytime a cosmic being comes to Earth, they pretty much suck. i.e. The 2011 Silver Surfer mini, Nova's _The Initiative_ tie-in arc, Super Skrull in the She-Hulk _Secret Invasion _ tie-in, any time Galactus has ever tried to consume the Earth...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Annihilators 3/5
Rocket and Groot 5/5


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2011)

RR and Groot need an ongoing and people wh osay otherwise are awful and I hate them


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Or anthoer mini. As long as it's by the same creative team. 

Also, I loved that panel where Ikon said she was gonna teach Quasar the secret ways to get her out of her panties remover her armor. Bill and Ronan made me laugh so hard


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2011)

I finally read Realm Of kings: Inhumans, it was pretty good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2011)

> Lanning explained that the Annihilators team, including Cosmic mainstays Gladiator, Quasar, Ronan, Ikon and Beta-Ray Bill, would get a reintroduction to comic fans over the course of the book. “This is the moment when the front line of Marvel’s cosmic characters comes to Earth, so we get to introduce them, who they are, and what their agenda is, through the eyes of Earth characters who don’t know what’s been going on in space. Hey, it’s almost like we designed it to be the perfect jumping-on point!”


Good guys meet other guys, misunderstanding occurs and battle ensues. Eventually the good guys realize that they were all being played buy the bad guys. So they team up and fight the bad guys. After winning the battle, the team leader of good guy team A says something incredibly lame to the team leader of good guy team B. Then the Annihilators go back to the cosmos, or remain on Earth, never to be heard from again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2011)

I favoured the cosmic side more over Marvel Earth since Annihilation.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm with you, CBG. Cosmic Marvel is the bee's knees. Even Annihilation: Conquest which, for the most part, was a sucky lesbian porno... without the porn. Still, it was enjoyable.  

Reading some OLD cosmic stuff lately. The Thanos Quest/Infinity Gauntlet was awesome, but I just can't get into Infinity War. Probably was just cosmic overload. Maybe I'll try again another time cause (skimming through) it looked pretty good. Plus, I don't wanna jump to Infinity Crusade without having read War.


----------



## Id (Jun 15, 2011)

No way the Avengers can stand up to the Annihilators. I hope Marvel Earth cherry pick strong recruits outside of the Avengers roster, to make it at least a competitive fight.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2011)

They shouldn't be able to.

But why do I feel that somehow, the fight will be more even than it ought to be?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> why do I feel that somehow, the fight will be more even than it ought to be?



This is why...

[YOUTUBE]BpufNT8I-SU[/YOUTUBE]

... unfortunately.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah I mean really the Annihilators is a pretty broken team, imagine the kind of damage Surfer would do on his own.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2011)

Surfer would just get nerfed like he always does.

And then I realized, almost all of the Annihilators have jobbed to an Avenger.


----------



## Id (Jun 17, 2011)

Quick what is the Avengers roster (all teams)?

Watch Captain  America, and Wolverine pulls high tier stunts out of their asses.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2011)

X-Man said:


> No way the Avengers can stand up to the Annihilators. I hope Marvel Earth cherry pick strong recruits outside of the Avengers roster, to make it at least a competitive fight.



The Avengers has Wolverine and Captain America

I know who I'll pick


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

Black Panther armbars the silver surfer 




But yeah, they better call summers and beg for tips.

I mean, you can't even have Thor in this battle, since he'd just spot Beta Ray and go "ooh, everyone, he's with me, it's cool"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2011)

If any of them were smart, they would all just be in the air and let their powers do everything for them.

Thor would be a big threat.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

Thor Mrs Marvel the Hulks maybe a few X-Men


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

or anihalators vs the worthy
yes plesae


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2011)

I thought it was the Annihilators vs. Avenger teams.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2011)

Half the roster for any given Avengers teams would have to be benched probably, just because they'd know either the Surfer or Bill, and would stop the fight immediantly....


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2011)

because superheroes are so well known for talking out their differences politely!


----------



## Thor (Aug 22, 2011)

So the Big Bad of earth fall is the Magus.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 22, 2011)

FUCK YEAH, MAGUS IS BACK.

. . . as a kid?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 22, 2011)

Can someone give me a chronological list of all the Annihilation/Marvel cosmic stuff?

I read the first Annihilation, the one that took place during civil war, but after that I was never really sure where to go next with all the ongoings, and it kinda just fell by the wayside sadly.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 23, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Can someone give me a chronological list of all the Annihilation/Marvel cosmic stuff?
> 
> I read the first Annihilation, the one that took place during civil war, but after that I was never really sure where to go next with all the ongoings, and it kinda just fell by the wayside sadly.



In terms of quality

Annihilation > Everything else

Chronological order

Annihilation -> Conquest (bad) -> War of Kings (bad) -> Thanos Imperative (bad) 

In short, every event written by DnA is bad. And they've written all of them since Annihilation


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

At least conquest has ultron in it


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

Conquest was terrible
War of Kings was average
Thanos Imperative was shit.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 23, 2011)

I love you as well, Thor


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

not apreciating the great tron is terrible


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 23, 2011)

Terribly appropriate.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

for a terrible person


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> FUCK YEAH, MAGUS IS BACK.
> 
> . . . as a kid?



First Apoc and now Magus hm? Who's next...Thanos? Are those 3 going to form the 3 best friends forever club?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 24, 2011)

Ha. Kid Thanos.

Maybe Ultron will return from space in a child's body.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 1, 2011)

Before everyone forgets, I just need to point out that DnA are crap writers 

I felt the need to reiterate this


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought you liked their older cosmic stuff. 

Course I tried reading Annihilation once, laughed at the nova corps basically being really campy green lanterns (which is saying something), and then kinda got bored...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't like you anymore

Only thing I liked was their Nova series and the beginning of Guardians of the Galaxy. Their best writing was the original Annihilation Nova mini


----------



## shit (Sep 5, 2011)

>petes stopping before all the campy green lanterns are slaughtered and nova is the only one left


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 5, 2011)

Actually i did get far enough to see them all get killed. Nova is kyle rayner


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

well he did get his dead girlfriend out of a space time-fridge


----------



## shit (Sep 6, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Actually i did get far enough to see them all get killed. Nova is kyle rayner



origin may be pretty much the same, but Nova handles it a lot better than "hide my face while I draw pictures in my mind" kyle


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 6, 2011)

Any new news yet?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 7, 2011)

shit said:


> origin may be pretty much the same, but Nova handles it a lot better than "hide my face while I draw pictures in my mind" kyle



Exactly. Should read Annihlation Nova, best thing DnA wrote. The interaction between Nova and Worldmind is one of the best duos in Marvel


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

IT IS IMPERATIVE THAT YOU PAY ATTENTION TO ME AT THIS MOMENT


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2011)

Do you remember Stardust?

Marvel doesn't


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2011)

STATUS QUO IS GOD.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2012)

Am  the only one who thought Annihilators: Earthfall was...  unnecessary?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2012)

Annihilators sucked.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2012)

Pretty much. The concept was rather bad since the beggining but it had a lot pizass to it that I'm sad to see disappear


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 29, 2012)

? I've actually heard that Annihilators along with the rest of cosmic marvel was they best marvel has had to offer for a while now.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2012)

journey into mystery and the x-books are the best marvel has to offer right now


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh and Hickman. Hickman is also the best marvel has to offer right now


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2012)

MAD SPACE GODS


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 29, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> ? I've actually heard that Annihilators along with the rest of cosmic marvel was they best marvel has had to offer for a while now.



Which retard told you that? 

DnA can't write cosmic for shit, they're massively overrated

EDIT: Was it Endless Mike? He's a fucking idiot


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 30, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> ? I've actually heard that Annihilators along with the rest of cosmic marvel was they best marvel has had to offer for a while now.



Cosmic Marvel has been tapering off for a while now and Annihilators, of all things (compared to any number of successful/well received Marvel titles), never stood out, opinions I've seen on it range from mediocrity to pew pew here level of vitriol.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2012)

We need the original Annihilation writers back.


----------



## Id (Jan 31, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> MAD SPACE GODS



Them Celestials are showing up everywhere.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanos back yet? 

Annihilators worth reading? I didn't really like the last few cosmic events they had.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2012)

Rice Ball said:


> Thanos back yet?
> 
> *Annihilators worth reading? I didn't really like the last few cosmic events they had*.



The first mini was fun in my opinion. Earthfall not so much


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2012)

It was disappointing, IMO. You can skip Annihilators.


----------



## Kanali (Mar 10, 2012)

Rice Ball said:


> Thanos back yet?
> 
> Annihilators worth reading? I didn't really like the last few cosmic events they had.



Nope. Although it seems that Nova (if it is Richard Rider) escaped the Cancerverse and is returning so who knows, maybe Thanos will return soon too. We'll have to wait until AvX to see if its really Richie


----------



## eaebiakuya (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone know what happened to Bill ray beta after God Hunter ???

Where are his "wife" created by Galactus ???


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 4, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

